# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Одинок  труслив  и  неуклюж.

## Хрустальная принцесса

Да,  всё  именно так.  У меня  были  приятели.  Один  очень-очень  близко  подобрался   к  званию  моего  Друга.  Но  увы, даже  он..  Даже  он,  до  конца  меня  не  понимал. И  я  никого  не  виню, как  не  винит  калека  уходящего  гостя   пришедшего  погостить  и поддержать  из  жалости.
Потому  что  знаю  своё  моральное  уродство.  Я  мало  чем  интересуюсь,  не  могу  поддержать. 
Он  играл  в  футбол,  делал  ставки.  Подтягивался  на   турнике.  А  я  что?  Играл  в  компьютерные  игры. Нельзя   было  напрягаться, сразу  болела  голова. Мне попросту  и  не хотелось. 
И вот  это  привело  к  тому,  что  должно было  случиться.  Я   остался   совсем-совсем  один.  Даже  те  скудные  интересы,  вроде  банального погулять, почти  угасли.
Нет, я  хочу  продолжать  жить.  Но  какое-то  свербящее  ощущение.  Словно у меня  снесло  пол-мозга  и  я  перестал  ощущать  прежние  радости.
Я  боюсь  разговаривать, здороваться, вот  что.  Словно  это  пустая  трата  времени,  это  ненужно.  Я  одичал.  Голова по-прежнему  работает  хорошо  меня   пытались  наставить  на путь  истинный,  говорили  что я хороший  студент.   Но я  только  смотрю  на  всех  усталым  взглядом.  Поднадоело  как-то.  Я  не  думаю, что  будет  лучше.  Я  думаю,  что  не  в  моих  силах  исправить  положение.  Раньше  не  было  хорошо. У  меня  никогда  не  было  близких  на  сто  процентов.  Даже  мать  смотрела  презрительно, а  за  что  спрашивается. Сейчас  я  никто,  но  раньше  меня  ставили  в  пример.  И  уже  тогда  было  это  презрение. Ни  одного  друга.  Просто однажды  меня  пожалели  и стали   дружить.  Ради  списывания, опять  же, но  не только.  Я  действительно  ему  нравился,  мда.  Но  вне  школы..  Разумеется  я  не  выдержал  конкуренции.
Блин,  друзья  мои.  Многие   ищут  утешения  в  играх.  Меня  они  не вставляют.  Я  буду  себя  пересиливать,  бродить  по   улице  чаще, но  чёрт.. Хочется  заснуть  и не  проснуться.

----------


## trypo

люди так устроены , что, 
чтобы что-то получить,
нужно что-то отдать.

----------


## Lоrename

Кстати, очень многие здоровые люди не желают здороваться и общаться черте с кем. У меня есть дурацкая привычка брать телефон в исключительных случаях и никого не пускать в квартиру без предварительной договоренности, может это особенность личности и только, а не какая-то ужасная патология.
По себе знаю друзей нелегко терять, а найти новых почти невозможно. Удачи в нелегком поиске  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Да  нет  никакого  поиска!  Я  одинок  и  мечтаю  сдохнуть!  Вот  и  вся  "жизнь".

И  я  запутался.  Я уже  не  знаю  что  давать  что  получать,  чем  вообще  стоит  рисковать  и  за  что  бороться  в  этой  жизни,  понимаете.  Всё  пустое.

----------


## Lоrename

> Да  нет  никакого  поиска!  Я  одинок  и  мечтаю  сдохнуть!  Вот  и  вся  "жизнь".
> 
> И  я  запутался.  Я уже  не  знаю  что  давать  что  получать,  чем  вообще  стоит  рисковать  и  за  что  бороться  в  этой  жизни,  понимаете.  Всё  пустое.


 Да здесь все такие, почитайте. Я вот здесь недавно, прочитала проблем 8, везде одно и то же чут разными словами и почти все как с меня списано ))) Может, я тебя и не утешу (извини), но мне кажется мы все слишком зациклены на собственной уникальности, уникальности своей проблемы, своей жизни.
Вот просто задаться вопросом (не тебе предлагаю, вообще), что будет, если не станет одной обычной жизни, изменится ли мир, заплачет ли кто или вздохнет с облегчением? Скорее всего ничего. бренно все как то и не нужно, как минимум напрягаться и лишать себя жизни то точно.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Вооот-вооот!  Не  думаю  я  о  своей уникальности.  При  чём  здесь  это?  Какая  разница  уникален   я  или  нет?    Может  я  гений   и  таких  гениев   миллионы,  но  это  не  умалит  чувства  моего  достоинства.  
Другое  дело,  что,  вот  именно,  когда я  умру  никто  и не  заметит.
Поэтому  я и  хочу  умереть.  Смерти  не  заметят,  а  жизнь  и  подавно.

Стоит  напрячься  разок, вместо  того  чтобы напрягаться  всю  жизнь, искать  работу, пахать  и  доползать  в  свою  одинокую  лачугу.  Это в  лучшем  случае.  И  зачем?

----------


## Lоrename

> Вооот-вооот!  Не  думаю  я  о  своей уникальности.  При  чём  здесь  это?  Какая  разница  уникален   я  или  нет?    Может  я  гений   и  таких  гениев   миллионы,  но  это  не  умалит  чувства  моего  достоинства.  
> Другое  дело,  что,  вот  именно,  когда я  умру  никто  и не  заметит.
> Поэтому  я и  хочу  умереть.  Смерти  не  заметят,  а  жизнь  и  подавно.
> 
> Стоит  напрячься  разок, вместо  того  чтобы напрягаться  всю  жизнь, искать  работу, пахать  и  доползать  в  свою  одинокую  лачугу.  Это в  лучшем  случае.  И  зачем?


 Фига, ты расписал, даже я задумалась ))) Только у меня одинокая но классная 2-хкомнатная лачужка, куда нет входа никому, кроме меня и того, кого я пущу, любимая работа с прикольными коллегами и директором, на которой я не слишком напрягаясь имею средневысокую зарплату, правда меня не ищет принц в мои 37 лет и я почти отчаялась ждать уже, и не смогу носить кофточки с кротким рукавом, потому что недавно сдуру нарезала себе вены поперек )))) Но в целом вешаться вроде рано.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ага.  Ну  вот  у  меня  не  будет  прикольных  коллег  потому  что  я  боюсь  общаться.  Ощущение  бессмысленности  и  мерзкой   тупости  происходящего  я  может  и  преодолею, но  страх  перед  людьми  -  никогда.

У  меня ведь  не  было  друга. Опыта  общения.  Да дело  в  другом. В   том что  нет  смысла.

----------


## Lоrename

Кстати, я тоже плохо общаюсь, слишком категоричная, не умею смиряться, если мне что то не нравится, разворачиваюсь и ухожу. На предпоследней работе работала 8 лет, собственный кабинет, минимум контактов, организация небольшая, кроме я - одни мужики, могла запросто распоряжаться своим временем, немного злоупотребляла больничками, люди меня любили, это большая редкость для меня. Вот так получилось просто. 
Тут - бабах и сокращение штатов, меня и сократили. Пошла искать работу, искала 9 месяцев, с 3 мест ушла добровольно проработав по 2 недели - не могу и все, уже детей к маме отвезла, думала буду бомжевать со своими запросами, заначка то не резиновая.
И тут чудо подвернулась работа еще лучше прежней и самый прикол в том, что все 9 человек меня на ней полюбили, просто нормальной считают и я им нравлюсь, хотя вообще никому не нравлюсь начиная с 3 встречи где-то, когда притворяться хорошей надоедает.
Резюме: и такое бывает. Моя любимая поговорка: все к лучшему в этом лучшем из миров: зарплата у меня увеличилась, друзей прибавилось и старые остались, зовут / скучают, осваиваю новые горизонты в профплане и т.д.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ну  вот.  А  меня  никто  не  зовёт,  не скучает.  И  не  замечает. И  мне  неохота  чему-либо  себя  посвящать.  Живу  сейчас  на  хате,  мать  приехала  проведать,  ей  хозяйка,  значит, с  благоговейным  ужасом:  ой,  он  такой..  Замкнутый.  Такой..  Нелюдимый, вы  знаете..  Он  же  оттуда "показывает  на  мою  комнату"  не  выходит  вообще!  Мать "вяло" -  да  он  всегда  был  такой..  Выйдет  поесть и обратно  к  себе. 
Хозяйка -  но  почему  же  так?!    Вот  до  этого  здесь  жил, так  он  "Ой  бабуля  чаёк  есть?",  выйдет  сидит  с  нами  чай  пьёт!

Слушаю,  и  смешно  и бесит.  Ага,  млять, чаёк   я  с  вами  должен  выходить, пить.
Прибить  охота.

----------


## Lоrename

> Ага.  Ну  вот  у  меня  не  будет  прикольных  коллег  потому  что  я  боюсь  общаться.  Ощущение  бессмысленности  и  мерзкой   тупости  происходящего  я  может  и  преодолею, но  страх  перед  людьми  -  никогда.


 А ты представь, что ты другой, если ты не заикаешься, конечно. И будешь как я. Я с любым заговорю, истребую что мне надо, оскорблю, поставлю на место )))) Но любви мне это не приносит, хотя не хабалка, интеллигентная стерва с манией величия. Может станет тренингом в общении, только практикуй с незнакомыми, например, продавцами в магазине, или с кем то в этом роде, с просто прохожими я бы не рискнула, могут в глаз звездануть )))

----------


## Fleshly

> У  меня ведь  не  было  друга. Опыта  общения.  Да дело  в  другом. В   том что  нет  смысла.


 но ты можешь выбраться, просто есть ли желание? социальные сети =- хорошая практика общения, многие влюбляться там даже умудряются
но и умирать смысла нет, так сидеть унывать смысла нет, или есть?  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А  ещё  у  меня  появилось  болезненное  желание  мучить  котят.  До  этого  любил   их,  ну  и  сейчас  люблю.  Но  одновременно  всё  больше  и  больше  хочется  облить  их  водой, пнуть,  топить  в  последний  момент  вытаскивая.  Гонять по  квартире  веником.  Морить  голодом.  Не  знаю  что  с  этим  делать.
Наверно,  это   желание  обратить  на  себя внимание, хотя  бы  котят.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> но и умирать смысла нет, так сидеть унывать смысла нет, или есть?


 Так  это-то  легко,  друг   мой.  Это  доступно.  Я  сижу  на  островке,  а  вокруг  пропасть.  И я  болезненно  размышляю  лететь  мне  или  прыгать  вниз,  потому  что  эта  думка,  единственное  что  мне   доступно.

Загнать  он  меня  в угол  решил, философ.

----------


## Lоrename

> Ну  вот.  А  меня  никто  не  зовёт,  не скучает.  И  не  замечает. И  мне  неохота  чему-либо  себя  посвящать.  Живу  сейчас  на  хате,  мать  приехала  проведать,  ей  хозяйка,  значит, с  благоговейным  ужасом:  ой,  он  такой..  Замкнутый.  Такой..  Нелюдимый, вы  знаете..  Он  же  оттуда "показывает  на  мою  комнату"  не  выходит  вообще!  Мать "вяло" -  да  он  всегда  был  такой..  Выйдет  поесть и обратно  к  себе. 
> Хозяйка -  но  почему  же  так?!    Вот  до  этого  здесь  жил, так  он  "Ой  бабуля  чаёк  есть?",  выйдет  сидит  с  нами  чай  пьёт!
> 
> Слушаю,  и  смешно  и бесит.  Ага,  млять, чаёк   я  с  вами  должен  выходить, пить.
> Прибить  охота.


 Я б так же отреагировала, время еще на божьи одуванчики тратить, его конечно много, но не до такой же степени )))

Я лет в 12 на маму обиделась, уж и не помню за что, у нас 3-шка была, они с отцом в 8 домой приходили. Я к тому времени себе чай в бутылку налью, хлеб с маслом намажу, зайду в комнату и дверь с той стороны креслом подопру, сижу, читаю. Пару недель пытались стучаться, говорить, а потом плюнули. Лет в 16 уехала в другой город учиться, домой впервые вернулась в 25, когда первому ребенку 2 года было, как то полюбила родителей с тех пор, общаюсь, может не тесно, но регулярно уже. Так что как говорится, тоже ничего уникального нет. И друзья у меня в институте появились только, потому что стала красивая и загадочная (это так на мою молчаливость реагировали)))) А потом замуж вышла вообще 13 лет кроме мужа никого не видела.
Я к чему пишу это: ничего страшного не случилось же, живем и радуемся, улыбаемся и машем, будем проще и люди к нам потянуться, ну или в противовес: не буду я проще и не надо ко мне тянуться )))

Меня всегда спасало чувство юмора и оптимизм, ныть еще не умею. Может и у тебя найдется что то роме друзей или найдется что-то, чем их привлечь, поищи получше, а?

----------


## Fleshly

> Так  это-то  легко,  друг   мой.  Это  доступно.  Я  сижу  на  островке,  а  вокруг  пропасть.  И я  болезненно  размышляю  лететь  мне  или  прыгать  вниз,  потому  что  эта  думка,  единственное  что  мне   доступно.
> Загнать  он  меня  в угол  решил, философ.


 тебя загонять в угол не решусь  :Smile: 
ну некоторые тут не могут годами покончить с собой.
может легче решить проблему, чем попробовать того..? жить легче, инстинкты и рефлексы работают

----------


## Lоrename

> А  ещё  у  меня  появилось  болезненное  желание  мучить  котят.  До  этого  любил   их,  ну  и  сейчас  люблю.  Но  одновременно  всё  больше  и  больше  хочется  облить  их  водой, пнуть,  топить  в  последний  момент  вытаскивая.  Гонять по  квартире  веником.  Морить  голодом.  Не  знаю  что  с  этим  делать.
> Наверно,  это   желание  обратить  на  себя внимание, хотя  бы  котят.


 Они тебе в тапки не ссали? У меня первый муж одного вообще убил, я с ним из-за этого развелась. Если не ссали, то не мучай пожалуйста  :Smile:  Лучше тролль кого-нить на форумах, оскорбляй анонимно, ну и по разному можно, если будет получаться, то можно привлечь внимание ничуть не хуже. У меня не получается, я слишком ранимая для этого  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Не  получается  искать.

Ладно, буду  думать. Улыбаться  и  махать.  Может  найду  какие-то  удовольствия.

А  может  розетку  разберу,   намочу  пальцы   да  и  воткну  их  куда  нужно.

----------


## Lоrename

> А  может  розетку  разберу,   намочу  пальцы   да  и  воткну  их  куда  нужно.


 Тут один товарищ на букву Б просил видюху выложить, если что, - не подведи, не разочаровывай своих "форумных друзей" ))))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Они тебе в тапки не ссали?


 Не  ссали.  Да  если и  ссали,  мне  всё равно.  Я, понимаешь,  например  одного  люблю,  а  второго ( отдельный  кайф, если  при  нём, чтоб  он  видел  -  интересно как  будет  реагировать)  пытать.  Например  сунуть  в  унитаз и  несколько  раз  спустить  воду.  Или   бросить  в  мусоропровод.
Ладно,  не  буду  вдаваться  в  эти  уголовные  фантазии. 
Вы  ролик  видели?  Китаянка  мотает  котёнка  на  цепи,  суёт  ему  в  нос  сигарету.    А в   конце  давит  каблуком  всмятку.  Я  просто   ловил  оргазмы,  от  этого  видео  один  за  другим.
Жаль, этот  ролик  убрали.  Моралисты  проклятые.  У  меня  внутренний  конфликт  из-за  этого.  Я  хотел  стать  юристом,  учусь  вроде  как  на  него,  хочу  построить  общество  без  насилия, а  тут  такое.  
Это  словно  отдельная  реальность, там  где  я  злой.

Неет,  так  называемый  "троллинг"  на  форумах, бесят  все  эти  словечки, это  для  меня ничто.  При  чём  здесь  это?  Это  одно удовольствие,  но  я  хочу  попробовать  разные  блюда. 

Другое дело   смотреть в  глаза  котёнка  полные  ужаса  осознания  им  неизбежного  ада, который  неумолимо  воздвигает  для  него  этот   огромный   отвратительный  великан.
А  ещё знаете, хорошо,  чередовать  отношение.  Контраст.  Сначала  швыряешь,  а потом  кутаешь  одеяльцем,  ласкаешь   и  греешь.  Чтобы  он  подзабыл.  А потом  опять   жаркая  ночка.  Он  наверно  к  ночи  уже  ссаться  будет.   Запомнит  как   кобель  Павлова.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Тут один товарищ на букву Б просил видюху выложить, если что, - не подведи, не разочаровывай своих "форумных друзей" ))))


 А  что  -  думаете  сработает?  От  тока?  Вы  всё-таки  опыта  больше  имеете,  постарше  меня.

----------


## Lоrename

> Не  ссали.  Да  если и  ссали,  мне  всё равно.  Я, понимаешь,  например  одного  люблю,  а  второго ( отдельный  кайф, если  при  нём, чтоб  он  видел  -  интересно как  будет  реагировать)  пытать.  Например  сунуть  в  унитаз и  несколько  раз  спустить  воду.  Или   бросить  в  мусоропровод.
> Ладно,  не  буду  вдаваться  в  эти  уголовные  фантазии. 
> Вы  ролик  видели?  Китаянка  мотает  котёнка  на  цепи,  суёт  ему  в  нос  сигарету.    А в   конце  давит  каблуком  всмятку.  Я  просто   ловил  оргазмы,  от  этого  видео  один  за  другим.
> Жаль, этот  ролик  убрали.  Моралисты  проклятые.  У  меня  внутренний  конфликт  из-за  этого.  Я  хотел  стать  юристом,  учусь  вроде  как  на  него,  хочу  построить  общество  без  насилия, а  тут  такое.  
> Это  словно  отдельная  реальность, там  где  я  злой.
> 
> Неет,  так  называемый  "троллинг"  на  форумах, бесят  все  эти  словечки, это  для  меня ничто.  При  чём  здесь  это?  Это  одно удовольствие,  но  я  хочу  попробовать  разные  блюда. 
> 
> Другое дело   смотреть в  глаза  котёнка  полные  ужаса  осознания  им  неизбежного  ада, который  неумолимо  воздвигает  для  него  этот   огромный   отвратительный  великан.
> А  ещё знаете, хорошо,  чередовать  отношение.  Контраст.  Сначала  швыряешь,  а потом  кутаешь  одеяльцем,  ласкаешь   и  греешь.  Чтобы  он  подзабыл.  А потом  опять   жаркая  ночка.  Он  наверно  к  ночи  уже  ссаться  будет.   Запомнит  как   кобель  Павлова.


 Это ты я полагаю, счас так внимание привлекаешь к своей скромной персоне?  :Smile:

----------


## Lоrename

> А  что  -  думаете  сработает?  От  тока?  Вы  всё-таки  опыта  больше  имеете,  постарше  меня.


 Не знаю, у меня страх перед техникой, я даже лампочку прошу соседа вкрутить )))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Это ты я полагаю, счас так внимание привлекаешь к своей скромной персоне?


 Да,  конечно.  Говорю  же,  одиноко.  Делюсь сокровенным.  Разве  в  реальности  такое  расскажешь.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Не знаю, у меня страх перед техникой, я даже лампочку прошу соседа вкрутить )))


 Ну  вот, страх.  Страх  что  ударит  током?  Это  мне  и  нужно.

----------


## Lоrename

> Да,  конечно.  Говорю  же,  одиноко.  Делюсь сокровенным.  Разве  в  реальности  такое  расскажешь.


 Врешь же наверное? Таких не бывает, только в китайских роликах, да и те постановочные.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Врешь же наверное? Таких не бывает, только в китайских роликах, да и те постановочные.


 Да,  голова  кота всмятку  и  упёртый  в  его  тщедушное  тельце  каблук  -  наверняка  постанова.

Фейк  ребята!

Да,  лучше  считать  что  я  вру.  Так   мне  безопасней.  Я  вообще дурак  что  рассказываю,  просто  тоска  пихнула.  Я  действительно  хотел  бы   это  побороть.

----------


## Lоrename

> Фейк  ребята!


 Скорее всего не каждого и шокирует. Лично меня таким не шокируешь, потому что у меня своя реальность, там никто не убивает котят, а кто говорит, что убивает, те "просто пошутили", при этом в моей реальности котята не ссут в тапки, поэтому в ней НЕТ котят, так как из 5 заведенных мною милых пушистиков в тапки ссали все. Все умерли, наверное, а может и живы до сих пор - мир не без добрых людей  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Нет,  я  был  шокирован.  Испытывал  приятные  эмоции,  но  всё-таки  не  понимал.  Думал   её  накажут.

Потом  она  на  кролика  садилась, он  всмятку.  Щенка  по-моему  убила.  Ну  это  фигня  - каблуком  глаз  пронзила.  Это вообще  меня  бесит.  Надо  изысканно  медленно  пытать,  зачастую  вовсе  не  болью, а  дискомфортом.  Зажать  например  чтобы  он  не  мог  выбраться.  Одеть  в  тяжёлую  одежду.  Во  мне  сидит  экспериментатор.

----------


## Игорёк

> Не  ссали.  Да  если и  ссали,  мне  всё равно.  Я, понимаешь,  например  одного  люблю,  а  второго ( отдельный  кайф, если  при  нём, чтоб  он  видел  -  интересно как  будет  реагировать)  пытать.  Например  сунуть  в  унитаз и  несколько  раз  спустить  воду.  Или   бросить  в  мусоропровод.
> Ладно,  не  буду  вдаваться  в  эти  уголовные  фантазии. 
> Вы  ролик  видели?  Китаянка  мотает  котёнка  на  цепи,  суёт  ему  в  нос  сигарету.    А в   конце  давит  каблуком  всмятку.  Я  просто   ловил  оргазмы,  от  этого  видео  один  за  другим.
> Жаль, этот  ролик  убрали.  Моралисты  проклятые.  У  меня  внутренний  конфликт  из-за  этого.  Я  хотел  стать  юристом,  учусь  вроде  как  на  него,  хочу  построить  общество  без  насилия, а  тут  такое.  
> Это  словно  отдельная  реальность, там  где  я  злой.
> 
> Неет,  так  называемый  "троллинг"  на  форумах, бесят  все  эти  словечки, это  для  меня ничто.  При  чём  здесь  это?  Это  одно удовольствие,  но  я  хочу  попробовать  разные  блюда. 
> 
> Другое дело   смотреть в  глаза  котёнка  полные  ужаса  осознания  им  неизбежного  ада, который  неумолимо  воздвигает  для  него  этот   огромный   отвратительный  великан.
> А  ещё знаете, хорошо,  чередовать  отношение.  Контраст.  Сначала  швыряешь,  а потом  кутаешь  одеяльцем,  ласкаешь   и  греешь.  Чтобы  он  подзабыл.  А потом  опять   жаркая  ночка.  Он  наверно  к  ночи  уже  ссаться  будет.   Запомнит  как   кобель  Павлова.


 
А чем тебе не угодил тот второй котенок ? Он чем-то хуже или лучше первого ? Спрашиваю потому что мне всегда боле близки те которые проигрывают. Скажем если бы один катенок был красив и здоров, а второй уродлив и болезненный, то любил бы я больше второго. Также как ив случае с китаянкой из ролика - сам бы хотел ткнуть ей в глаз её же шпилькой. 
Ну чувак, не знаю даже что сказать, про такое отношение к животным... лучше отдай их куда-нибудь. А по поводу одинокой лачуги - твоя задача не смириться и не найтикакой-то смысл, а сделать эту лачугу не одинокой. В одиночестве конечно сдохнешь, и суицид не понадобится.

----------


## Lоrename

> Нет,  я  был  шокирован.  Испытывал  приятные  эмоции,  но  всё-таки  не  понимал.  Думал   её  накажут.
> 
> Потом  она  на  кролика  садилась, он  всмятку.  Щенка  по-моему  убила.  Ну  это  фигня  - каблуком  глаз  пронзила.  Это вообще  меня  бесит.  Надо  изысканно  медленно  пытать,  зачастую  вовсе  не  болью, а  дискомфортом.  Зажать  например  чтобы  он  не  мог  выбраться.  Одеть  в  тяжёлую  одежду.  Во  мне  сидит  экспериментатор.


 А зачем смотреть то, что шокирует? Я сразу выключаю.
Правда последний раз посмотрела фильм с Джимом Керри, где он был голубым меня очень шокировало, он мой секс-символ уже много лет, представляешь? А тут? Вообщем, 2 ночи не спала, написала что то такое у себя в дневнике:
"Столько фильмов пересмотрела, глаза непроизвольно загораются от его энергии и невероятной мужской притягательности, после каждого просмотра чувствую себя влюбленной по уши, "девочки, я летаю" © Да будь ему хоть 80 побежала бы за ним на край света. Вокруг нет не одного мужчины хоть отдаленно напоминающего его  А как хорош в постельных сценах!!!  
Сегодня случайно наткнулась на его фильм "Я люблю тебя, Филипп Морис" и к сожалению, посмотрела его  
Таких эмоций я не испытывала никогда. Десять раз порывалась выключить и десять раз включала снова. Чувство невероятного стыда сменяло чувство извращенного наслаждения. Это была жестокая борьба, я плакала и смеялась, отталкивала его и тут же бежала вслед.  
Как же жестоко, когда мужчина твоей мечты искренне любит другого мужчину И как трудно менять свои традиционные патриархальные взгляды на проблему геев. Вообщем, я желаю им счастья! В моих глазах слезы, это счастье будет за счет меня"

Извиняюсь, за возможно неуместное цитирование, просто у меня создалось впечатление, что мы не столько обсуждаем твою проблему, сколько общаемся. Ролик про котят можешь не ссылить, я такой точно не посмотрю.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ахахаха..  Во-первых  у  меня  котов (  к  счастью  для  них)  нет.  Во-вторых  я  же  на  самом  деле  их  люблю..  Я  хочу  их  кормить, заботиться.  Просто  меня  извело  то, что  я  никогда  не  мог  их  иметь  и  вообще  моя  одинокая  удушающая  жизнь.  Хочется   применить  свою  фантазию  на  единственно  доступных  живых  существ.
И  здесь  неизбежно   всплывают  пытки.  Способ  выплеснуть  обиду  что  ли.  И  развлечься.

Да,  солидарен  насчёт  проигравших.  Я  например  Троцкого  жалею.  А вот если  бы  он  Сталина  заместил  -  жалел  бы  Сталина  сейчас.

Такова  природа  проигравших.  Они  оставляют  тайну  о  том,  что  могли  бы  сделать  и  чего  не  сделали  для  нашего  мира.
А  насчёт  одиночества,  нет, похоже  быть  мне  с ним  навеки.  Я  уже  смирился  и  говорю  об  этом  спокойно.  Да,  это  моральное  уродство, я   теряю  90%  радостей,  возможностей  и  вкуса  к  жизни ( по  моему  мнению) но  что  делать.

----------


## Игорёк

сколько тебе лет ?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> А зачем смотреть то, что шокирует? Я сразу выключаю.


 Приятно  шокирован.  Взбудоражен. 

А  зачем  тогда  про  Джима  Керри  смотрела   по  своей  же  логике?

Второй  котёнок?  Ничем.  Вызывающим  взглядом.  А   тот  первый  большой  рыжий  кот,  я  его  вижу  уже  давно  с  детства.

Знаешь, собаки  и  кошки, вроде  как  не трогают  друг  друга  если  росли  вместе. Нежное  детство, когда  ты  был  зависим  от  всех..  Впоследствии  это  оставляет  печать.  Довольно  трудно  преодолеть  инстинкт  опасности  и  раздавить  то  что  было  тебе  дорого  в  детстве. Кажется,  что  мир  рухнет.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> сколько тебе лет ?


 Почти  20.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> сколько  тебе  лет?


 Почти  20.

----------


## Lоrename

> А  насчёт  одиночества,  нет, похоже  быть  мне  с ним  навеки.  Я  уже  смирился  и  говорю  об  этом  спокойно.  Да,  это  моральное  уродство, я   теряю  90%  радостей,  возможностей  и  вкуса  к  жизни ( по  моему  мнению) но  что  делать.


 Как бэ добавлю еще немного  :Smile:  
Я в 35 лет впервые почувствовала одиночество, когда уже 2 года довольно успешно проскрипела после развода не особо парясь насчет людей вокруг. Завелся у меня такой МЧ - любовь всей моей жизни, на самом деле козел обыкновенный, на фоне сверхобщительности того периода познакомилась со 100500 человеками, ничего особенно трудного, стала слегка популярной, общение со мной даже искали, в результате оставила из всех 5 новых человек в своей жизни из 100500. Получила кучу эмоций, адреналина, опыта, депрессию, духовный рост, обожаю свое одиночество и считаю, что лучше не бывает. Каждому свое, я считаю. Может, если у тебя раньше не было друзей и ты не парился, то они тебе просто не нужны. Знаешь, как девушку к 30 все стремятся выдать замуж лишь бы выдать, а не потому что она хочет. Подумай эту мысль - советую.

----------


## Lоrename

> А  зачем  тогда  про  Джима  Керри  смотрела   по  своей  же  логике?


 Откуда же я знала, что они половой акт голубых покажут, это ж табу, я думала они остановятся или скроют, а не так, крупным планом. Шок - потом просто не оторваться было, пока от шока отходила, сцена закончилась  :Big Grin:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Не  было  друзей  и я  не  парился?  Были  друзья   и  я  парился  всегда!

Общение  было  какое-никакое  понимаешь.  А  не  тотальное  одиночество, как щас.  Мне  одного полудруга  хватало  по  горло,  я  фантазировал  книжки  читал,  жил  в  них.  Но  сейчас  уже  и  фантазия  не  вставляет   и  в  действительности  никого.  Осталось  напрягаться   ради  себя.  Как  же  трудно  делать  эти  шаги.  Когда  так  соблазнительно   просто  закрыть  глаза.

----------


## Lоrename

> я  фантазировал  книжки  читал,  жил  в  них.  Но  сейчас  уже  и  фантазия  не  вставляет   и  в  действительности  никого.


 Меня художка тоже рано перестала вставлять, можно перейти на философию, эзотерику, психологию. Парни часто историей загоняются, я к этому равнодушна, а насчет философии и эзотерики подумай - тот же смысл жизни поискать, теоретически подковаться, в дисскуссих будешь силен. Я насчет своего ума не загоняюсь, отлично знаю, что хватаю по верхушкам и язык неплохо подвешен, а вот парни, которые могут умно рассуждать (девушек таких не встречала) очень восхищают, стоишь, реально разинув рот и офигеваешь и уже не важно, высокого он роста, накаченный, с какой машиной. Вернее важно, но итак интересно  :Big Grin:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Млять.  Как  же  это  бесит.


Да фигня  вся  эта  эзотерика.  А  уж   базарить  я  умею.

----------


## Lоrename

> Млять.  Как  же  это  бесит.
> 
> 
> Да фигня  вся  эта  эзотерика.  А  уж   базарить  я  умею.


 А че бесишься тогда? Загни что-нить поумнее и все поверят  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Бешусь   от  того  что  эзотерика  правит  умами.  

Что  в  неё  хоть  кто-то  верит.

Поумнее?  Я  не  учёный  и  не   активист.   Свои проблемы  я  излагаю  достаточно  красивым  языком, а  создавать  свою  собственную "науку"   и  притягивать  за  уши   рассуждения  -  это  к  эзотерикам  и  философам.

Они  же  придумали  деньги  на  пустом  месте  зарабатывать.

----------


## Lоrename

> Бешусь   от  того  что  эзотерика  правит  умами.  
> 
> Что  в  неё  хоть  кто-то  верит.


 Я верю, но я девочка, мне главное, красивой быть, а раз ты такой умный, то хотя бы назови книги, которые ты определяешь, как Эзотерику?
Может мы о разном говорим.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Я верю, но я девочка, мне главное, красивой быть, а раз ты такой умный, то хотя бы назови книги, которые ты определяешь, как Эзотерику?


 Что-что?) Это  что  сейчас  было?)

Ну  а  я мальчик.  Мне  главное  сильным быть.  Я  правда  не  сильный.

Гороскопы,  гадания, значение  имён, магия.  И  тому  подобная  рабская  ересь.

----------


## Lоrename

> Что-что?) Это  что  сейчас  было?)
> 
> Ну  а  я мальчик.  Мне  главное  сильным быть.  Я  правда  не  сильный.
> 
> Гороскопы,  гадания, значение  имён, магия.  И  тому  подобная  рабская  ересь.


 Это не эзотерика. Вот и все, что я тебе скажу. А парню лучше быть умным.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А  что  эзотерика?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Да  ум  он  вообще  как  бы  всем  нужен.  Из-за  мнения  что  "девочкам  главное  быть  красивыми"  мы  и  находимся  в  таком  дерьме.

----------


## Fleshly

> Я верю, но я девочка, мне главное, красивой быть


 Почему вы так о себе думаете? общество наше, конечно, это поощряет больше.. так было и будет, но все таки разве это не унижение? вот, вы - очень красивая, у парней от вас крышу сносит, но вы ведь тут как кукла и не более того. не вас, как сознание, хотят, а ваше тело.. разве не противно?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

От  этого не  противно  вовсе, по  себе  знаю.  Если бы  меня  продавали  как  дорогую  хрустальную  вазу мне  было  бы  только  приятно.  
Просто  мозгой  надо в  любом  случае  шевелить.  Шурупить в  общественных  процессах.

А  то  сидят  толпы  красивых,  поощряют  насилие, эзотерику  и безумный  произвол  сильных.

----------


## Fleshly

> А  то  сидят  толпы  красивых,  поощряют  насилие, эзотерику  и безумный  произвол  сильных.


 эзотерика - хороший бизнес на самом деле. про "правление умами" соглашусь, противно. но многим это дает смысл жизни, чтобы не только в жизни была работа и семья, а что-то большее, хоть это и в грезах.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Не  правление,  хорошо  бы  если  правление.  Заливание  мозгов  вонючей  жижей.  Насчёт  матрицы  для  мозгов,  да  верно,  это  потакание  людскому  одиночеству, ради этого   многие  идут  в  секты.

А  эзотерика,   имелась  в  виду  я  так  понимаю,  практика  разного   рода.  Медитации, шаманство  и  так  далее.

Ну  мне  это  не  надо, вот  наркоту  бы  попробовал.  Блин,  был  шанс  траву  покурить  а  я  тогда  в  бога верил  и  отказался. Вот  дурак, а.

----------


## Викторыч

> Блин,  был  шанс  траву  покурить  а  я  тогда  в  бога верил  и  отказался. Вот  дурак, а.


 Ты так пишешь как будто упустил шанс на марс полететь. Прямо шмаль это нечто такое.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Выбирая  между   марсом   и  шмалью  без  колебаний    выбираю  второе.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Блин,  вот  знаете, песня в башке  вертится,  таким  монотонным  тоном   парень  поёт  -  но   их  никогдаа  нее  вернёшь уже  ты..  Не  знает  никто?

----------


## Lоrename

> А  что  эзотерика?


 Для меня эзотерика связана с понятиями ауры, чакр, медитации, гармония мира внешнего с внутренним, познание внешнего мира через себя (внутренний мир), отказ от достигаторства, преобладание духовного над материальным и прочее, например, осознанные сновидения, если посложнее. Авторы, например: Чопра, Шарма, Тэд Эндрюс. Из русских я могла бы туда же Норбекова отнести, Синельникова, других сразу не вспомнить. Но опять же если кто оспорит, то настаивать не буду, потому что глубоко не вникала, беру что нравится и перевариваю под себя.

----------


## Lоrename

> Почему вы так о себе думаете? общество наше, конечно, это поощряет больше.. так было и будет, но все таки разве это не унижение? вот, вы - очень красивая, у парней от вас крышу сносит, но вы ведь тут как кукла и не более того. не вас, как сознание, хотят, а ваше тело.. разве не противно?


 Это мой комплекс видимо, я люблю себя публично принизить или не могу по другому. Надо учиться общаться, менять модель поведения, сформированную годами, это не всегда просто и быстро. К тому же я сразу написала, что большинству я не нравлюсь манерой общения и не только. Как пишет Игорек, правила форума не запрещают меня игнорировать.

----------


## Lоrename

> эзотерика - хороший бизнес на самом деле. про "правление умами" соглашусь, противно. но многим это дает смысл жизни, чтобы не только в жизни была работа и семья, а что-то большее, хоть это и в грезах.


 Ну вот, а вы думаете, что секта? Новая религия - опиум для народа? Хотелось бы поспорить с вами, но боюсь, что вы меня моментально задавите авторитетностью.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Преобладание  духовного  над  материальным.

Ну  понятно.  Я   подобное  не  могу  без  скептической  улыбки читать.  А  раньше  верил, да.


Я  даже  куплет  на  сей  счёт  сочинил:

Водопадом  хлещет  сперма,
Обожрался  шашлыков
Никому  не  буду  верным
Для  себя  на  всё  готов.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> задавите авторитетностью.


 Вот,  блин.  Главное  не истина,  главное  какой  самец   авторитетнее.  Вот   он  -  корень  всех   бед   нашего  макашинного   "общества".

----------


## Lоrename

> Блин,  был  шанс  траву  покурить  а  я  тогда  в  бога верил  и  отказался. Вот  дурак, а.


 С первого раза мало кого цепляет, меня вот просто вырвало, со второго тоже не поняла - это про анашу, больше не пробовала, а вот слово наркота пугает - типа шприцы, крокодилы, спайсы, экстэзи. Бррр... Для меня звучит как - контрольный выстрел в затылок.

----------


## Lоrename

> Блин,  вот  знаете, песня в башке  вертится,  таким  монотонным  тоном   парень  поёт  -  но   их  никогдаа  нее  вернёшь уже  ты..  Не  знает  никто?


 Сразу ассоциация с Адреналином Ковыляй по-тихонечку и ногами, которые оторвало...

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Да  нет, знаете  ЛСД  вот  мечтаю  попробовать,  о  нём  так  красиво  пишут.

----------


## Lоrename

> Вот,  блин.  Главное  не истина,  главное  какой  самец   авторитетнее.  Вот   он  -  корень  всех   бед   нашего  макашинного   "общества".


 Ну да, если не врете, что 20 лет, то ничто материальное вам просто не может быть чуждо  :Smile:  Это не с целью унизить, просто у каждого возраста свои горизонты.

А насчет самцов: оспаривайте. Никогда не соглашусь, что унылое ущербное ничто интереснее сильного богатого умного здорового самца.

----------


## Викторыч

> С первого раза мало кого цепляет, меня вот просто вырвало, со второго тоже не поняла - это про анашу, больше не пробовала


 С её помощью можно в чьё то сознание влезть и мыслить как тот в чьё залез.



> Да нет, знаете ЛСД вот мечтаю попробовать, о нём так красиво пишут.


 Не рекомендую. Химия. Потом не соскочешь.

----------


## Lоrename

> Да  нет, знаете  ЛСД  вот  мечтаю  попробовать,  о  нём  так  красиво  пишут.


 Думаете, брошусь отговаривать?  :Smile:

----------


## Lоrename

> С её помощью можно в чьё то сознание влезть и мыслить как тот в чьё залез.


 Расскажите, если у вас получилось?

----------


## Викторыч

Это в общем то шаманское снадобье. Неработающие отделы мозга мобилизует. Мыслишь вроде как объёмней. Но это не то что алкогольное опьянение.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Сразу ассоциация с Адреналином Ковыляй потихонечку и ногами, которые оторвало... 

Там  даже  таких  строк  нет.




> Ну да, если не врете, что 20 лет, то ничто материальное вам просто не может быть чуждо Это не с целью унизить, просто у каждого возраста свои горизонты


 А  вот  и  нет.  Раньше  я  наоборот  был  возвышенным  и   мечтал  присоединиться к  Свидетелям  Иеговы,  верил  в бога   и   вообще   во  всё.
 Чем  моложе  тем  больше  вера  во  всякую  эзотерику  и  оторванность  от  земного.    Земных    забот-то  пока  попросту нет, а  с  "примитивными"  ( хотя других   и  нет)  радостями ещё не   знаком.  Разум  ещё  не  знает  кому  верить  -  физику  или  магу.
Э-гей  психологи  -  прав  я  или  нет?!




> А насчет самцов: оспаривайте. Никогда не соглашусь, что унылое ущербное ничто интереснее сильного богатого умного здорового самца.


 Что?!!  При  чём  здесь  это?  Я  про  факты!  Факт  в  том  что  эзотерика  -  ложь  и  жижа  для  мозгов.  И  мне  ущербному   ничто, это  известно.  В  то  время  как   богатые  здоровые   самцы     её  утверждают  чтобы  доить  деньги  с  красивых  здоровых  самок.  А  ущербная тень,  ничто  смотрит  на всё  это и  скрипит  зубами  от  злости,  осознавая  что  эти  деньги  можно  применить  миллионом  других  гораздо  более  полезных  способов.

----------


## Lоrename

> Это в общем то шаманское снадобье. Неработающие отделы мозга мобилизует. Мыслишь вроде как объёмней. Но это не то что алкогольное опьянение.


 Для меня было бы интересно, даже жаль, что я всевозможных снадобий боюсь как огня, а то накурилась бы и давай бить в бубен чем придется, а там уж и.... )))) Перспективка вообщем.

----------


## Викторыч

> а то накурилась бы и давай бить в бубен чем придется, а там уж и.... )))) Перспективка вообщем.


 Шмаль не вызывает агрессию. Ложись, закрывай глазки и мечтай. И всё как в реальности.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А  осознанные  сны  у   меня  были  много  раз.  Последнее  время   уже  нет.  В  общем  испытывал я  всё   это.
Да  тут  просто  нужно  задать  контрольный  "очищающий"  вопрос  -  вы  в  бога  верите?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Не рекомендую. Химия. Потом не соскочешь.


 Да  как  её  достать  химию-то  эту.  Вы  пробовали  что  ли? Вообще-то  она  наоборот  не  вызывает  физ.  зависимости.  А  анаша  значит  нормально.

----------


## Lоrename

> Там  даже  таких  строк  нет.


 Говорю же ассоциация, то есть почему то напомнило  :Smile: 




> А  вот  и  нет.  Раньше  я  наоборот  был  возвышенным  и   мечтал  присоединиться к  Свидетелям  Иеговы,  верил  в бога   и   вообще   во  всё.
>  Чем  моложе  тем  больше  вера  во  всякую  эзотерику  и  оторванность  от  земного.    Земных    забот-то  пока  попросту нет, а  с  "примитивными"  ( хотя других   и  нет)  радостями ещё не   знаком.  Разум  ещё  не  знает  кому  верить  -  физику  или  магу.
> Э-гей  психологи  -  прав  я  или  нет?!


 Я склонна судить по себе, лет до 27 я хотела только квартиру, стиральную машину, холодильник, телик, еще телик, комп, сотик по дороже и прочее включая шубу. Сейчас хожу в пуховичке - дорогом, но раздолбанном, нравится он мне менять неохота, шуба висит, сотик даже без камеры, но зарядку держит 1,5 недели, ноут правда хороший, комп подарила бедным  :Smile: 




> Что?!!  При  чём  здесь  это?  Я  про  факты!  Факт  в  том  что  эзотерика  -  ложь  и  жижа  для  мозгов.  И  мне  ущербному   ничто, это  известно.  В  то  время  как   богатые  здоровые   самцы     её  утверждают  чтобы  доить  деньги  с  красивых  здоровых  самок.  А  ущербная тень,  ничто  смотрит  на всё  это и  скрипит  зубами  от  злости,  осознавая  что  эти  деньги  можно  применить  миллионом  других  гораздо  более  полезных  способов.


 Хватит ругаться, в этом вопросе мы просто друг друга не понимаем, о разном говорим, потому что разного пола, я это чувствую, а где именно недопонимание объяснить не могу  :Smile:

----------


## Викторыч

> А  анаша  значит  нормально.


 Да и анаша то сейчас какая то голландская. То ли дело в былые времена афганская, с трёх затяжек достаточно. Или с чуйской долины. Я и курил то её примерно раз в год. Потом знакомый наркоман умер и больше не потребляю.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Я склонна судить по себе, лет до 27 я хотела только квартиру, стиральную машину, холодильник, телик, еще телик, комп, сотик по дороже и прочее включая шубу. Сейчас хожу в пуховичке - дорогом, но раздолбанном, нравится он мне менять неохота, шуба висит, сотик даже без камеры, но зарядку держит 1,5 недели, ноут правда хороший, комп подарила бедным


 Ну  вот  а   я  до  17  лет  вообще  не  думал  о  материальном. Это  была  для  меня  пыль. А  потом просто  понял  что  это  всё  обман  и  придётся  довольствоваться  материальным  потому  что  иного просто  нет.




> Хватит ругаться, в этом вопросе мы просто друг друга не понимаем, о разном говорим, потому что разного пола, я это чувствую, а где именно недопонимание объяснить не могу


 А  кто  ругается? Так  вы  признаёте  что    авторитет  зачастую   затмевает  разум?  Что  многие   просто  отключают  мозг  под  физ. воздействием   и  в  результате  этого  голодают   миллионы?

----------


## Lоrename

> А  осознанные  сны  у   меня  были  много  раз.  Последнее  время   уже  нет.  В  общем  испытывал я  всё   это.
> Да  тут  просто  нужно  задать  контрольный  "очищающий"  вопрос  -  вы  в  бога  верите?


 Если ко мне вопрос, то да, даже в церковь хожу, признаю ее как место, в котором особая энергетика, но ритуалы не соблюдаю и молюсь по своему, как захочу в настоящий момент времени. Бога считаю единым для всех конфессий и вместо рая предпочитаю верить в реинкарнацию и карму  :Smile:  
Но фанатиком не являюсь, то есть признаю, что любая вера - это одна из 10000 недоказанных моделей мироздания.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Блин, как  же  я  вам  завидую. Курили  траву, а.

----------


## Викторыч

> Блин, как  же  я  вам  завидую. Курили  траву, а.


 )))) Нашёл чему завидовать. Так можно позавидовать например тому кто рубил дрова. Может ещё позавидуешь что я бензопилой пилил? ))))

----------


## Lоrename

> Ну  вот  а   я  до  17  лет  вообще  не  думал  о  материальном. Это  была  для  меня  пыль. А  потом просто  понял  что  это  всё  обман  и  придётся  довольствоваться  материальным  потому  что  иного просто  нет.


 Давайте будем считать, что до 17 я вообще не думала )))) А вам предоставляю шанс окунуться в достигаторство и почувствовать вкус материальных побед, это красиво смотрится со стороны в отношении молодых мужчин. А потом уже можно и на духовность переключиться  :Smile:  Если что это просто шутка, а не очередной этап войны полов и поколений  :Smile: 

А  кто  ругается? Так  вы  признаёте  что    авторитет  зачастую   затмевает  разум?  Что  многие   просто  отключают  мозг  под  физ. воздействием   и  в  результате  этого  голодают   миллионы?
==================================================  ===================
Естественно признаю, если б вы сразу спросили, я бы и не спорила, но Вы ж умудрились так все хитровы**думанно завернуть, что понимание ускакало в неизвестном направлении.

----------


## Lоrename

> Блин, как  же  я  вам  завидую. Курили  траву, а.


 Еще одна песенная ассоциация: Павел Воля
Я переключаю канал
Красный заяц бежит,
За ним катится шар, так, что земля дрожит
Зеленый летит гомодрил,
И розовый пукает слон,
Я ничего не курил,
Это канал Бибигон ©

----------


## Lоrename

Тот еще - веселенький такой суицидник  :Wink:

----------


## Fleshly

> Ну вот, а вы думаете, что секта? Новая религия - опиум для народа? Хотелось бы поспорить с вами, но боюсь, что вы меня моментально задавите авторитетностью.


 секта - один из высших уровней промывки мозгов, не только это. просто это мировоззрение и доктрина на которых можно заработать кучу денег. вся религия - опиум, по-моему. 
о какой авторитетности идет речь?  :Smile:  то что я на этом форуме был до вас, или что-то связанное с полом?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> )))) Нашёл чему завидовать. Так можно позавидовать например тому кто рубил дрова. Может ещё позавидуешь что я бензопилой пилил? ))))


 Странное  сравнение.  Рубить   дрова  и  пахать   землю  мне  неохота.  А  вот  вспахать  свои  мозги  очень  хоцца.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Естественно признаю, если б вы сразу спросили, я бы и не спорила, но Вы ж умудрились так все хитровы**думанно завернуть, что понимание ускакало в неизвестном направлении.


 
Да  признаёте-то  признаёте, я  вот  чую  что  вы  это одобряете.





> Но фанатиком не являюсь, то есть признаю, что любая вера - это одна из 10000 недоказанных моделей мироздания.


 Модели?  Какие  модели?..   В  чём  разница  между  христианством  и  мусульманством?   В  приказах   мужиков  которые  провозгласили  себя  богами?   Модель,  это  когда  указывается из  чего  мир  состоит, по каким  законам  действует.
А   эти  "модели",  не  модели    вовсе.  Разница  в  том,  сколько  жён  иметь, да  это  уже   другая  модель  мира,  несомненно.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Воруй. Убивай. Топи котят.


 Блин,  чё  там  на  этот  ролике, у  меня  не  показывает.  Пытки  котят  есть?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А  что  тот  ролик  действительно  убрали? Где  китаянка  мотает  на   цепи? Может  у  кого  есть, а?  Пожалуйста,  умоляю  выложите. В  личку  там  как-нибуть  или  ссылку.

----------


## Ральф

> Модели?  Какие  модели?..   В  чём  разница  между  христианством  и  мусульманством?   В  приказах   мужиков  которые  провозгласили  себя  богами?   Модель,  это  когда  указывается из  чего  мир  состоит, по каким  законам  действует.
> А   эти  "модели",  не  модели    вовсе.  Разница  в  том,  сколько  жён  иметь, да  это  уже   другая  модель  мира,  несомненно.


 Знаю много людей не религиозных, но Библию читающих. Думаю, пророки просто не могли найти другого обьяснения своим чуствам и мыслям, и считали, что с ними Бог говорит. У самого был такой период в жизни, что если бы жил пару столетий назад, подумал бы, что божья благодать снизошла. Если обьективно читать первоисточники религий и отметать всякую чепуху про Всевышнего, можно много чего почерпнуть.

----------


## Lоrename

> секта - один из высших уровней промывки мозгов, не только это. просто это мировоззрение и доктрина на которых можно заработать кучу денег. вся религия - опиум, по-моему. 
> о какой авторитетности идет речь?  то что я на этом форуме был до вас, или что-то связанное с полом?


 Очень красиво и духовно пишите в своем дневнике и да, Принцесса прав, я немного выше ценю мужской мозг, чем женский, хотя здесь и девушка очень умная есть ник Traumerei . Для меня это объективно, мне никогда не рассуждать о политике, мировом устройстве, философии, я вижу не дальше своего носа, просто потому что не желаю видеть дальше, но читаю иногда таких как вы и получаю эстетическое наслаждение от стиля и глубины мысли.

----------


## Lоrename

> Да  признаёте-то  признаёте, я  вот  чую  что  вы  это одобряете.


 
Не додумывайте, я уже потеряла мысль и наш спор все больше напоминает мне сказку Алиса в стране чудес: все чудесатее и чудесатее  :Smile: 




> Модели?  Какие  модели?..   В  чём  разница  между  христианством  и  мусульманством?   В  приказах   мужиков  которые  провозгласили  себя  богами?   Модель,  это  когда  указывается из  чего  мир  состоит, по каким  законам  действует.
> А   эти  "модели",  не  модели    вовсе.  Разница  в  том,  сколько  жён  иметь, да  это  уже   другая  модель  мира,  несомненно.


 Модели не = конфессии. Предлагаю на выбор: модель возникновения земли по теории большого взрыва, инопланетяне (арийцы) и дарвинские обезьяны (все прочие), бог и 7 дней творения и прочее много. какая доказана на 146%? - А никакая, вот! Поэтом каждая имеет право на существование, в том числе и та, где планета нибуру ))))) И каждая на данный момент времени объективно равноправна, а субъективно, вы меня конечно же переспорите и выставите тупой курицей  :Smile:  Ну и ладно: "не стесняйся, самовыражайся, главное не скуривайся и не спивайся" ©  :Wink:

----------


## Lоrename

> Знаю много людей не религиозных, но Библию читающих. Думаю, пророки просто не могли найти другого обьяснения своим чуствам и мыслям, и считали, что с ними Бог говорит. У самого был такой период в жизни, что если бы жил пару столетий назад, подумал бы, что божья благодать снизошла. Если обьективно читать первоисточники религий и отметать всякую чепуху про Всевышнего, можно много чего почерпнуть.


 Так и наложением икон лечили раньше, но это не современные фальшивки были, а писанные праведниками с соблюдением канонов и пр. А мы ведь отрицаем, типа народ дурили или эффект плацебо, хотя написано же по вере и воздастся: вот вам вместо излечения и получаете плацебо. 

Но я не фанат православия, так уж к слову пришлось, счас опять тапками закидаете, знаю я вас ))))

----------


## Fleshly

> Очень красиво и духовно пишите в своем дневнике и да, Принцесса прав, я немного выше ценю мужской мозг, чем женский, хотя здесь и девушка очень умная есть ник на Т кончается на ай. Сразу и не найти. Для меня это объективно, мне никогда не рассуждать о политике, мировом устройстве, философии, я вижу не дальше своего носа, просто потому что не желаю видеть дальше, но читаю иногда таких как вы и получаю эстетическое наслаждение от стиля и глубины мысли.


 про равноправие моделей(гипотез) согласен  :Smile:  поэтому нам и спорить не о чем. а может зря вы не очень себя уважаете в этом деле, но воля - ваша.

----------


## Lоrename

> про равноправие моделей(гипотез) согласен  поэтому нам и спорить не о чем. а может зря вы не очень себя уважаете в этом деле, но воля - ваша.


 Мой психолог, раньше я с психотерапевтом общалась, сказала, что в результате психотравмирующих событий у меня сейчас в мозгу программа, что я хуже всех, все делаю плохо и должна извиняться перед каждым встречным, что я жива. Мы эту программу будем долго ломать, начнем через 2 недели. Так что с вами я заново рождаюсь ))) Одергивайте, если что  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Какая   доказана?  А  какая  разница  какая  доказана?  Вы   не  тем  интересуетесь,  если  можно  так  сказать.

Без  разницы   как  мы  возникли, главное что делать,  здесь  и  сейчас.

Красота  философии (  та  которой  нет)  вот  что  затмило  мозги  вам  всем.   Главное  красота  фразы  и  авторитет (  животная  привлекательность)  того  кто  эту  фразу  говорит.  А  на  факты  наплевать.  Я  уже  смирился  с  этим.

Да,  много  можно  почерпнуть  из  библии.  Классная  мысль   про  иллюзию    божьего  нисхождения.  Только  я и  так  всё  знаю, без  нагорной  проповеди.  Вреда  и   траты  от   религии  гораздо   больше  чем  пользы.

О,  да  вы  рэп  слушаете.  Ещё  минус  десять  баллов.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А  насчёт   того,  что  женщины  считают  себя  глупее  -  опять  же  псих.  уловочка.  Это  стремление  сесть   на  шею  мужикам.  Типа, эй  ты  я  женщина!  Я  слабая, я  нелогичная!  Думай  за  меня,  зарабатывай  на  меня.

----------


## Lоrename

> О,  да  вы  рэп  слушаете.  Ещё  минус  десять  баллов.


 Скорее нет, не мой возрастной приоритет, эта почему то запомнилась случайно, давно в цитатах, а вот Верку Сердючку люблю, и.эх, вычитайте 100. Что-нить осталось, чтоб уже нараз?  :Smile:

----------


## Lоrename

> А  насчёт   того,  что  женщины  считают  себя  глупее  -  опять  же  псих.  уловочка.  Это  стремление  сесть   на  шею  мужикам.  Типа, эй  ты  я  женщина!  Я  слабая, я  нелогичная!  Думай  за  меня,  зарабатывай  на  меня.


 Ну в 20 лет рановато еще загоняться вроде.Благотворите просто - этого достаточно  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

В  20  лет  уже  пашут  вроде, а  не  на  шее  сидят.  Так  вроде.  Мне  родители  говорили.

Да  вам  вообще  можно  сотню вычитать  -  камеди-клаб  цитируете...

----------


## Lоrename

> В  20  лет  уже  пашут  вроде, а  не  на  шее  сидят.  Так  вроде.  Мне  родители  говорили.
> 
> Да  вам  вообще  можно  сотню вычитать  -  камеди-клаб  цитируете...


 Камеди клаб в целом мне не нравится, а вот Семена Слепакова очень уважаю, сильный автор. Как вам Электрический провод. В тему  суицида.
Мама, одни сидят на стакане,
другие сидят на зарплате.
Моя жизнь состоит из коллег по работе 
и коллег по кровати.
Мама, мне уже не хватает сил 
даже чтоб лечь под поезд.
И та, которую я любил 
дальше, чем северный полюс.

Эти глаза прекрасны, но в них пустота и холод.
Я скоро погасну, подключите ко мне электрический провод (электрический провод) ©

По-моему шикарно. Долгое время гоняла эту песенку год назад, сейчас по крупинкам собираю то, что когда то удалила, всегда любила пустоту, никаких лишних вещей и лишних людей, а сейчас захотелось немного уютно захламиться  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Нет, у  меня  всё  равно  отвращение.  Не  то  чтобы  я  брезглив,  просто  раздражает  и всё.  Не смешно.  Одним  словом.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Только  деньги  вбухивают  на  сцену  и дорогие  костюмчики.  Эх,  стану   я  Правителем. Вся  эта  шваль будет  вычищена  поганой  метлой.

----------


## Lоrename

> Только  деньги  вбухивают  на  сцену  и дорогие  костюмчики.  Эх,  стану   я  Правителем. Вся  эта  шваль будет  вычищена  поганой  метлой.


 Я телик не смотрю, вообще не визуал, чаще слушаю. Семена Слепакова ценю, как гениального автора и человека со схожим чувством юмора. Ну и еще, меня мало чего раздражает в действительности, там депутаты, правители, жкх, это тоже мне скучно.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Аудиал.

Скучно-то скучно,  можно  занять  такую  позицию,  типа, я  выше  всего  этого.  Но  гениальнее   всё  же   низвергнуть  их  и  положить  конец  несправедливому  распределению  денег.

----------


## Lоrename

> Аудиал.
> 
> Скучно-то скучно,  можно  занять  такую  позицию,  типа, я  выше  всего  этого.  Но  гениальнее   всё  же   низвергнуть  их  и  положить  конец  несправедливому  распределению  денег.


 Скорее кинестетик, причем процентов на 75. В книге запоминаю место на странице, где нужный текст, например, справа вверху, строчке на 5. Уникальная память. А кино не понимаю, смотрю с кем-то, часто останавливаю и прошу объяснить. Аудиокниги воспринимаю тоже с трудом, только бумага или электронная.

----------


## Lоrename

> Но  гениальнее   всё  же   низвергнуть  их  и  положить  конец  несправедливому  распределению  денег.


 Это тоже межполовой вопрос. Пожалуйста, убивайте мамонта, я вам сготовлю котлеты, пока мамонта нет, будем хлебать похлебку из корешков.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Я  тоже  помню  на  каком месте.  В  играх  помнил  где  какой  солдат  в  засаде  сидит.

Часто  нужную  страницу  в  толстой  книге  открывал,  наверное  это  дар  небес.

А ещё  я  левша,  но  меня  переделали.  Заставили  писать  правой.

Я размышляю  есть  ли  смысл научиться   писать  левой  снова, интересно   что  думает   по  этому  поводу  эзотерика.

----------


## Fleshly

> Я размышляю  есть  ли  смысл научиться   писать  левой  снова, интересно   что  думает   по  этому  поводу  эзотерика.


 развивает правое полушарие.. а из-за этого и магические способности  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Это тоже межполовой вопрос. Пожалуйста, убивайте мамонта, я вам сготовлю котлеты, пока мамонта нет, будем хлебать похлебку из корешков.


 Ч-чёрт..  Это  вопрос  человечности.  Мы  не  добытчики  и  не  хранители  очага,  мы  всё   вместе.  Ресурсы  у   нас  отбирают  как  самцы  так  и  самки,  так  что  не  благословляйте  меня  на  войну   а  идём  бороться  вместе.

Нужно  воскресить  в  себе  чувство  которое  было  у  нас  до полового  созревания.  Когда  все  верили в  себя  и  ещё  не  были  кастрированы  финансовым  вопросом.

Гой ты, Русь, моя родная,
Хаты - в ризах образа...
Не видать конца и края -
Только синь сосет глаза.

Как захожий богомолец,
Я смотрю твои поля.
А у низеньких околиц
Звонно чахнут тополя.

Пахнет яблоком и медом
По церквам твой кроткий Спас.
И гудит за КОРОГООДОМ ( какое  классное слово)
На лугах веселый пляс.

----------


## Lоrename

> Я  тоже  помню  на  каком месте.  В  играх  помнил  где  какой  солдат  в  засаде  сидит.
> 
> Часто  нужную  страницу  в  толстой  книге  открывал,  наверное  это  дар  небес.
> 
> А ещё  я  левша,  но  меня  переделали.  Заставили  писать  правой.
> 
> Я размышляю  есть  ли  смысл научиться   писать  левой  снова, интересно   что  думает   по  этому  поводу  эзотерика.


 Мне придется изучать левшей, моя пятилетка зеркальная левша, пишет справа налево, но я пока не загонялась к сожалению. Если найдете что-нить интересное в тему, ссыльте в личку.

----------


## Lоrename

> Часто  нужную  страницу  в  толстой  книге  открывал,  наверное  это  дар  небес.


 Тоже есть  :Smile:

----------


## Lоrename

> развивает правое полушарие.. а из-за этого и магические способности


 Я тоже хочу!!!! Но я правша, обычная совсем (

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Нет,  я  писал  вроде  нормально.  Справа  налево.  Только  левой  рукой.  Хотя уже  не  помню,  до  школы  было.  Кстати  помню  свою  прапрабабку  и  помню  как  меня  крестили.  Ну  сейчас  уже  на  уровне  "помню,  что  помнил".

----------


## Lоrename

> Ч-чёрт..  Это  вопрос  человечности.  Мы  не  добытчики  и  не  хранители  очага,  мы  всё   вместе.  Ресурсы  у   нас  отбирают  как  самцы  так  и  самки,  так  что  не  благословляйте  меня  на  войну   а  идём  бороться  вместе.
> 
> Нужно  воскресить  в  себе  чувство  которое  было  у  нас  до полового  созревания.  Когда  все  верили в  себя  и  ещё  не  были  кастрированы  финансовым  вопросом.


 Вы тоже умный, я вами тоже восхищаюсь, но на баррикады мне нельзя, у меня ногти  :Frown:  Да и я не хочу, я же вам говорила, что все материальное, что я хотела, я уже давно имею, мне пофиг по большому счету на многое, моих дочек воспитывайте, я не буду против.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

То  есть  левши,  по  большому  счёту,  круче  правшей, перспективнее?

----------


## Lоrename

> Нет,  я  писал  вроде  нормально.  Справа  налево.  Только  левой  рукой.  Хотя уже  не  помню,  до  школы  было.  Кстати  помню  свою  прапрабабку  и  помню  как  меня  крестили.  Ну  сейчас  уже  на  уровне  "помню,  что  помнил".


 Я не помню, но говорят крестили, а моим детям уже свидетельства выдали за 1000 рублей о крещении  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ну  понятно.  Я  слабая  женщина,  на  соц.  несправедливость  мне  по  фигу,  я  бессильна  что-либо  сделать, да  и  не  в  моей  это  природе,  несите   мне  шкуру  мамонта  танцуйте  с  бубном  и  будет  вам  брачная ночь.

Художник-варвар кистью сонной
Картину гения чернит
И свой рисунок беззаконный
Над ней бессмысленно чертит.
Но краски чуждые, с летами,
Спадают ветхой чешуей;
Созданье гения пред нами
Выходит с прежней красотой.
Так исчезают заблужденья
С измученной души моей,
И возникают в ней виденья
Первоначальных, чистых дней.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Я не помню, но говорят крестили, а моим детям уже свидетельства выдали за 1000 рублей о крещении


 А  что  до  сих  пор  обязаловка  креститься?  Странно.

----------


## Fleshly

> То  есть  левши,  по  большому  счёту,  круче  правшей, перспективнее?


 левое полушарие - логичность, анализ..
правое полушарие - творчество, магия и т.д плюс говорят, что именно на нем держится подсознание.. так что может далеко подейшь.. если уберешь всю фигню из подсознания, то можешь буддой  :Smile:

----------


## Fleshly

> Ну  понятно.  Я  слабая  женщина,  на  соц.  несправедливость  мне  по  фигу,  я  бессильна  что-либо  сделать, да  и  не  в  моей  это  природе,  несите   мне  шкуру  мамонта  танцуйте  с  бубном  и  будет  вам  брачная ночь.


 ну а ты бы хотел наоборот?) типа они нам еду, мы бы им брачную ночь? я бы посмотрел на это зрелище  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> правое полушарие - творчество, магия и т.д плюс говорят, что именно на нем держится подсознание.. так что может далеко подейшь.. если уберешь всю фигню из подсознания, то можешь буддой


 Как  же..  Утомили  своей  несуществующей  магией  и  Буддами.

Чушь,  абсурд.

----------


## Lоrename

> танцуйте  с  бубном  и  будет  вам  брачная ночь.


 Ух ты ))))

----------


## Lоrename

> А  что  до  сих  пор  обязаловка  креститься?  Странно.


 Я старшую не хотела крестить, но мы пролежали в больнице полгода с 9 месяцев, не могли поставить диагноз, вышла на выходные, крестила и получила диагноз в понедельник. Совпадение? - Скорее всего. Диагноз - паталогия почек, через 3 месяца сделали тяжелую 2 часовую полостнуб операцию, которую делают с 3 до 5 лет, а нам был 1 год и 8 месяцев по срочным медицинским показаниям. слава Богу, все успешно.

А малышка у меня мусульманка с красивым арабским именем, совершали какой-то обряд в мечети  :Smile:  до 40 дней, так принято.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> ну а ты бы хотел наоборот?) типа они нам еду, мы бы им брачную ночь? я бы посмотрел на это зрелище


 А   насчёт  того,  что  мы  оба  одинаково  шевелим  мозгами?   Как?  Не  приходила  такая мысля?  Я  мечтал  об  этом  с  самого  детства.  А  когда  мне  приводили  соседскую  дочку  и  она  расплывалась  передо  мной  в   похотливой  ухмылке,  мол,  развлекай  меня  я  глупое,  слабое  существо,  но  ты  должен  добиться  права   побрызгать  в   меня  содержимым  своего  междуножья,  я   любил  играться  под  столом,  читать  книги  и  меня  дико  раздражали её   визиты  однажды  я молча  взял  её   за  руку  вывел  за  дверь  и  задёрнул   шпинталет  у  неё  под  носом.

Это  неполная   картина  мира,  понимаете,  не  все  возможности  использованы.  Они  тоже  могут   быть  умными  просто  им  лень  и  выгодней  быть  хрупкими    леди, я  их  понимаю  сам  мечтаю  быть содержанкой,  но всё  же, всё  же.   Это  смотрится  уродливо. Омертвляюще.  Когда  добровольно  одевают  ошейник  и  становятся  в  загон  хлебать  отбросы.

Я  вот  например  если  слабый  и  хочу  быть  нахлебником  так  я  хотя  бы  юристом может  стану   и  переверну  россию  вверх  дном.

----------


## Lоrename

> Как  же..  Утомили  своей  несуществующей  магией  и  Буддами.
> 
> Чушь,  абсурд.


 А осознанные сновидения, причем спонтанные? Тоже чушь?

----------


## Lоrename

> А   насчёт  того,  что  мы  оба  одинаково  шевелим  мозгами?   Как?  Не  приходила  такая мысля?  Я  мечтал  об  этом  с  самого  детства.  А  когда  мне  приводили  соседскую  дочку  и  она  расплывалась  передо  мной  в  глупой  похотливой  ухмылке,  мол,  развлекай  меня  я  глупое,  слабое  существо,  но  ты  должен  добиться  права   побрызгать  в   меня  содержимым  своего  междуножья,  я   любил  играться  под  столом,  читать  книги  и  меня  дико  раздражали её   визиты  однажды  я молча  взял  её   за  руку  вывел  за  дверь  и  задёрнул   шпинталет  у  неё  под  носом.
> 
> Это  неполная   картина  мира,  понимаете,  не  все  возможности  использованы.  Они  тоже  могут   быть  умными  просто  им  лень  и  выгодней  быть  хрупкими    леди, я  их  понимаю  сам  мечтаю  быть содержанкой,  но всё  же, всё  же.   Это  смотрится  уродливо. Омертвляюще.  Когда  добровольно  одевают  ошейник  и  становятся  в  загон  хлебать  отбросы.
> 
> Я  вот  например  если  слабый  и  хочу  быть  нахлебником  так  я  хотя  бы  юристом может  стану   и  переверну  россию  вверх  дном.


 Не знаю, это норма, был бы ты нытиком, я бы тебя презирала. Никакого разрыва шаблона на мой взгляд.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> А осознанные сновидения, причем спонтанные? Тоже чушь?


 Что  чушь?  ДА  ЕСТЬ   ОНИ  ЭТИ  ОСОЗНАННЫЕ  СНОВИДЕНИЯ! НО  ЭТО  НЕ-МА-ГИ-ЯЯЯ!

----------


## Fleshly

> А   насчёт  того,  что  мы  оба  одинаково  шевелим  мозгами?   Как?  Не  приходила  такая мысля?


 им хорошо так, кто живет таким образом.. почему бы и нет.. я бы тоже не отказался, наверное  :Smile:  и ты бы не отказался, тогда не в чем их винить

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Не знаю, это норма, был бы ты нытиком, я бы тебя презирала. Никакого разрыва шаблона на мой взгляд.


 Я   нытик,  от  скуки.    Но  потом  молча  иду  в  наступление,  вершу  великие  дела.  Пока  в фантазиях  правда.

Что  норма?

----------


## Lоrename

> Что  чушь?  ДА  ЕСТЬ   ОНИ  ЭТИ  ОСОЗНАННЫЕ  СНОВИДЕНИЯ! НО  ЭТО  НЕ-МА-ГИ-ЯЯЯ!


 А ЧТО? И какая разница каким ты словом это называешь? Пусть не магия, но если есть шанс научиться летать, я хочу его получить для себя. Здесь я вспомнила уже про левитацию.

----------


## Lоrename

> Что  норма?


 ХЗ. Мне скучно думать об этом сейчас, про девушку-эмо было интересней  :Smile:

----------


## Fleshly

> если есть шанс научиться летать, я хочу его получить для себя.


 а я летал в ОС.. можно для разнообразия, но вроде бы не на много лучше кино или обычной фантазии..

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Летать?  В  реальности  что  ли? Вы  понимаете  что  это   даже  не  смешно?

Нет,  я спросил   что  вы  вообще  имели  в  виду.  Что  норма,  что  не норма.  Я  не  понял  смысл  сообщения.  Норма  в  том  что я её   вышвырнул?   Или  то  что  девки  имеют  право  не  думать  мозгом,  губя  тем  самым  миллионы  людей?

----------


## Lоrename

> а я летал в ОС.. можно для разнообразия, но вроде бы не на много лучше кино или обычной фантазии..


 И у тебя тоже были осознанные сновидения? Я лузер (((

----------


## Lоrename

Норма в том что я её вышвырнул? Или то что девки имеют право не думать мозгом, губя тем самым миллионы людей?
==================================================  =============================
Норма в том, что она тебе такая нравится, наверное, если нет, то это тоже норма, только твоя собственная, всякие же бывают, бывают девушки бруталки. Эмо-принцессы вроде тоже беспомощны, нет?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> а я летал в ОС.. можно для разнообразия, но вроде бы не на много лучше кино или обычной фантазии..


 Да  я  много  чего  там  делал,  летал  избивал,  рвал  окружающую  картинку  как  бумагу.


Видел  каких-то  зеленоватых  существ,   с  красными  глазами,  смотрели  на меня  на  нашкодившего  ребёнка,   стояли  неподвижно.  НЛО  виделось,   шаманские  ритуалы, зеркала  в  крови.

Я  понимал  что  это  плод   моих  переживаний,  страхов,  вот  и  всё.  

Никакие  это  не  возможности.

Разве  что  полетать  в  белизне, да, немного  приятно.  Летел  в  тумане  навстречу  жёлтому  свету  совсем  немного  правда.  Или  стою  в  школе   своей  старой  у  лифта  и начинаю  в  него  падать.
Круто  было. Жаль,  что  они  исчезли.  Я ничего  не  делал  что  они  появились. Сами  пришли, сами  ушли.

----------


## Fleshly

> И у тебя тоже были осознанные сновидения? Я лузер (((


 ты считай, что ничего не потеряла.. хотя можешь стремиться, смысл жизни будет  :Smile:  штука очень приземленная, конечно.. у меня в полете уже включились инстинкты.. и вот солнышко, бассейн, девушки в купальнике.. но сон такой длится около 10 минут, так что мелковато..

----------


## Lоrename

> ты считай, что ничего не потеряла.. хотя можешь стремиться, смысл жизни будет  штука очень приземленная, конечно.. у меня в полете уже включились инстинкты.. и вот солнышко, бассейн, девушки в купальнике.. но сон такой длится около 10 минут, так что мелковато..


 Не утешайте меня, пойду убьюсь ап стену )))))

----------


## Fleshly

> Разве  что  полетать  в  белизне, да, немного  приятно.  Летел  в  тумане  навстречу  жёлтому  свету  совсем  немного  правда.  Или  стою  в  школе   своей  старой  у  лифта  и начинаю  в  него  падать.
> Круто  было. Жаль,  что  они  исчезли.  Я ничего  не  делал  что  они  появились. Сами  пришли, сами  ушли.


 а тебе принцесса снилась?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Норма в том, что она тебе такая нравится, наверное, если нет, то это тоже норма, только твоя собственная, всякие же бывают, бывают девушки бруталки. Эмо-принцессы вроде тоже беспомощны, нет?


 Она  слабая, но  хочет быть  сильной.  Такие  вызывают  у  меня  слёзы  умиления и желание  потрахаться.  Такой  я с  удовольствием  помогу.

Но  никак  не  той, что  кривит   улыбку и  говорит  "я  слабая  иждивенка, к  ноге".

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> а тебе принцесса снилась?


 Нет,  никогда.  Только  мотивы  опасного  познания  мира,  страх  перед  смертью  и  вторжение  в  чьи-то  страшные  тайны.

Изредка  только  снилось  что я  с  кем-то  познакомился.  Чаще  с девушкой, конечно.  Так  обидно  просыпаться,  досада  прям  плохое настроение.  Уже  успел привыкнуть  к  чуду,  а  оказалось  сон.

----------


## Lоrename

> Она  слабая, но  хочет быть  сильной.  Такие  вызывают  у  меня  слёзы  умиления и желание  потрахаться.  Такой  я с  удовольствием  помогу.
> 
> Но  никак  не  той, что  кривит   улыбку и  говорит  "я  слабая  иждивенка, к  ноге".


  Ну то есть просто не гламурная вот и все. Гламурных вообще никто не любит, а бруталка на выбор тебе вроде не подошла?

А про меня не загоняйся, я разная, иногда даже матом ругаюсь  :Smile:

----------


## Fleshly

> Нет,  никогда.


 сон хорош тем, что в него веришь, как будто соприкасаются реальность и фантазия(кроме ос) 
тебе бы уже пора её хоть там увидеть.. или ты не хочешь?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Нет,  мне  просто  не  нравятся  те  кто  мне   менее  полезен  чем  затратен.

Гламурными, ага.   Причём  здесь  гламурными. Она  может  быть  и  гламурной.  Гламур  и  тупость  это  совершенно  разное.

Не  нужны  мне  цивилизованные  проститутки    или агрессивные  дуры.  Дуры  не  нужны  короче.

Она  может  и  быть  кем  угодно. Шлюхой,  куртизанкой. Я  такое  обожаю. Но  если  она  меня  не  любит  и  не  хочет  и  что  главное  оправдывает  депутатов,  то это  сразу  отставка.

----------


## Lоrename

> Нет,  мне  просто  не  нравятся  те  кто  мне   менее  полезен  чем  затратен.
> 
> Гламурными, ага.   Причём  здесь  гламурными. Она  может  быть  и  гламурной.  Гламур  и  тупость  это  совершенно  разное.
> 
> Не  нужны  мне  цивилизованные  проститутки    или агрессивные  дуры.  Дуры  не  нужны  короче.
> 
> Она  может  и  быть  кем  угодно. Шлюхой,  куртизанкой. Я  такое  обожаю. Но  если  она  меня  не  любит  и  не  хочет  и  что  главное  оправдывает  депутатов,  то это  сразу  отставка.


 Про депутатов смешно ))) Но смеюсь не над тобой, а над абсурдностью критерия.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> тебе бы уже пора её хоть там увидеть.. или ты не хочешь?


 Что  за  риторический  вопрос?  Я  бы  давно  уже  вызвал  в  башке  редактор  и  сочинил  увлекательную  полную  новых открытий  жизнь  с  хрупкой, но   хитрой  принцессой.  Вместе  мы  опустошаем  один  мир  за  другим   это  бесконечное  путешествие.  

Просто я не  знаю  как  их  вернуть.  Честно  говоря,  яркость  и  продолжительность  этих  снов  в  таком  случае   должна  быть  гораздо  лучше  и  дольше  прежних.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Про депутатов смешно ))) Но смеюсь не над тобой, а над абсурдностью критерия.


 Если ей  плевать  на  несправедливость  мира, если она  её  не  замечает,  то  она  глупая.

А такие  мне  не нужны.  Она  должна  хотя  бы  признать  что  депутаты  захапали  себе  деньги.

Плюс,  понимаете  тут  другая  сторона. Если  она  просто  весёлая  умная  и  признает  что   всё  плох, но  она  просто  бессильна это  изменить,  то  всё  нормально, я  её  тепло  обниму.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Гоп-стоп  -  ты  отказала  в  ласке  мне..
Гоп-стоп -  ты  так  любила  звон  монет..

----------


## Fleshly

> Просто я не  знаю  как  их  вернуть.  Честно  говоря,  яркость  и  продолжительность  этих  снов  в  таком  случае   должна  быть  гораздо  лучше  и  дольше  прежних.


 если у тебя постоянно в голове она, то может всплыть во сне.. у меня так и было.. обычный сон в этом случае лучше тем, что твое подсознание выведет, что ты хочешь.. сознание не часто об этом знает.
когда мне приснилась во сне, я офигел уже там  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Да  у  меня  уже  нет  образа  идеальной  женщины.  Они  для   меня  уже  не  святые друзья  понимаете.  Я   как-то  помертвел в  голове  пустота.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Всё  в прошлом,  так  быстро  тают  замки в  облаках.

Возьми  меня  с  собой  пурпурная  река.

----------


## Fleshly

> Да  у  меня  уже  нет  образа  идеальной  женщины.  Они  для   меня  уже  не  святые друзья  понимаете.  Я   как-то  помертвел в  голове  пустота.


 а у кого он есть на этом форуме?  :Smile:  у романтиков есть другое место
я говорю о том, что если будешь пытаться увидеть примерно этот сон  - скорее всего увидишь.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Да  понятно  что  чем  больше  думаешь  тем  больше  вероятность что  приснится.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Дальше  что?

----------


## Justitiam

Подставлю ладони -
Их болью своей наполни,
Наполни печалью,
Страхом гулкой пустоты

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Засыпаай,  на  руках  у  меня    засыпааааай.  Засыпааай, под  пенье  дождяяя.

----------


## Justitiam

Ария рулит. Вы просто переутомились. Как и я. Гамма-аминомасляную кислоту покушайте. Витаминчики.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Я  просто  утомился  в  одиночестве  и  ожидании   покоя.

----------


## Justitiam

Ну покой только снится будет. Может иногда отдохнуть выйдет, но жизнь такая.

Смотрел тему выше. Люблю я ОС и М-ААА-Г-И-ЮЮ

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Посмотрим  ещё.

Я  не  раб  чтобы  следовать  логике  "покой  нам  только  снится".

Магия  это  что?

----------


## Justitiam

Ее нет  :Smile:  . Просто я люблю играться с ОС. Но они мне в последнее время очень редко снятся. Ну да, у каждого свое мировоззрение, так что вам решать, что вам нужно.

----------


## Fleshly

> Я  не  раб  чтобы  следовать  логике  "покой  нам  только  снится".


 свободен словно птица в небесах?  :Smile: 
но ты тут в плену.. в плену своих фантазий и надежд

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

В  плену  у  самого  себя?  Раб  привычек?  Это  уловка.  Да,  я   раб  себя.  А  те  кто  укоряют  меня  в  этом,  просто  хотят  чтобы  я  был ИХ рабом.  

Магии  нет,  за  что  же  вы  её  любите?  Любимая  фантазия?

----------


## Justitiam

Угу.

----------


## Fleshly

> В  плену  у  самого  себя?  Раб  привычек?  Это  уловка.  Да,  я   раб  себя.  А  те  кто  укоряют  меня  в  этом,  просто  хотят  чтобы  я  был ИХ рабом.  
> 
> Магии  нет,  за  что  же  вы  её  любите?  Любимая  фантазия?


 ну мне рабы не нужны  :Big Grin:  хотя я и не упрекаю, сам такой же, как и все  :Smile: 
если эти вопрос мне, то я её не люблю  :Smile:  но любят за то, что в этой фантазии они практически неуязвимы

----------


## Fleshly

а у тебя фантазии, чем лучше магии?) а то эту фантазию не любишь, своя нравится..

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Быть  рабом  самого  себя  -  не    рабство.
Это  свобода.  

Те  кто  доказывает  обратное  пытаются  запудрить  мозги  и   использовать жертву в  своих  целях   заменив  её  нужды   на  свои  собственные.  Жертва  думает   что  шагает к  свободе,  забывая  что  всё  гениальное  просто.    

Вот  они,  тысяча  сект.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Наконец-то  признались  что  магии  нет.

----------


## Fleshly

> Быть  рабом  самого  себя  -  не    рабство.
> Это  свобода.


 ну тогда и последователи логики: "покой нам только снится", - не рабы, самоуверенные людишки.

Да, тысяча сект.. но это хуже, чем сидеть на этом форуме в унынии?)

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Быть  рабом  своих  потребностей.  Не  рабство.

Логика  "покой  нам  только  снится"  есть  уныние  и  пугливый   взгляд  по  сторонам  -  удовлетворение  наших  потребностей  нам  только  снится.
Человек  с  независимым  интеллектом,  никогда  не  потерпит    ущемление  своих  желаний.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Да, тысяча сект.. но это хуже, чем сидеть на этом форуме в унынии?)


 Лучше?   Лучше  отдавать  деньги  и получать  иллюзию  внимания   и  доброжелательности?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Это  слабость,  но  я  потакаю   слабостям.

Всё  бы  ничего,  пусть  развлекаются.

Просто  я  слишком  проницателен  и  привередлив.  Меня  такое внимание  не  вставит.

----------


## Justitiam

Денег с вас никто пока не просил вроде в теме. Секты... Хрень всякая.

----------


## Fleshly

> Быть  рабом  своих  потребностей.  Не  рабство.
> 
> Логика  "покой  нам  только  снится"  есть  уныние  и  пугливый   взгляд  по  сторонам  -  удовлетворение  наших  потребностей  нам  только  снится.
> Человек  с  независимым  интеллектом,  никогда  не  потерпит    ущемление  своих  желаний.


 их интеллект может просто отрицать покой в реальности.. в рядах самоубийц такие бывают.. они тут рабы своих пессимистичных мыслей, потребность - смерть. у тебя интеллект не отрицает, потребность - выбраться и остаться в живых.. так где тут рабство с их стороны?

----------


## Fleshly

> Лучше?   Лучше  отдавать  деньги  и получать  иллюзию  внимания   и  доброжелательности?


 именно этого многим людям и не хватает... за деньги можно снять проститутку, но хорошего друга где взять за такую цену?)

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А  кто  или  что  навязал  им   эти  мысли?  Обстоятельства,  вольно  или  невольно,  созданные  окружающими.

Они  одиноки  или  в  тяжёлом  финансовом  положении.  Они  в  тупике.

Других  причин  я  не  вижу.

Мне  жить  хотелось  бы  до  скончания  времён, но  я понимаю  что  боюсь  общаться  мне  просто  лень.  Все  раздражают  либо  своей  тупостью, либо  утомляет  темп  их  разговоров,  опять  же, зачастую  бессмысленных.  Не  могу  с  этим   справиться. Проще  застрелиться.
При  этом  я  продолжаю  себя  уважать.  При  этом  я  не жесток  или  высокомерен.  Я  по-прежнему  такой  же  отзывчивый  и  проявляю  интерес  к  людям.  Просто  они  этого  не видят,  ведь  я   делаю  это  беззвучно.

Я   такой  же!   Сердцем  я  всё  такой  же.

Но  взросление,  чёрт  возьми,  это  знаете  такое  неприятное  опустошающее  действо.  Из  меня  вытекает  радость  жизни,  все  соки,  исчезает  восприимчивость.
Я не  так  чувствую  запахи, прикосновения.  Пропало  чувство  новизны. И  спасительные  фантазии  тоже  поблекли.   Я  словно  старик.    Не  радуют   старые  игры, мечты,  занятия.  Всё  оказалось   ложью. 

Бегу  по  старым  дорогам,  но  они  доставляют  мне  слишком  мало  радости.
"Только  солнце  вижу  я  всё  реже,  реже.."

И  если   после  этого  я  вспоминаю  что  мне  нужно  ходить  на  серую   работу  и  зачем,  ради  продления  этой  агонии.
Думается,  ну  уж  нет,  лучше  скончаться,  сном  забыться, уснуть и  видеть  сны.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Денег с вас никто пока не просил вроде в теме. Секты... Хрень всякая.


 Я  рад.  Этого  не  хватало.  Могут  и не стараться. Нищим  не  подаю.

----------


## Lоrename

> Гамма-аминомасляную кислоту покушайте.


 Че таки, почему не знаю? Формула крокодила?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Щ е р б а т о в
Невозвратное время! Невозвратное время!
Пью за Русь!
Пью за прекрасную
Прошедшую Русь.
Разве нынче народ пошел?
Разве племя?
Подлец на подлеце
И на трусе трус.
Отцвело навсегда
То, что было в стране благородно.
Золотые года!
Ах, Авдотья Петровна!
Сыграйте, Авдотья Петровна,
Вальс,
Сыграйте нам вальс
"Невозвратное время".
К а б а т ч и ц а
Да, родимые, да, сердешные!
Это не жизнь, а сплошное безобразие.
Я ведь тоже была
Дворянка здешняя
И училась в первой
Городской гимназии.
П л а т о в
Спойте! Спойте, Авдотья Петровна!
Спойте: "Все, что было".
К а б а т ч и ц а
Обождите, голубчики,
Дайте с посудой справиться.
Щ е р б а т о в
Пожалуйста. Пожалуйста!

----------


## Lоrename

> Ее нет  . Просто я люблю играться с ОС. Но они мне в последнее время очень редко снятся. Ну да, у каждого свое мировоззрение, так что вам решать, что вам нужно.


 Вы меня добить решили? все могут, а я не могу, все достойны, я - лузер, все молодцы, я - никто (( Ушла рыдать (

----------


## Justitiam

:Big Grin:

----------


## Fleshly

> А  кто  или  что  навязал  им   эти  мысли?  Обстоятельства,  вольно  или  невольно,  созданные  окружающими.
> И  если   после  этого  я  вспоминаю  что  мне  нужно  ходить  на  серую   работу  и  зачем,  ради  продления  этой  агонии.
> Думается,  ну  уж  нет,  лучше  скончаться,  сном  забыться, уснуть и  видеть  сны.


 тебе их навязали таким же способом.. "всё будет хорошо" и т.д. покажите мне на земле хоть одного счастливого человека, который преодолел подобные невзгоды..

если хочешь видеть умных людей, то можешь ходить в круги философов и ученых.. только, думаю, также наскучает

эх.. в фильме одном было подобное.. том круз заснул и спал, спал.. кучу лет.. не выдержал стресса после травмы лица.

а вообще понимаю, почти все скукота  :Smile:

----------


## Lоrename

> Но  взросление,  чёрт  возьми,  это  знаете  такое  неприятное  опустошающее  действо.  Из  меня  вытекает  радость  жизни,  все  соки,  исчезает  восприимчивость.
> Я не  так  чувствую  запахи, прикосновения.  Пропало  чувство  новизны. И  спасительные  фантазии  тоже  поблекли.   Я  словно  старик.    Не  радуют   старые  игры, мечты,  занятия.  Всё  оказалось   ложью.


 А у меня такое чувство будто мне 18, а в 18 была серьезная, замуж вышла, детей рожала, чего то материального достигала, а сейчас как будто наоборот, делаю какие-то глупости, плюю на общественное мнение, занимаюсь только тем, что нравится, и вокруг все прикольно.

Тема кстати, хорошая получилась, может я ее не понимаю, как обычно, может она невероятно глубока и философски наполнена, но в нем получается от души пофлудить и тебя при этом не банят  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ч-чёрт..  Никто  мне  ничего  не  навязал!  Я  сейчас  в  дерьме  и  скорее  всего  не  выберусь!  Но  я  смотрю  на  окружающее  меня  болото  с  яростью  понимаете?

А   не  испуганно  подмахиваю  насильникам,  крестясь  и  шепча  -  ничего  не поделаешь..  Покой  нам  только  снится..

Ах,  ванильное  небо.  Дурацкий   фильм, бесит.  Так  себе.  На  троечку  с   километровым  минусом.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Естественно  хорошая  тема.  Анархизм  и  душевная  теплота,  как  я  и люблю.  А  не  холодный  формализм-тоска  зелёная.  Напридумывают  правил,  загонщики  сами  себя,  блин.
Ох.. Ладно.   Когда-нибуть  может  опомнятся.  Рабство  предрассудков  и  дисциплины  спадает  со  временем, хотя и не  так  быстро  как  хотелось  бы.

Да  возраст  он  вообще  ничего  не  значит!  Просто  черепная  коробка  заполняется   образами  и  мне  уже  жить  всё  меньше  в  кайф.

----------


## Fleshly

> Ч-чёрт..  Никто  мне  ничего  не  навязал!  Я  сейчас  в  дерьме  и  скорее  всего  не  выберусь!  Но  я  смотрю  на  окружающее  меня  болото  с  яростью  понимаете?
> Ах,  ванильное  небо.  Дурацкий   фильм, бесит.  Так  себе.  На  троечку  с   километровым  минусом.


 ну с яростью больше шансов выбраться  :Smile:  но если почти на все с яростью, то как до покоя то дойдешь?
про фильм согласен.. но полностью его и не смотрел  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> покажите мне на земле хоть одного счастливого человека, который преодолел подобные невзгоды..


 ЧТО?!  Какие  невзгоды?  Опять  "покой  нам  только  снится,  ни  один  человек  не  счастлив?"   Да  золотая  молодёжь  вон  ходит!   Дворяне!  Депутаты.  Жёны  олигархов.  У  них  нет  НИ  ОДНОЙ  ПРОБЛЕМЫ.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> но если почти на все с яростью, то как до покоя то дойдешь?


 На  что,  на  всё?  На  проблемы. На  своё одиночество.  А  вы  как  предлагаете?  Плакать  молиться,  а  потом  гнить  в  гробу? 

Так  и  дойду.  Ломая  колючие  ветки расставленные  социумом.  А  может  не  дойду,  фиг   знает. Может  умру  и сгнию.

----------


## Lоrename

Ванильное небо не смотрела. Стоит / нет?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Не стоит, не  стоит,  дерьмо  полное.

Хотя   может  и  понравится,  фиг  знает.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Дерьмо,  но  неполное, скажем  так.

----------


## Justitiam

Кстати ОС мне сейчас не снится. Так что никто никого не добивал.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Может  от  Том  Круза  возбудитесь.

----------


## Fleshly

> На  что,  на  всё?  На  проблемы. На  своё одиночество.  А  вы  как  предлагаете?  Плакать  молиться,  а  потом  гнить  в  гробу?


 с самого начала темы ты говоришь, что ненавидишь сексты, магию и т.д
потом ты не любишь разговаривать с явным большинством.. из-за глупости и т.д
потом говоришь о смысле всей твоей жизни, типа зачем все это нужно, может лучше в гробу гнить?
только один положительный взгляд на девушку-эмо, которой по жизни достанется по полной.. или побои котят
с девочкой - эмо познакомится можно.. но вдруг она тупая? а вторая вдруг в секте?
с котятами проще.. но лучше не надо  :Smile:

----------


## Lоrename

> Может  от  Том  Круза  возбудитесь.


 Я редко изменяю Джиму Керри. Девушки актрисы могут заинтересовать, а мужчина всегда один, ну Кевин Костнер еще в Водном мире хорош, брутальный такой самец, но мне напоминает Принцессу, там тоже своеобразное отношение к подруге.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Для  меня  собирательный  образ  женского  пола  это  и  есть  эмо.  Ей  желательно,  но  разумеется  необязательно  носить   эту  форму.

Она  должна  быть  умной.  Но  дело  в  том,  что.  Вот я  умный, а  выхода  не нахожу. Хуже  того  -  лучше  бы  я был  тупым.  Только  бы  жить  в  комфортной  струе  без  забот,  и  шизофренических  размышлений.

Лучше  в  гробу? Инстинкт  меня  здесь  удерживает.  Эта  жизнь  которой  я  живу   так  -  инстинкт.  И  я  не  могу  пока  сказать  хорошо  это  или  плохо.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> там тоже своеобразное отношение к подруге.


 Какое  своеобразное?  

Вот  кстати  вопрос  тёрли  с  подругой  в  инете  -  типа,  девушки  моногамны.   Им  секс,  так..  Дело  десятое.  Главное  найти  ОДНОГО  партнёра.  Я  ей  говорю,  что  всё  это  рабская  мораль.  

Что  вы  можете  сказать,  как   37-летняя  женщина? 

Грубо  говоря  -  вам  хочется  или  нет?   Трахаться. Вы  вообще  думаете  об  этом?  Вот   смотрите  на  парней  и  оцениваете  с   кем  бы  больше  хотелось?  Или  вам  главное  любовь и  опека?

То  есть,  главное  то  главное, но  вот  что, если  за  одного  вышли  то  с  другими  не  хочется?

----------


## Fleshly

> Для  меня  собирательный  образ  женского  пола  это  и  есть  эмо.  Ей  желательно,  но  разумеется  необязательно  носить   эту  форму.
> 
> Она  должна  быть  умной.  Но  дело  в  том,  что.  Вот я  умный, а  выхода  не нахожу. Хуже  того  -  лучше  бы  я был  тупым.  Только  бы  жить  в  комфортной  струе  без  забот,  и  шизофренических  размышлений.
> 
> Лучше  в  гробу? Инстинкт  меня  здесь  удерживает.  Эта  жизнь  которой  я  живу   так  -  инстинкт.  И  я  не  могу  пока  сказать  хорошо  это  или  плохо.


 так иди на сходки эмо.. может кого найдешь.

вот именно.. лучше быть глупым.. а ты обрекаешь девушку на знания.. жестоко

всех он удерживает, я бы сказал, что это просто обычно  :Smile:

----------


## Lоrename

И я не могу пока сказать хорошо это или плохо
=================================
Хорошо, потому что сдохнуть никогда не поздно, так что не стоит и торопиться. Мне еще понравилось как Викторыч сказал: "Слабость это когда и из дерьма не вылезешь и себя не прикончишь. Что то одно должно всё же доминировать"

То есть - жить, но не в дерьме - это приемлемо, а выбор как жить всегда за тобой. Например, не работать на нелюбимой работе, не встречаться с девушкой, которая не нравится, но доступна, ну и прочая многа.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Да  причём  тут  сходки  эмо..  Там  умнее  что ли.

Да,  легко  не  встречаться  с  ненужными   тебе  людьми.  Трудно  встретиться с нужными.

----------


## Fleshly

> Да  причём  тут  сходки  эмо..  Там  умнее  что ли.
> 
> Да,  легко  не  встречаться  с  ненужными   тебе  людьми.  Трудно  встретиться с нужными.


 кто знает.. вот скажешь эмо о форуме самоубийц, так думаешь она подумает об высоком интеллекте?

это да, согласен

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> вот именно.. лучше быть глупым.. а ты обрекаешь девушку на знания.. жестоко
> 
> всех он удерживает, я бы сказал, что это просто обычно


 Обрекаю  девушку  на  максимальную  выгоду.  На отталкивание  от  себя  тупости.

При  этом  я  за  разврат и  вообще  свободные  отношения.

Обычно  всё,  а  стоит  ли  иметь  с  этим  дело.

Да,  правильно,  умереть  всегда  успеется.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> кто знает.. вот скажешь эмо о форуме самоубийц, так думаешь она подумает об высоком интеллекте?


 Может  да, может  нет.  Человеку   про  одно  упомянёшь  у  него  уже  штамп  пошёл  развиваться.

А  у  меня  двести  настроений  успело  смениться.

----------


## Lоrename

Какое  своеобразное?  
=================
Ну он ее отдает за деньги (или воду, продукты) другому мужику на секс, она такая в шоке вся, а он - типа давай, нечего тут ))) Ну она вся такая как овца на заклание идет, мужчинка тянет к ней свои похотливые рученки, а кевин Костнер его трах тарабах и убил, корабль ограбил, девчушку назад забрал и поджог. Типа таким образом внимание его отвлек, чтоб тот не опасен стал, а она то на самом деле не знала, думала он ее серьезно на воду меняет.

Вот  кстати  вопрос  тёрли  с  подругой  в  инете  -  типа,  девушки  моногамны.   Им  секс,  так..  Дело  десятое.  Главное  найти  ОДНОГО  партнёра.  Я  ей  говорю,  что  всё  это  рабская  мораль.  

Что  вы  можете  сказать,  как   37-летняя  женщина? 

Грубо  говоря  -  вам  хочется  или  нет?   Трахаться. Вы  вообще  думаете  об  этом?  Вот   смотрите  на  парней  и  оцениваете  с   кем  бы  больше  хотелось?  Или  вам  главное  любовь и  опека?
==================================================  ====
Я до 29 лет вообще секс не любила, так раз в неделю по расписанию в обязаловку, потом второй раз замуж вышла - стало нравится, потом развелась, сменила несколько партнеров и склонна согласиться с вашей девушкой, что в силу опыта я из любого мужика выжму то, что мне надо, но даже молодые красавчики с замечательными природными данными не вызывают желания например, бегать за ними, или платить деньги за секс, борщ даже сготовить по большому счету, если знаю, что нас в целом ничего не связывает. Так пара часов вместе и аривидерчи, бэйби, даже как-то намекаешь порой, что не пора ли вам пора, а то мне в Инете срочно пописать приспичило ))) Так что такого рода опыты просто сейчас не практикую, жду принца  :Smile:  
Хочется одного партнера, нужности, может даже какого-то неудобства по сравнению с одиночеством, но не абы какого, или там богатого например, но некрасивого, а скорее уважаемого тобой, сильного в твоих глазах, не важно какой внешности, матположения, но очень важно, чтоб была ответная любовь и интерес. Вот как то так. но я не обычная 37 летняя женщина, у меня много всяких несуразностей в голове, мое окружение считает меня странной.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Ну он ее отдает за деньги (или воду, продукты) другому мужику на секс, она такая в шоке вся, а он - типа давай, нечего тут ))) Ну она вся такая как овца на заклание идет, мужчинка тянет к ней свои похотливые рученки, а кевин Костнер его трах тарабах и убил, корабль ограбил, девчушку назад забрал и поджог. Типа таким образом внимание его отвлек, чтоб тот не опасен стал, а она то на самом деле не знала, думала он ее серьезно на воду меняет.


 
Напомнило  сюжет   "Рабыни  Гора".

Когда  хорошенькую  рабыню  послали  в вражеский  лагерь  как  отвлекающий  манёвр.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Что  значит  не  любила  секс,  я  не  пойму.  Мне  просто  хочется  понять  это   как  исследователю.  Оргазм  вы  не  любили?  Блин,  это  очень  важный  вопрос.

У  меня  в   глазах  всегда  пелена  желания.  Может  быть, я что-то  упускаю я  словно  наркоман.

Мне  нужно  в  день  по  пять-шесть  оргазмов,  по  сути, если  меня не  отвлекают  я  просто  ловлю  их  с перерывом  в   30-60  минут.

И  что  же,  женский  пол  значит  действительно  такой  "спокойный"  или  притворяется. 

Одни  говорят  что  притворяются,  другие   что  секс  женщине  нужен  два-три  раза  в  неделю.  И  обе  стороны  с  противными  высокомерными  лицами  говорят  что  они  правы, словно  учёные.
Верю  первым.  Скорее  всего  они  так  же  не прочь   потрахаться.  А  готовить  борщ  никто не  хочет.  

Да  и  подчиняться  вам скорее  всего  не хочется,  это  бред. Хуже  всего, порой  и  сами  верят  и  делают  что-то  потому  что  это  "правильный  путь"  вместо  того  чтобы  прислушаться  к  ощущениям.  Рабы.

Вот  это  я  пытаюсь   пробудить.  Никто  не  должен  никого  обеспечивать  и   готовить  борщи.  Автоматически  не  должен.  А  уж  свободно  можно  выстроить  сюжет  жизни  как  угодно  и  так  в том  числе.
Просто  должен  быть  полёт   фантазии.  Познать  как  можно  больше,  а не  готовить  борщи.  Вспомнил  детство, блин, слегка.  А  то  уже  самого  закатывает   в  бетон  этой  бытовухи.  Но  я  реагирую  на это  полной  апатией  и  желанием  сдохнуть.


Мне грезится корабль в тиши залива,
Я вспоминаю солнце... и вотще
Стремлюсь забыть, что тайна некрасива.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Я   ночная  бабочка.  Только  к  ночи  пробуждаюсь.  А днём  спать  охота даже  если  выспался.  

Так  что   раздражение  во  мне  это   накапливает  вдвойне.  Всё  не  по-моему.

----------


## Викторыч

> Я до 29 лет вообще секс не любила, так раз в неделю по расписанию в обязаловку


 У женщин так и происходит. Где то чуть ли не к сорока годам полноценный секс проявляется.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Да,  блин.  Кто-то  трахается  с  12-цати  лет  за  милую  душу а  у  кого-то  к  сорока.

----------


## Викторыч

> Да,  блин.  Кто-то  трахается  с  12-цати  лет  за  милую  душу а  у  кого-то  к  сорока.


 Ну бывает и курят не взатяжку, а сигареты вроде есть всегда.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Я  не  верю что  женскому  роду  в  юности  не  в  кайф   трахаться.
Абсурд.  Антиприродный.

----------


## Lоrename

Женщины и мужчины на самом деле разные в этом плане. Оргазм достигается, но при этом порой хочется сказать и ради ЭТОГО столько ненужных телодвижений, но если рядом любимы мужчина, то все по-другому, здесь оргазм как раз и не очень обязателен, впереди вся жизнь, приятно от того, что чувствуюшь сильную руку, у девушки нет таких рук, приятно, что он такой большой и надежный, что любит тебя и ты можешь просто расслабиться будто вокруг нет внешнего мира, он не может, а ты можешь, и подчиняться такому мужчине хочется, иногда даже показательно приятно, так что ты зря не веришь, просто люди разного пола разные и это надо принять, как факт.

----------


## Lоrename

> секс  женщине  нужен  два-три  раза  в  неделю.


 Ну вот я уже 4 года в разводе и 1,5 года не имею отношений и не стремлюсь в силу своих личных причин. Секса хочется именно ради секса, где то 1 раз в 1 -3 месяца, а так абсолютно спокойно обхожусь без него. При том, что темперамент у меня бурный и в постели далеко не бревно.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Чёрт  возьми..  Бред  какой-то. Что  ж, я  по  большому  счёту,  готов  поверить.  У  нас  же,  типа,  содержимое  рвётся  наружу, а  у  вас-то  рваться  нечему.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А  почему  тогда  секс  всё-таки  пробуждается  к  30-40   годам?

----------


## Lоrename

> У женщин так и происходит. Где то чуть ли не к сорока годам полноценный секс проявляется.


 Мне кажется от партнера зависит, женщину должен кто-то развратить ))) Сама она не развращается полноценно и только тогда она уже почувствует вкус к сексу, а уж во сколько это будет лет не важно. Но вот у девочек все же не принято трахаться направо и налево со всем, кто шевелится, это социальное табу, то есть пока она не выйдет замуж - секс в ее жизни редкость, обычно в некомфортных условиях и с ненадежным партнером, то есть с таким, который то ли любит, то ли говорит, что любит, то ли лапшу на уши вешает, вообщем пока не женился или не живете вместе, доверия на мой взгляд нет, поэтому и расслабиться невозможно, потом еще проблема предохранения, как расслабиться с ненадежным партнером, если презерватив может лопнуть, а потом что АБОРТ? - это же убийство и вред здоровью колоссальный, то есть ребенка надо рожать: принять осознанное решение стать матерью-одиночкой, если он не захочет разделить ответственность. 
Не знаю, Принцесса, смогла ли я донести до тебя женский взгляд на эти вещи, но искренне старалась.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А  что  доносить?  Я  и  так  знал  о  социальном  рабстве.  Рабы  табу.

Плюс   страх  родить  ребёнка,  на  фиг  он  нужен, я  понимаю  естественно.

Недоверие,  ага,  ну  это  уже  цинизм,  типа,  не  будет  меня   любить (то  есть  кланяться  и  содержать) то  не  нужен.

Воот  развратить  должен.  Всё  ясно.

Я  так и  знал.  Как  я  думал  всё  так  и есть.

----------


## Lоrename

> А  почему  тогда  секс  всё-таки  пробуждается  к  30-40   годам?


 Это скорее всего жизненное наблюдение, что свободные женщины 30 - 40 лет обычно доступны для секса и даже для разврата, групповухи, в то время как свободные женщины 25 лет чаще недоступны, ждут любовь.
Потому как, я уже писала интерес к сексу пробуждается с опытом и наличием постоянного сексуального партнера, которому можешь доверять, не сильно зависимо от возраста, ну от 20 лет где-то например при регулярной практике и доверии, то есть нет страха забеременнеть и партнеру доверяешь, что не бросит, а любит.

Так вот, все просто по-моему, чаще всего в 25 лет есть надежда выйти замуж и родить детей, а женщины к этому предрасположены природой, вот и идет поиск и отсев не сексуального партнера, а отца ребенка. После 30 - или разведенки с детьми или просто детей не хотят, могут искать секс ради секса, ведь не все духовно развиваются, книги читают, спортом занимаются и прочее, кто-то кайфует от чувственных мероприятий: пожрать в ресторане, потрахаться и прочее. Вот и все объяснение, на мой взгляд. Но кто то может и оспорить.

----------


## Викторыч

> Чёрт  возьми..  Бред  какой-то. Что  ж, я  по  большому  счёту,  готов  поверить.  У  нас  же,  типа,  содержимое  рвётся  наружу, а  у  вас-то  рваться  нечему.


 То что секс полноценным становится у женщин к 40 годам далеко не значит что молодые девочки его вовсе игнорируют и не любят. Занимаются им конечно, только кайф не такой получают как в том возрасте. А то уж совсем не правильное мировоззрение у Хрусталя сформируется.

----------


## Lоrename

> А то уж совсем не правильное мировоззрение у Хрусталя сформируется.


 Конечно любят, но снимать мальчика на одну ночь, чтоб получить оргазм девушка не будет, а тетенька 40 лет вполне. Как-то так.

----------


## Викторыч

> Конечно любят, но снимать мальчика на одну ночь, чтоб получить оргазм девушка не будет, а тетенька 40 лет вполне. Как-то так.


 Смотря какая деффачка. И далеко не все сорокалетние тётеньки на мальчиков набросятся. Может молодая девочка и не особо так сказать оргазмирует, но на ночь не против придти.

----------


## Lоrename

> Смотря какая деффачка. И далеко не все сорокалетние тётеньки на мальчиков набросятся.


 Про это я тоже писала, и мужчины и женщины разные, кто-то живет по большому счету, чтоб жрать, срать, трахаться, смотреть картинки по телевизору, кто-то кайфует от литературы, увлечений, спорта. Кому то тупо влом париться, кто-то недостаточно красив в 40, чтоб кого-то запросто снять, щелкнув пальчиком. вообщем, причин и следствий миллион, как всегда.

----------


## Lоrename

Может молодая девочка и не особо так сказать оргазмирует, но на ночь не против придти.
==================================================  ==========
Часто такие думают, что после секса у нее с партнером вспыхнет неземная любовь как в кино и они поженятся )))))

----------


## Викторыч

> Часто такие думают, что после секса у нее с партнером вспыхнет неземная любовь как в кино и они поженятся )))))


 Отнюдь, ибо цель оная как то не ставилась изначально.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Продолжайте-продолжайте.

Я  внимательно  слушаю.

----------


## Lоrename

> Отнюдь, ибо цель оная как то не ставилась изначально.


 Не знаю, я же не могу за всех писать, у меня есть подруга, которая ищет секс ради секса, но она замужем уже давно и ей просто скучно, бытовуха заела, хочется приключений, внимания. Приключений, понимаете, а не тупо оргазм получить. Есть подруга толстенькая, под 50, ей интересно мужиков на выпивку раскручивать и на секс, она так самоутверждается и расслабляется, может ей и нужен оргазм ради оргазма, но наврядли, она обычно рассказывает, что получает секс в изрядно набравшемся состоянии, то есть был ли оргазм вообще под вопросом. Девушек, которые трахаются ради оргазма и все я вообще не знаю, но у меня и не слишком много знакомых девушек, с которыми я это обсуждаю.

----------


## Викторыч

> Про это я тоже писала, и мужчины и женщины разные, кто-то живет по большому счету, чтоб жрать, срать, трахаться, смотреть картинки по телевизору, кто-то кайфует от литературы, увлечений, спорта.


 Ну, в идеале конечно же когда всё вышеперечисленное присутствует единовременно.



> которая ищет секс ради секса, но она замужем уже давно и ей просто скучно, бытовуха заела, хочется приключений, внимания.


 А есть и их число стремительно увеличивается когда одна семейная пара ищет другую пару для обмена партнёрами.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> бытовуха заела, хочется приключений, внимания. Приключений, понимаете, а не тупо оргазм получить.


 Блин, а   мы  как  будто  не  хотим приключений.

Ну  фиг  знает,  может  у  меня одного  мозг  такой  утончённый,  хочет  чтобы  всё  было  сложно  как  в  сказке.
Короче,  всё  понятно.  Мы  ничем не  отличаемся.   


Будем  ломать   стереотипы  огнём  и  мечом.

----------


## Lоrename

> Ну, в идеале конечно же когда всё вышеперечисленное присутствует единовременно.


 Лично я практикую сыроедение и голодание, то есть жрать, наслаждаться вкусом еды, гурманство - считаю чем то вроде дурной привычки, типа алкоголизма, но очень многие считают гурманство - неким изысканным занятиям, доступным далеко не каждому быдлу, а скорее эстету. Телевизор не смотрю с детства и считаю зобмоящиком для промывания мозгов, по большому счету я и в фильмах не сильна, но это скорее физиологическая особенность, просто плохо воспринимаю информацию визуально. Хотела бы иметь некоторую эрудицию в мире кино, но пока не могу ей похвастаться.

----------


## Викторыч

> Будем  ломать   стереотипы  огнём  и  мечом.


 Да не надо ничего ломать. Захочет вот тебя барышня и все стереотипы в один момент смоются.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Про это я тоже писала, и мужчины и женщины разные, кто-то живет по большому счету, чтоб жрать, срать, трахаться, смотреть картинки по телевизору, кто-то кайфует от литературы, увлечений, спорта.


 Да, вы знаете,  я конечно  не  беру  в расчёт  самое  уж   низкопробное  быдло,  но между  обычными  людьми  по  большому  счёту  нет  разницы,  то  есть  не  красит  человека  увлечение  спортом   или  лит-рой   или  сложением  спичечных  коробков.

Может  я  в депрессии,  может  не  нашёл  себя,  но  вряд  ли.  

Никогда ничем  не  увлекался.  Читал  много  да, но  быстро  понял  что  вокруг  пустые  слова.

И  понтоваться  ссылаясь  на  "классику"  не  считаю  нужным  и  красивым.

Всё  это  бред.  Кругом  обман.

Как  говорит   отец  "весь мир  бардак  все  бабы  ляди".

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

О,  сыроедение?  И  каких  успехов  добились?  Я  пытался  солцеедом  стать,  не  ел  ничего  почти  неделю, прикиньте.  Правда  и  деньги  как  раз  закончились  ждал  пока  мать  новые  пришлёт.

В  общем,  закончилось  провалом.  Хотел  хотя бы  веганом,  так  соевая  колбаса  стоит  дорого.

Решил  пока  отложить.

А  сейчас  во  мне  вообще  пока  проснулась  какая-то  глумливая философия, мол,  страдают  животные  или  порчу  я  свой  организм,  ну и фиг  с ним,  всё  равно  подохну.

А  ломать   надо-надо.  Это будет  тотальная  перекройка  мира.  Полное  уничтожение  прежней  морали.  Отжила  она  себя  давным-давно,  просто  наконец-то  появилась  возможность  нанести  по  ней  удар.

----------


## Fleshly

> Да, вы знаете,  я конечно  не  беру  в расчёт  самое  уж   низкопробное  быдло,  но между  обычными  людьми  по  большому  счёту  нет  разницы,  то  есть  не  красит  человека  увлечение  спортом   или  лит-рой   или  сложением  спичечных  коробков.


 в точку. животное есть животное  :Smile:

----------


## Fleshly

> А  ломать   надо-надо.  Это будет  тотальная  перекройка  мира.  Полное  уничтожение  прежней  морали.  Отжила  она  себя  давным-давно,  просто  наконец-то  появилась  возможность  нанести  по  ней  удар.


 вместо старого знамени(мораль) надо новое предложить.. и каким ты это новое знамя видишь?

----------


## Lоrename

> И  понтоваться  ссылаясь  на  "классику"  не  считаю  нужным  и  красивым.


 Мне в этом месте вспомнилось определение ТП на Лурке, там как раз идет акцент на чтение Коэльо и Бегбедера )))

А мне вот не кажется, что все люди по большому счету одинаковы и нельзя отделить быдло от интеллектуалов, но опять же в 20 лет это вполне может быть итак, а в мои 37, есть спившиеся алкаши, потерявшие здоровье и интерес к жизни, есть домашние клуши, закатывающие огурцы и лепящие домашние пельмени и все + сериал по телеку, есть придурковатые женщины, которые в 40 лет ходят с нелеченными зубами и выглядят на 60, есть мужики и бабы, которым на все пофиг, то есть не плохие, но в замкнутом кругу: дом-работа-семья.

----------


## Fleshly

> А мне вот не кажется, что все люди по большому счету одинаковы и нельзя отделить быдло от интеллектуалов


 согласен) но молодые тоже в замкнутом кругу..

----------


## Lоrename

> О,  сыроедение?  И  каких  успехов  добились?  Я  пытался  солцеедом  стать,  не  ел  ничего  почти  неделю, прикиньте.  Правда  и  деньги  как  раз  закончились  ждал  пока  мать  новые  пришлёт.
> 
> В  общем,  закончилось  провалом.  Хотел  хотя бы  веганом,  так  соевая  колбаса  стоит  дорого.
> 
> Решил  пока  отложить.
> 
> А  сейчас  во  мне  вообще  пока  проснулась  какая-то  глумливая философия, мол,  страдают  животные  или  порчу  я  свой  организм,  ну и фиг  с ним,  всё  равно  подохну.
> 
> А  ломать   надо-надо.  Это будет  тотальная  перекройка  мира.  Полное  уничтожение  прежней  морали.  Отжила  она  себя  давным-давно,  просто  наконец-то  появилась  возможность  нанести  по  ней  удар.


 Жаль, что не могу процитировать что то из ранее написанного мною по этому поводу, на жестком внешнем все, а он на работе, Писать коротко не хочется, чтоб не испортить впечатление, а длинно влом. Вообщем это круто. Я 5 месяцев чисто моносыроедила без единого срыва и пила только воду, состояние супер, очень нравилось, потом съела печенку и заболела, сдала анализ мочи и 1 месяц просидела на больничке, в моче 120 лейкоцитов, сдавала раз в 2 дня, целый месяц это продолжалось, медики консилиум собирали, а я ржала, естественно про сыроедение не говорила, таблетки не пила, отдыхала месяц на больничке просто )))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> вместо старого знамени(мораль) надо новое предложить.. и каким ты это новое знамя видишь?


 Адекватность.  Максимальная  выгода  для  людей.  Честность.  Мм.. Отброс   этой   животной  жестокости.

Нет  баб,  мужиков,  верований,  национальностей.  Просто  люди.   Понимаете.

Надо  унюхать  эту  мысль.

О,  как  раз  удобный  случай  для  стиха,  дождался  наконец-то:



Художник-варвар кистью сонной
Картину гения чернит
И свой рисунок беззаконный
Над ней бессмысленно чертит.

Но краски чуждые, с летами,
Спадают ветхой чешуей;
Созданье гения пред нами
Выходит с прежней красотой.

Так исчезают заблужденья
С измученной души моей,
И возникают в ней виденья
Первоначальных, чистых дней.



Я  сказал,  что  не  беру  в  расчёт   самый  низкокачественный  быдляк.
А  быдляк  для  меня  это  бездушный   человек  "на  автомате"  в  замкнутом  кругу.

----------


## Lоrename

> Я  сказал,  что  не  беру  в  расчёт   самый  низкокачественный  быдляк.
> А  быдляк  для  меня  это  бездушный   человек  "на  автомате"  в  замкнутом  кругу.


  В моем возрасте таких уже большинство, а вот таких как я очень мало, у меня нет ни одного друга старше 29 лет. Знакомые от 24 до 29.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Да-да,  верно  что  по  сути  все  в  замкнутом  кругу.  Вот  это я  и  говорил.  Выражал  своё  разочарование.  Ботаник, отнюдь не  счастливее  гопника.  Это  глубокая  истина  которую   понимаешь  со  временем.

Встретил  я  как-то  раз  дервиша  одного
Он  спасал  целый  мир, но  не знал  -  от  чего?
Мне  подумалось:  он  бесполезнее  тени..
Та  хоть  дарит  прохладу, а  он  ничего.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> В моем возрасте таких уже большинство, а вот таких как я очень мало, у меня нет ни одного друга старше 29 лет.


 Ну  правильно,  правильно.  Со  временем  разочаровались  и  спустились с небес  на  землю.  Устали.

Я  же  и  говорю,  что  в  молодости,  наоборот,  вся   эта  энергия  "духовная"  живёт.  А  не  к  старости.  

Понятно  что  у кого  как,  но  в  целом.

----------


## Fleshly

> Адекватность.  Максимальная  выгода  для  людей.  Честность.  Мм.. Отброс   этой   животной  жестокости.
> А  быдляк  для  меня  это  бездушный   человек  "на  автомате"  в  замкнутом  кругу.


 Хе-хе, а для это религия и нужна. Если наша животность позволяет убивать и т.д, то страх перед Богом может остановить многих во многом.. 
я - быдляк, черт

----------


## Lоrename

> Ну  правильно,  правильно.  Со  временем  разочаровались  и  спустились с небес  на  землю.  Устали.
> 
> Я  же  и  говорю,  что  в  молодости,  наоборот,  вся   эта  энергия  "духовная"  живёт.  А  не  к  старости.  
> 
> Понятно  что  у кого  как,  но  в  целом.


 Я просто жуткий трус, наверное, испугалась жить в молодости сама, быстро вышла замуж за человека постарше, но с другой стороны, разочарования как такового не было вообще, я же не настоящая суицидница. Я всегда с удовольствием жила и в момент разочарования моментально меняла жизнь, развелась 2 раза, решила сама, просто пришла и сказала, что все разошлись пути дорожки, получила 2 вышки, потому что в первой не нашла себя, вторую вышку получала уже просто для галочки, то есть специалистом стала сама с ноля и уже давно работала по специальности, когда захотела получить образование по профилю. Родила 2 детей, материнство - очень не скучный период лет до 3. даже по большому счету, то что я сейчас с собой сделала - это прикольно. застоялась я как то в болоте в последнее время ))) Сейчас в центре внимания многих профи и друзей, родителей правда шокировать не стала  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А  я  с  детства  не  хотел  убивать.

Это  потом  религия  всадила  в  меня  страх  и  рассекла  мир  на  тех  кто  достоин  и  тех  кого  нужно  убить.


Нет,  будет  достаточно  угрозы  изоляции  от  общества.
Без  сказочек  обойдёмся. Которые  действуют  только  на  умалишённых.

----------


## Fleshly

> А  я  с  детства  не  хотел  убивать.
> 
> Это  потом  религия  всадила  в  меня  страх  и  рассекла  мир  на  тех  кто  достоин  и  тех  кого  нужно  убить.
> 
> 
> Нет,  будет  достаточно  угрозы  изоляции  от  общества.
> Без  сказочек  обойдёмся. Которые  действуют  только  на  умалишённых.


 я не только про убийство.. про вранье, агрессивность и т.д
не будет достаточно.. в сша в некоторых штатах их вообще убивают, но все равно есть преступления и будут

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ну  а  религия  уже  тысячи  лет.  У  нас  Россия  уж  какая  религиозная  страна.. Самая  духовная!

Как  вас  блевать  ещё  не  тянет  от  слова  религия, а.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Верьте,  верьте! Я  вам  клянусь..  Не  беда,  а  нежданная  радость..  Упадёт  на  мужицкую  Русь.

----------


## Justitiam

120 лейкоцитов не слабое воспаление.

----------


## Fleshly

> Ну  а  религия  уже  тысячи  лет.  У  нас  Россия  уж  какая  религиозная  страна.. Самая  духовная!
> 
> Как  вас  блевать  ещё  не  тянет  от  слова  религия, а.


 меня? мне не нравится религия.. просто я ваше решение проблемы не принимаю. человечество не способно держаться лишь на бумажке о поведении и изгнания из общества. так животные не живут, не понимают они этого

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Березовский  скончался,  прикиньте.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Способны.  Держатся  же.  

Или  вы  думаете,  они  боженьку  боятся?  Ну  дети  до  17,  может и  да.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Я  хочу  сказать  что  религию  нужно  отрезать  как  ненужный  затратный  рудимент.

Причём сделать  это  можно  почти  незримо  для  обывателей.  Например, втихую, забирать  все   пожертвования   у  священнослужителей.

----------


## Fleshly

> Способны.  Держатся  же.  
> 
> Или  вы  думаете,  они  боженьку  боятся?  Ну  дети  до  17,  может и  да.


 способны. и исполнять заповеди тоже. и уголовный кодекс. но многие это не делают, потому что не хотят.

нет.. просто религия помогла многим выжить, а не передраться, например, из-за женщины. опять же многих не поработило. Страха перед богом уже того нет.. атеизм все таки есть. но некоторые его больше смерти боялись и шли под меч.

я о том, что такая доктрина сейчас мало, что изменит

----------


## Fleshly

> Я  хочу  сказать  что  религию  нужно  отрезать  как  ненужный  затратный  рудимент.
> 
> Причём сделать  это  можно  почти  незримо  для  обывателей.  Например, втихую, забирать  все   пожертвования   у  священнослужителей.


 от мерсодесов священников отгородите? ой, не хорошо..  :Smile: 

ну бабла с этих религий немерено.. как же бизнесмены

----------


## Justitiam

Не получилось у него взять то, что хотел.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ничего  не  изменится  если убрать  религию?  Конечно.

Только  деньги  высвободятся.  Которые  мы  используем  куда  угодно  и  это  окажется  полезней  строительства  храмов  и  золочения  скипетров.

----------


## Justitiam

Некоторым будет тяжело без веры.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

У  кого  не  получилось и  что  он  хотел?

----------


## Justitiam

Жить хорошо он хотел и долго. Березовский.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Некоторым будет тяжело без веры.


 

Да  пожалуйста!  Пусть  верят!  Кто  мешает-то?!

Мне  от  таких  фраз  сразу  видятся   бородачи  защищающие  свой  мерзостный  бизнес.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Жить хорошо он хотел и долго. Березовский.


 
Я  так и  думал.  А  сто двадцать   лейкоцитов  и   воспаление  что  это?

----------


## Fleshly

> Ничего  не  изменится  если убрать  религию?  Конечно.
> 
> Только  деньги  высвободятся.  Которые  мы  используем  куда  угодно  и  это  окажется  полезней  строительства  храмов  и  золочения  скипетров.


 согласен.

у меня более жесткий подход, если устанавливать на земле более менее мир и покой для каждого. мы преступников не просто сажаем, убиваем и т.д а применяем самые серьезные пытки, в том числе и психологические.. выставляем это на экран для показухи, что будет если.... количество убийств уменьшится
некоторые не примут такие пытки и т.д, а мы и их пытаем.. всех коррумпированных чиновников, полицейских и т.д под пытки.. полиция нанимать чисто из тех, кто имеет большую совесть.. а это вычислить можно по мозгу психологическими устройствами. тотальный контроль короче)

----------


## Justitiam

Тетрадь смерти что ли?

----------


## Fleshly

> Тетрадь смерти что ли?


 мелко.. Сталин по сравнению с этим будет мелким бунтовщиком

----------


## Justitiam

Я спать... Ночь на дворе.

----------


## Fleshly

> Я спать... Ночь на дворе.


 удачи  :Smile:

----------


## Lоrename

> 120 лейкоцитов не слабое воспаление.


 Так воспаления как такового не было, у меня 1 день было желудочное растройство с рвотой после печенки и все, потом месяц я была здорова, но в моче было 120 лейкоцитов. Воспаления не было, организм выдавал такую реакцию.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Надо  учитывать  реалии. Разве  есть  такие  устройства  вычисляющие   чистую  совесть?

Да  и  что  она  эта  совесть  существует  разве. Нет,  как  и любовь.

Просто-напросто  преступников  на  пашню   вот  и всё.  Тяжёлые ручные работы.

Ну,  то есть,    нужные  работы, а  не  "ради  исправления".

Повесить  рекламу  можно, типа,  "скорее  соверши  преступление   и начинай  трудиться!".

Смертной   казни  не   будет, это  верх глупости.  Если можно  человека  по-всякому  использовать,  а  мы  будем  ещё  патроны  тратить  и  палачам  платить,  ага.

Полная  свобода  геям и  лесбиянкам.  
Регулярные  комиссии  для  проверки  классов  и  отселения  детей  которые  других  обижают.  Сбивать  их  в  отдельные  стаи, в  другие  школы.
Доносительство, обоюдный  шпионаж.   Премии  тем кто  вычислил  саботажника (  во  всех  смыслах).
Зарплаты  депутатов   резко  сокращаются.  Начальники  получают  меньше  черновых  рабочих.  В  чём   бонус?  В  том   что  они,  чёрт  возьми,  сидят  на  опе   ровно  и  прохлаждаются.  Это  стоит  меньшей  зарплаты. 
Хочешь  получать  больше,  соответственно  паши. 
Но   забивания  мозгов культом  труда  не  будет.  Я   не знаю  какую   экономику  применить  понимаете.  Ну  наверно  капитализм  так  и  будет.  Просто  с  сильным  гос.  контролем, да. Она,  любая  политика   хороша,  просто  надо  выполнять  её  обязанности.  Это  элементарно.  В  общем,  нам  нужно  искоренить  насилие  и  алкоголизм  как   национальные  черты.  Для  этого  первым  делом  уничтожаем камеди-клаб  чтобы не  было  шуточек  "сегодня  пятница!"  с  подрисованной  внизу  бутылкой.  
ТНТ    вырезаем  полностью.  Не  смешные  комедии  задолбали.  Вышвыриваем  Кожевникову  из  депутатов,  да  вообще  много  кого.  Все  они  будут  получать  гораздо  меньше  за  свои  фотосессии  и  песни.  Пусть  валят  из  страны,  мне  по  фигу.  Всё  равно  как  от  козла  молока.
А  в  целом  будем  равняться  на   Америку конечно.  Американская   мечта  с  учётом  русского  инстинкта.  Вот  так.

----------


## Lоrename

Смертной казни не будет, это верх глупости. Если можно человека по-всякому использовать, а мы будем ещё патроны тратить и палачам платить, ага.
-----------------------------------------------
В одной утопии (фильм какой-то) из убитых смертников энергомыло варили, и им кормили биороботов. Очень практично.

У тебя утопия скучная, почитай классику там много интереснее есть. Курт Воннегут, например.

----------


## Fleshly

> Надо  учитывать  реалии. Разве  есть  такие  устройства  вычисляющие   чистую  совесть?
> 
> Да  и  что  она  эта  совесть  существует  разве. Нет,  как  и любовь.
> 
> Просто-напросто  преступников  на  пашню   вот  и всё.  Тяжёлые ручные работы.
> 
> Ну,  то есть,    нужные  работы, а  не  "ради  исправления".
> 
> Повесить  рекламу  можно, типа,  "скорее  соверши  преступление   и начинай  трудиться!".


 есть отдел в мозге связанный с совестью и ещё вещество, если его больше, то больше и совесть. так что вычислить вполне реально.

да было при Сталине и ещё ранее.. каторга и т.д они там почти не работают, ибо смысла нет напрягаться.. что делать тогда, платить охране и т.д?)) от этого преступность, если и сократится, то мало.. а в цене наши способы примерно одинаковы.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Что?  Да  не   каторга,  ё-моё..  Обычные  работы  говорю  же.  Не  как наказание.

А  я  не   утопию  строю  и не  развлекаловку.  А  простые  элементарные  действия  для  достижения  здравого  смысла.

То  что  я  здесь  предлагаю    должно  было  быть  уже  давным-давно.

Не  о  затратах  речь, а  о  цивилизованности.   На  здравый  смысл  денег  не  жалко.

----------


## Fleshly

> Что?  Да  не   каторга,  ё-моё..  Обычные  работы  говорю  же.  Не  как наказание.
> 
> А  я  не   утопию  строю  и не  развлекаловку.  А  простые  элементарные  действия  для  достижения  здравого  смысла.


 а ну тогда ок..) хотя зачем работать, если ты пожизненно посажен.. я бы делал лишь вид

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ну  мусора-мусорянские  с  палками  на  что?  Комиссии  каждый  месяц   проверяющие  и  тех  и  других  на  человечность,  на  что?

Комиссии  проверяющие  комиссии  каждые  два  месяца,  на  что?

Я,  проверяющий  всех  и  вся, в  случае неповиновения  увольняющий,  без возможности  восстановиться,  на  что.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Перед  смертью  Березовский   попросил  у Путина  прощения!  Невероятно!

Красивый  жест  перед  смертью. Типа, я   великий  злодей  раскаялся  на  пороге смерти..

----------


## Fleshly

> Ну  мусора-мусорянские  с  палками  на  что?  Комиссии  каждый  месяц   проверяющие  и  тех  и  других  на  человечность,  на  что?
> 
> Комиссии  проверяющие  комиссии  каждые  два  месяца,  на  что?
> 
> Я,  проверяющий  всех  и  вся, в  случае неповиновения  увольняющий,  без возможности  восстановиться,  на  что.


 их бить типа будут?) ну тогда можно и это.. правда нужно куча мусоров и будет больше убытка, чем прибыли

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Зачем  куча?  Столько  же,  сколько  и  щас,  а может  и поменьше.  Ну  думаю,  достаточно  будет  угрозы  битья.  

Да,  избиение  строптивцев,  но  сначала,  разумеется,  спокойный  вежливый тон,  беседы с  психологами, возможность  исправиться.
Блин, я  сам  в  депрессии  и  считаю  вся  работа  ни к  чему,  но это  потому  что  депутаты  загребают  много  денег.  А  так  бы  ещё  ничего.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Или  нет,  лучше  не  давать  им  есть.  Пусть  умирают  от  голода  если  хотят.

----------


## Fleshly

> Зачем  куча?  Столько  же,  сколько  и  щас,  а может  и поменьше.  Ну  думаю,  достаточно  будет  угрозы  битья.  
> 
> Да,  избиение  строптивцев,  но  сначала,  разумеется,  спокойный  вежливый тон,  беседы с  психологами, возможность  исправиться.
> Блин, я  сам  в  депрессии  и  считаю  вся  работа  ни к  чему,  но это  потому  что  депутаты  загребают  много  денег.  А  так  бы  ещё  ничего.


 эти будут работать, а полицаи с дубинками в углу сидеть ?  :Smile:  полицаи скорее забьют на них, ибо скучная работа.. уйдут чаек пить на часов 7, а этих болтать оставит.. больше расхода, чем дохода.. не выгодно

----------


## Fleshly

> Или  нет,  лучше  не  давать  им  есть.  Пусть  умирают  от  голода  если  хотят.


 меняет дело  :Smile:  тогда соглашусь

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Я  уже сказал  что  делать.  Не  давать  жрать.  Гениально    и  просто.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Только  вот  как получить  гос.  в свои   руки.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Террором.  В кратчайший  срок  перебить   представителей  вражеской  партии  и  занять  вакантное  место  имея  корочки  юриста.

Скажем..  Экскурсия  маленькой  девочки по  кремлю. Разумеется    она  пойдёт  с  "родителем"  и   разумеется  с  ней  выйдет  поздороваться  добрый  дядя-правитель.

Но  фокус  в  том  что во  влагалище у   девочки  пистолет.

----------


## Lоrename

> Но  фокус  в  том  что во  влагалище у   девочки  пистолет.


 Ну вот, я даже читать перестала, думала вы тут про политику )))) Но про пистолет во влагалище можно и поучаствовать  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

"О  чём  это  вы  говорите?!   О  чём?  О  военной  тактике.  Первый  шаг  -  рассредоточить  вражеские  силы.."

----------


## Lоrename

У тебя, Принц, больше на Оруэла похоже, 1984 вроде. Та самая знаменитая цитата о мысле-преступлении. Читал?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Нет,  не  читал.  Хотя  фильм  смотрел.
Где  я  говорил  что  буду  карать  за  мысли?  О  чём  вы.


Ничего  общего.  Я  хочу взять  всех  за  горло, но  я  здравомыслящий  и  добрый.  Это  не  одно  и  тоже. 
Я  хочу  извлечь  максимальную  выгоду, а  видится  она   мне  только в  свободном  обществе,  полном  весёлых  жизнерадостных  девок.

----------


## Lоrename

> полном  весёлых  жизнерадостных  девок.


  Ничего нового под Луной: все и всегда кончается веселыми жизнерадостными девками, любящими секс.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Разумеется.  Я  одинок  и  опечален  отсутствием  доступных  женских  тел. 

Это  сквозит  сквозь  всё.  Это  для  меня  единственный  смысл  жизни,  единственное  настоящее,  единственная  отдушина. Понимаете.  Держать  за  руки  девочку-эмо  со   струйкой  крови  изо рта  и синяком  под  глазом.

Все дороги и  все   мои  стремления  ведут   к  ней  и   ей  подобным.   И  это  вполне  обычно.

Ради  чего  мы  трудимся  над обществом?..   Чтобы   вкусно  есть,  много  пить  и  вволю  трахаться.
Таков   мой  идеал.  А  иного  НЕТ.

Кстати  начал  читать  1984. Давно  не  читал  вообще.  Эх..
Как  бабка  умерла   я   окончательно   померк. Хотя   и  до  этого  конечно.   Я  и  не  заметил  как  перестал  читать.  А  ведь  чтение  переносит  в  особый  мир  образов, развивает..  Мышление  что ли,  фантазию.
Кажется  будто  я всё  познал  и   ничего  не  надо,  но  что  же  тогда  дальше,  умирать  что  ли. А  так приятно  вспомнить.  
Невозвратное  время!  Золотые  года.

----------


## Lоrename

> Кстати  начал  читать  1984. Давно  не  читал  вообще.  Эх..


 Я думаю, это хороший выбор действия. 

Посмотри на нас с тобой, Принц, например, на нас с тобой, про других пока промолчу, мы же сутками в Интернете, я люблю писать, когда я пишу, мне кажется, что я думаю, размышляю о ранее неведомом, развиваюсь вглубь, вширь. Читать я как раз люблю не очень (я про форумы, блоги, новости, не про книги), мне кажется, что мною прочитано уже все, что могло быть прочитано вообще, то есть ничего нового под Луной не осталось, все повторяет что то уже пережитое - де-жа-вю, и вообще терзает мысль, что в этом мире нет никого умнее меня (глупая мысль, конечно, но она есть).

А вот так вот: остаться вообще без форумов, без глупой порой трескотни, вмешательства в чужие проблемы, это же сколько времени высвободится? Сколько можно сделать для усовершенствования себя в физическом, духовном плане. Но зачем? Кто то думает что не стоит, потому как все равно умрем и надо жрать, срать и трахаться в свое удовольствие. А я думаю, что люди итак совершенны, может и не все, но большинство, или по крайней мере я )))) Итог в конечном счете один: любые усилия бренны и никчемны.

----------


## Fleshly

> Ради  чего  мы  трудимся  над обществом?..   Чтобы   вкусно  есть,  много  пить  и  вволю  трахаться.
> Таков   мой  идеал.  А  иного  НЕТ.


 сейчас так и есть, разве нет?

----------


## Fleshly

> А я думаю, что люди итак совершенны, может и не все, но большинство, или по крайней мере я )))) Итог в конечном счете один: любые усилия бренны и никчемны.


 и тогда зачем голову заполнять религией, раз усилия бренны и никчемны? зачем совершенствоваться

----------


## Lоrename

> и тогда зачем голову заполнять религией, раз усилия бренны и никчемны? зачем совершенствоваться


 Так делать то нечего, и потом кто тут совершенствуется? По-мне так все сутками у ноута и тупят на форумах, а это далеко как от религии так и от совершенствования. Все в планах ))))

----------


## Fleshly

> Так делать то нечего, и потом кто тут совершенствуется?


 Может кто-то есть  :Smile:  ну если делать нечего, то можно..  :Smile:

----------


## Викторыч

> Так делать то нечего, и потом кто тут совершенствуется? По-мне так все сутками у ноута и тупят на форумах, а это далеко как от религии так и от совершенствования. Все в планах ))))


 Вот почитай Лора про религию. Всё равно сутками здесь тупишь.
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...B-%C1%EE%E3%E0

----------


## Lоrename

> Вот почитай Лора про религию. Всё равно сутками здесь тупишь.
> http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...B-%C1%EE%E3%E0


 Начало не впечатлило, какая разница, кто создал землю и умер ли Березовский  :Smile:  Главное, что в моей квартирке тепло и чисто (вчера генуборку сделала), есть килограмм яблок, 3 апельсина, несколько бананов и непрочитанных книг. А еще есть кому сказать Привет! - тебе, например, Викторыч  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ага,  а  мне значит  не  надо  привет  передать.

Короче.  Это  всё  очередная  псих.  уловка.  НЕТ  НИКАКОГО  ДУХОВНОГО  СОВЕРШЕНСТВОВАНИЯ   ЭТО  БРЕД, ЧТОБЫ  ОТВЛЕЧЬ  НАС  ОТ  ТОГО  ФАКТА   ЧТО  ДЕПУТАТЫ    ПИРУЮТ   НА  ХАЛЯВУ.  А  ВЫ,  МОЛ,  ПРОСТЫЕ  СМЕРТНЫЕ   ВЫ  ЖЕ  ВЫШЕ   НАС,  ВЫ  НА  ЗЕМНОЕ  ВНИМАНИЯ  НЕ  ОБРАЩАЙТЕ  ЛУЧШЕ  МЕДИТИРУЙТЕ. 

ПОНИМАЕТЕ?!!!

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Дайте  вы  как   говорится  бабам   трясти  сиськами.  Нееет  надо  мозги  саморазвитием  засорить.

Пристал  какой-то  сектант  начал   квакать:  сямёрязвиитие,  крииишьня.  А потом:  денежки  пожертвуйте.  Сколько  можете.  По  сусекам  поскребёте  может  быть.
Я  лучше  на  туалетную  бумагу  пожертвую. 

Как  хорошо  быть  бабой.  Приоделась  и  мчишься   сквозь  удовольствия,  ловя  губами   сладкую  росу.

Играй, Адель,
Не знай печали;
Хариты, Лель
Тебя венчали
И колыбель
Твою качали;
Твоя весна
Тиха, ясна;
Для наслажденья
Ты рождена;
Час упоенья
Лови, лови!
Младые лета
Отдай любви,
И в шуме света
Люби, Адель,
Мою свирель.

----------


## Викторыч

> НЕТ  НИКАКОГО  ДУХОВНОГО  СОВЕРШЕНСТВОВАНИЯ   ЭТО  БРЕД


 Духовное это от слова духовка. А сознание надо совершенствовать и расширять в разных сферах. Что бы знать многое, как разбираться в разных вопросах ну и наконец не влететь в какую то ни было ловушку.

----------


## Lоrename

> Ага,  а  мне значит  не  надо  привет  передать.
> 
> Короче.  Это  всё  очередная  псих.  уловка.  НЕТ  НИКАКОГО  ДУХОВНОГО  СОВЕРШЕНСТВОВАНИЯ   ЭТО  БРЕД, ЧТОБЫ  ОТВЛЕЧЬ  НАС  ОТ  ТОГО  ФАКТА   ЧТО  ДЕПУТАТЫ    ПИРУЮТ   НА  ХАЛЯВУ.  А  ВЫ,  МОЛ,  ПРОСТЫЕ  СМЕРТНЫЕ   ВЫ  ЖЕ  ВЫШЕ   НАС,  ВЫ  НА  ЗЕМНОЕ  ВНИМАНИЯ  НЕ  ОБРАЩАЙТЕ  ЛУЧШЕ  МЕДИТИРУЙТЕ. 
> 
> ПОНИМАЕТЕ?!!!


 Ты же в это время мечтал о доступных веселых девках )))) Тебе сейчас ПРИВЕТ!

Понимаем, понимаем, но пировать на халяву меня сегодня не позвали, придется помедитировать все же как и вчера и позавчера. Может завтра позовут? Я тогда откажусь от медитации на время.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Это  называется не  сознание  расширять  а  просто  узнавать  новые  факты.  Вот  и всё.

Медитация   и  прочая   СЛАБОУМНАЯ  ЕРЕСЬ к  этому  НИКАКОГО  отношения  не  имеет.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ну  так   и  не  позовут. 


Я  же  говорю  надо  ствол  во  влагалище  и  в  Кремль  на  экскурсию.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ага,  интеллигенция  от    слова  телега,  как  отец  говорит.  А  мать  называла -  вшивая  интеллигенция.

----------


## Fleshly

> НЕТ  НИКАКОГО  ДУХОВНОГО  СОВЕРШЕНСТВОВАНИЯ


 согласен. нет духовного, все сплошь материальность

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> согласен. нет духовного, все сплошь материальность


 
Фух.  Ну  хорошо.  Тогда  я  спокоен.  Тогда  ребёнок  спокоен.

----------


## Lоrename

> Фух.  Ну  хорошо.  Тогда  я  спокоен.  Тогда  ребёнок  спокоен.


 Пусть лучше девушка-эмо с синяком под глазом родит ребенка, станет слинго-мамой а ля американские хиппи. Как тебе идея?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Можно  и ребёнка  и  путешествовать  по  типу  семьи.

Но  это только  в  моих  шизофренических  мечтах.  В  реальности  же игра  не стоит  свеч.
Слишком  затратно.  

Да  и  время  сейчас  не  романтическое.   Разве  нынче  народ?  Разве  племя?  
Да, я знаю время  делают  люди.  Но  всё-таки.  Ребёнок,  семья, траханье..  Ну  и  что  дальше.

"Но  не  зажжёшь  ты  поцелуем, мои  холодные  уста"

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Я  ставлю  свечку  к  образам, но  я  уже  не  верю.  Я скоро  душу   вам  продам.

----------


## Fleshly

> Я  ставлю  свечку  к  образам, но  я  уже  не  верю.  Я скоро  душу   вам  продам.


 Думаешь приму твою потерю? Жизнь людская - пустошь, хлам, созданный на потеху зверю

----------


## Lоrename

> Я скоро  душу   вам  продам.


 У нас денег нет, разве что совсем за бесценок )))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

После падения ангелы стали демонами, духами злобы поднебесной. Они знают, что в итоге ужасно погибнут, но настолько укоренились в грехе, что уже не могут не творить зла. Став злыми, падшие ангелы стараются увлечь и людей на путь греха и этим погубить людей и их души, чтобы их тоже увлечь за собой в Ад.

Как пафосно-то!

----------


## Fleshly

> Как пафосно-то!


 а вообще твой атеизм - такая же религия  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Да.  Я  и  силой  докажу  что  моя  религия  лучше.

----------


## Fleshly

> Да.  Я  и  силой  докажу  что  моя  религия  лучше.


 чем лучше?  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Меньше   траты.

Если   ты   сам  не   осознаёшь что   религия   это  рудимент, как   я   могу  тебе  это   объяснить? 

Я   даже  не  пытаюсь  доносить  что  религия  это  изначальный  паразит  на  теле  человечества.

О  разделении  такой  точки  зрения  можно не  мечтать.

----------


## Fleshly

> Меньше   траты.


 ой, не скажи.. многие религии останавливают людей есть животных, если все эти индусы, китайцы, монахи и т.д начнут его лопать, то капут экологии

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Не  религии  останавливают.  А  запреты. Обычная  уголовная  ответственность  ничем   не   хуже.

А  религия  по  определению  прививает  таинственность  и  неопределённость.  Нам  этого  не  надо.

Бесконечные  альтернативы,  противопоставления   греха  и  подвига.   Это  создаёт  опаснейший  плацдарм,  для    рабского  восприятия  мира.  Например,  животных есть  нельзя  не  потому  что   это  грех,  а  потому  что  вредно или   нецивилизованно,  т.к.  есть  другие  гораздо  более  приятные   для  питания  продукты.
Если  же  кому-то  действительно  нравится,  скажем,  есть  кошек  -  почему  нет?

На  каком  основании   можно  это  запретить?  Понимаете?)..

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ах  экология.. Позвольте,  если  мы  МОЖЕМ  есть  животных,  значит  всё  нормально.  

А  как  всё  выстроится  потом..  Кто  знает, может  мы   должны  сьесть  всех  животных  чтобы  образовались  новые  виды.

----------


## Fleshly

> На  каком  основании   можно  это  запретить?  Понимаете?)..


 Значит на обман и порабощение идешь? Хорошо, продолжим.  :Smile:  Религия у многих людей снимает стресс, они хотят верить в сказки.. что с этим будешь делать? одним сексом не обойтись

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Что?  Какой  обман?  Какое  порабощение?  Где  беспредел? 

Пускай  верят, повторяю  в  сотый  раз.  Но  без  золотых  куполов  и  священников  с  жирными  мордами.

----------


## Fleshly

> Что?  Какой  обман?  Какое  порабощение?  Где  беспредел? 
> 
> Пускай  верят, повторяю  в  сотый  раз.  Но  без  золотых  куполов  и  священников  с  жирными  мордами.


 Пф, я с этим давно согласился.  :Smile:  зачем тогда было отвечать на вопрос о экологии, если пускай люди верят во что угодно, хоть в отшельники идут?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Что  отвечать? Я  и  говорю,  что  могут  есть  кого  угодно.

Но  вообще  скорее  всего  я  буду  проводить  веганскую  политику. Мне  так  хочется.

----------


## Fleshly

значит, я - твой враг. не хочу веганской политики  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А  чего  ты  хочешь?  Я  смотрю  тебе  не  угодишь.  И  животных   ему  не жри и веганскую  политику не  проводи  и  развивай  в народе  цивилизованность  и  не   ослабляй  религию.

----------


## Fleshly

сам не знаю, чего хочу..  всем не угодишь, дело бесполезное  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Адекватным  людям я  знаю  как  угодить.

Ну  вот я  так  и  понял. Что  пишешь  от  фонаря.

----------


## Fleshly

> Адекватным  людям я  знаю  как  угодить.
> 
> Ну  вот я  так  и  понял. Что  пишешь  от  фонаря.


 Разве на этом форуме есть адекваты?  :Smile: 

не.. просто я знаю, чего не хочу.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ну  и?

----------


## Fleshly

> Ну  и?


 в каждой шутке есть доля правды  :Smile:  не полностью от фонаря пишу

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А  зачем  вот  эта  улыбка? :Smile:   В  каждом  сообщении? :Smile: 

Не  надоедает  каждый  раз  залазить  в  смайлы?

----------


## Fleshly

> А  зачем  вот  эта  улыбка?  В  каждом  сообщении?
> 
> Не  надоедает  каждый  раз  залазить  в  смайлы?


 вопрос предпочтений.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

О! :Smile: Исчезла  улыбка-то. :Smile:  Наверно  это совпадение :Smile:

----------


## Lоrename

> религия   это  рудимент


 Можно конечно и погуглить, но хочу знать что за такое слова рудимент, только своими словами, а то я в научную терминологию заглядывать не люблю.

Привет, Принц, Флэшли, Викторыч  :Smile:

----------


## Lоrename

> Кто  знает, может  мы   должны  сьесть  всех  животных  чтобы  образовались  новые  виды.


 Шикарная мысль, Принц, ты меня заставил аплодировать стоя и бросить в воздух чепчик  :Smile: ))))

----------


## Lоrename

> Но  вообще  скорее  всего  я  буду  проводить  веганскую  политику. Мне  так  хочется.


 Подписывай в адепты. Стану пропагандировать в отдельной теме но со ссылкой на твою платформу!

----------


## Lоrename

> Не  надоедает  каждый  раз  залазить  в  смайлы?


 Можно и не залазить набираешь на клаве ":" и ")" получается  :Smile:  У меня таких есть пара ходовых смайлов, другие я просто не использую.
:-*   :Smile:   :Frown:  :P  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lоrename

Вообще, стоило ненадолго уйти, как все тут перессорились  :Smile: 

А я вам хотела предложить вспомнить Темную башню Стивена Кинга, сама этот цикл не люблю, но в одной из книг, по-моему, Стрелок называется, как раз такая убогая компания: уродливая 40-летняя женщина, одинокий неуклюжий инвалид и еще кто-то напоминающий Флешли, спасают мир.

Кстати, Принц, получилось ли начать 1984? Или не пошло? 

Временное аривидерчи всем и чмоки, вся в делах, ваша Ира :-*

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Можно конечно и погуглить, но хочу знать что за такое слова рудимент, только своими словами, а то я в научную терминологию заглядывать не люблю.


 Ну вот  вы  сказали,  что  женщине   главное  чтобы  ногти  просохли  и  симпатичные  мальчики  рядом  вились.

В таком  случае,  мозг  это  рудимент.  По  вашей логике.

Он  уже  не  нужен)  Понимаете.




> как раз такая убогая компания: уродливая 40-летняя женщина, одинокий неуклюжий инвалид и еще кто-то напоминающий Флешли, спасают мир.


 Я  не  инвалид.




> Кстати, Принц, получилось ли начать 1984? Или не пошло?


 Получилось.  Ну так  буду,  рывками.  Всё  там  уже   понятно  фиг ли. Фильм-то я  смотрел. Говорю,  чтение  уже  не  вставляет  так  как  раньше. Впрочем  как  и  всё.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Вообще, стоило ненадолго уйти, как все тут перессорились


 Ага.  Ну  опять ваша  логика. Женщина  размягчает  самцов.

А  потом они  кружатся,  ради  её  благосклонности,  в  бесконечных поединках. 

Только  я  вне  конкуренции.  Клоуном,  или  натасканным  зверем,  быть  не  желаю.

----------


## Lоrename

> Ага.  Ну  опять ваша  логика. Женщина  размягчает  самцов.
> 
> А  потом они  кружатся,  ради  её  благосклонности,  в  бесконечных поединках. 
> 
> Только  я  вне  конкуренции.  Клоуном,  или  натасканным  зверем,  быть  не  желаю.


 Что то в этой логике несомненно есть  :Smile:  
А как ты оценишь то, что женщины делают это неосознанно, и мужчины тоже. То есть конечно, можно сделать разрыв шаблона, но зачем? Конечная цель то в чем? Что получишь на руки?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Что я   буду  иметь?   Покой.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Кстати.  Посмотрите  ролик.  Я  снова, к  своему  восторгу,  его  отыскал. 


Просто  введите  "китаянка  убивает  котёнка"  и  порыскайте.  

Вот  это  малая   доля  того.. К  тому  же   далеко  не  самая  изощрённая.

А  конец  мне  вообще  отвратителен.  

Не  жалко, не  противно  просто  малоинтересно.

Если  бы  она  заморила  его голодом  или  заставила  медленно  умирать  от  ран.

Вот  это  другое  дело.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Хочешь  сладких  апельсииинов, хочешь  вслух  рассказов  длинныыыых.

Хочешь  солнца  вместо  лампы,  хочешь  за  окошком  альпы,  хооооочешь.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Моменты сладостные мира!
Пока любовью окружён
Ведь родила тебя Богиня
И ей ты предан целиком

А рядом добренькая сила
Она вас с мамой бережёт
На всё готова ради сына
О, папочка, ты мой спаситель
Мой папа, без сомнений, бог.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

В  принципе   можно  и  от  первого  лица,  так  пологичнее  хотя   не  то  чтобы  обязательно.

Моменты сладостные мира!
Пока любовью окружён
Ведь родила мебя Богиня
И ей я  предан целиком

А рядом добренькая сила
Она нас с мамой бережёт
На всё готова ради сына
О, папочка, ты мой спаситель
Мой папа, без сомнений, бог.

----------


## Fleshly

> Вообще, стоило ненадолго уйти, как все тут перессорились


 Правда? Классно. Давно ни с кем не ссорился.

----------


## Fleshly

> Ведь родила тебя Богиня
> Мой папа, без сомнений, бог.


 Язычество - круто. Вот люди, как без компов и книг жили раньше.. Придумали божков и войны между ними.. у нас же есть теперь такие игры.

----------


## Lоrename

> Правда? Классно. Давно ни с кем не ссорился.


 А у меня это в крови. Еще люблю специально обижать людей. У меня интуиция. Могу так как бы не со  зла гадость сказать. Вчера психолог пытала меня и выдала, что у меня для всех маски (разные), даже для друзей, даже для детей. Прикольно. Как же тогда определить, где я настоящая?

----------


## Lоrename

Принц, я не смогу посмотреть твой ролик никогда, может кто другой соблазнится.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Почему?

Считаете  себя выше  такой   жестокости?

----------


## Justitiam

Что-то в троллинг скатились.

----------


## Fleshly

> я его сообщения мало читал, но блин мне кажется что за этим ником во первых сидит не один человек а несколько во вторых пишет это какая то баба с ПТУшным образованием психолога.


 а тут такие бывали?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Я  не  понял,  где  это  сообщение  Кирилллла?  Пропустил  что   ли..







> Что-то в троллинг скатились.


 
Какой   троллинг?  Где  троллинг?  Началось,  блин.  Словечки  все эти.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Кирилл-Кирилл,  хлебнул   чернил.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Это  хорошо,  что  считают  меня  несколькими  людьми  и  примитивной  бабой ( но с  образованием  психолога,  вишь чё)  я  ведь  чего  и  хотел  - показать  свою  "разность"   и  женственность.

----------


## Lоrename

> Почему?
> 
> Считаете  себя выше  такой   жестокости?


 Нет, по большому счету мне даже все-равно, лишь бы я не видела. Мир чей-то  может быть и несправедлив, а в моем нет уродливых вещей, событий и людей. Вещи выкидываю, людей отторгаю, а события не вижу. Можете сколько угодно убеждать меня, что это розовые очки и бла..бла..., но никогда не докажете, что мир измениться, если я посмотрю ролик про котенка или даже если заплачу по этому поводу. Ехать в Китай спасать котят от жестоких китаянок мне пока не по карману и загранпаспорт просрочен.

----------


## Lоrename

> Я  не  понял,  где  это  сообщение  Кирилллла?  Пропустил  что   ли..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Какой   троллинг?  Где  троллинг?  Началось,  блин.  Словечки  все эти.


 Думаю цитата Кирилллла просто не про тебя или ее удалили сегодня. Раньше не было вроде.

А один из видов троллинга, представиться одиноким безногим инвалидом, дождаться когда люди искренне тебя пожалеют и начать ржать, представляясь уже самодостаточным физически скомпенсированным властелином мира. Так что, соглашусь, что поначалу тролль-тема превратилась во флудильню для особо болтливых  :Smile:  Но мне нравится, надеюсь не забанят.

Блин, всегда забываю про бабу, в упор ее не вижу в тебе, но если что баб люблю  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Да  кого  спасать? Я насладиться  призываю.

Сначала  начала, типа,  я  "девушка   мне  главное  детей рожать,  для меня  нет  зла,  это  пусть  самцы  разбираются", что  в вашем  духе, а  потом  вроде  как  признала  что  зло  есть, но  пофиг.

Это  уже  получше.

Какая  тролль-тема? Вы  о  чём,  речь  ведёте?

Я  тоже  сначала подумал  что  не  про  меня.


Но  пишут  что  про меня, вроде.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ну  да,  удалили.  Я  же  говорю, пионеры  наши, на  букву  мэ, всё   никак  не  успокоятся.

----------


## Lоrename

Да  кого  спасать? Я насладиться  призываю.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Странно, я не поняла, видимо это вообще не из моей системы понятий, Котят всегда спасают ))) Я уже рассказывала, что 5 заведенных мной котят почили в бозе, все они были ужасны, ссали в тапки, драли мебель, орали, когда все спят, и спали, когда было бы неплохо их потискать, не жрали, что дают, внушая чувство вины и подозрение к качеству продуктов с моего стола, после любой жрачки у них была рвота или понос.

Одного убил бывший муж, это послужило мне поводом для развода, причин итак до фига было, другой на прогулке запрыгнул в подвал, и пока я думала, как его оттуда выманить, приехали ремонтники чинить трубу с горячей водой, которую прорвало, третий напоролся на колючую проволоку, пришлось усыпить, четвертого задрали собаки в деревне, пятый утонул в деревенском туалете, какого фига поперся туда непонятно.

Объединяет их всех пятерых то, что я их завела, очень любила, они были жутко гадкими и ни один не умер от моей руки  :Smile: 


Сначала  начала, типа,  я  "девушка   мне  главное  детей рожать,  для меня  нет  зла,  это  пусть  самцы  разбираются", что  в вашем  духе, а  потом  вроде  как  признала  что  зло  есть, но  пофиг.

Это  уже  получше.
========================================
Детей у меня двое, куда больше, я не инкубатор. А мир, может и плох, но я не считаю, что мои усилия его исправят, и не претендую на больше денег, чем есть, нашла бы конечно, куда потратить, но не думаю, что пошло бы на пользу, я настоящий фаталист, верю в то, что человек будет иметь то, что ему необходимо, даже если вообще не сдвинется с места, Бог даст )



Но  пишут  что  про меня, вроде.

===================
Про кого же еще. Кстати, вопрос остался без ответа, его тоже удалили  :Smile: 
Ты пухленький или худощавый?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Да,  я  ответил,  но  пионеры  удалили.

Худой  и  высокий.

75  кило  и   193-195   рост.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Про  кого  ещё?

Сами  сказали  что не  про  меня.


Странно  двое  детей и  суицид.

Надеюсь  они уже выросли.

Я  способен  испытывать  жалость   и  тёплые  чувства, в  принципе.

Лично  для меня  дети  были бы стимулом. А может  я  бы  быстрее  застрелился, кто  знает.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Прекрасная  философия.  Про "само  придёт  в  руки,  любите   мир, да  и  приложится  вам".
Любите  самцов,  да  приложится  вам.  
Поэтому   я  и  стремлюсь  к  женскому образу.

----------


## Lоrename

> Да,  я  ответил,  но  пионеры  удалили.
> 
> Худой  и  высокий.
> 
> 75  кило  и   193-195   рост.


 Супер  :Smile:  А я тебя представляю пухленьким невысоким инвалидом без ноги в очках, уж больно жалобно вначале расписал, с моим упрямством, образ может и не измениться  :Frown: 

да и вообще при моем расстройстве личности я избегаю общаться с высокими умными красавчиками, разве что уж последний эгоист и будет об меня ноги вытирать демонстративно, всю жизнь покровительствую изгоям  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Я законченный  изгой, уж  поверь.

Стережёт  голубую  Русь,  старый  клён  на  одной  ноге.

И я   знаю, есть  радость  в  нём.. Тем,  кто  листьев  целует  дождь.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Могу  скинуть  свою фотографию. 

Только   не  здесь.  
Здесь не  умею.

----------


## Lоrename

> Про  кого  ещё?
> 
> Сами  сказали  что не  про  меня.
> 
> 
> Странно  двое  детей и  суицид.
> 
> Надеюсь  они уже выросли.
> 
> ...


 У меня не было суицида, просто захотелось изменить жизнь и внешность, внешность, чтобы посмотреть видят ли люди во мне личность или только картинку, заодно отсеять тех, кто видит только картинку, но лицо скорее всего заживет. Я так иногда "прикалываюсь", но так публично редко )))) А на руке просто клеймо - знак принадлежности любимому мужчине, рабская сущность, это мое. 
Но как оказалось, испытывать любовь я вообще не способна, причем с детства до конца жизни, так что мужчину не люблю, а стремлюсь к унижению и наказанию, потому что в детстве родители дважды убили во мне личность. 
Детей я тоже любить не способна искренне, я это знала, но всегда отрицала,  я люблю эпатаж и прикалываться )))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Я  могу  любить.  Просто  я  убедил   себя,  что  не  могу  любить, потому  что  никому  не  нужен.

Если  еды  нет, лучше  забыть  про  голод.

Коль  нет  цветов  среди  зимы,  так  и грустить  о  них  не  надо.

----------


## Lоrename

> Прекрасная  философия.  Про "само  придёт  в  руки,  любите   мир, да  и  приложится  вам".
> Любите  самцов,  да  приложится  вам.  
> Поэтому   я  и  стремлюсь  к  женскому образу.


 Тоже никогда не хотела быть мужчиной, на вас слишком давят, еще эта дисциплина, армейские порядки на гражданке. У женщин больше возможностей мило откосить, не упав ни в чьих глазах ))

----------


## Lоrename

> Могу  скинуть  свою фотографию. 
> 
> Только   не  здесь.  
> Здесь не  умею.


 Нет, я еще боюсь, у меня всего лишь 3-ий день новой жизни с осознанием реальности, я просто не готова, боюсь опять "поплыть". Мужчины - мой конек, результат изнасилования мозга в детстве родным отцом )

----------


## Lоrename

> Я  могу  любить.  Просто  я  убедил   себя,  что  не  могу  любить, потому  что  никому  не  нужен.
> 
> Если  еды  нет, лучше  забыть  про  голод.
> 
> Коль  нет  цветов  среди  зимы,  так  и грустить  о  них  не  надо.


 Я тоже всегда считалась троллем на форуме, часто говорили, что мой мозг = калькулятор, часто писала правду, но думала, что описываю просто модель, альтернативную реальность. Прикольно, оказалось, что я могла быть собой, притворяясь, что играю.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Тоже никогда не хотела быть мужчиной, на вас слишком давят, еще эта дисциплина, армейские порядки на гражданке. У женщин больше возможностей мило откосить, не упав ни в чьих глазах ))


 Вот-вот-вот. 

Ну  я одиночка, мне-то  по  фигу.  Откосил с  очень  милым  лицом.  Было плевать  на  чьё-то  мнение.
В  этом  случае,  даже  отец, сразу  признал   что  мне  " в  армию   нельзя".




> Нет, я еще боюсь, у меня всего лишь 3-ий день новой жизни с осознанием реальности, я просто не готова, боюсь опять "поплыть". Мужчины - мой конек, результат изнасилования мозга в детстве родным отцом )


 В  каком  смысле  поплыть?  

Влюбиться  что ль?  Я  недостаточно  красивый.  
Для  отвращения  недостаточно  уродливый.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Прикольно, оказалось, что я могла быть собой, притворяясь, что играю.


 Вот.  В  точечку.  Я  описываю  себя  настоящего, осознавая  что  никто  не поверит  и  наслаждаюсь этим  эффектом.

----------


## Lоrename

> влюбиться?


 Издеваешься? Я не способна на эмоции, но стремлюсь к унижению перед мужчинами, и это не лечится, надо научиться это осознавать, пресекать, можно найти малоэмоционального мужчину, который не будет вытирать об меня ноги, потому что хорошо воспитан. Ну это вообще не главное, у меня пока и без этого достаточно интереса к жизни, а вот вкус ее увы мне недоступен.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Вот.  В  точечку.  Я  описываю  себя  настоящего, осознавая  что  никто  не поверит  и  наслаждаюсь этим  эффектом.


 вот ответь мне пожалуйста на такой вопрос. зачем ты тут? с какой целью? просто ты тут тему создал с предложениями себя потискать, при том предложение было в стиле распродажи, только сейчас, только для вас. а потом ещё и почва оказывается тут благодатная на педарастию. Мне кажется просто ты фейк и цель у тебя одна, ты хочешь доказать типо суицидники это конченные извращенцы. поему ты меняешь свой род когда тут пишеш с женского на мужской? забываешься чтоли?

----------


## Lоrename

> Вот.  В  точечку.  Я  описываю  себя  настоящего, осознавая  что  никто  не поверит  и  наслаждаюсь этим  эффектом.


 Да, так же было, но мне казалось, что это модель идеального человека, которой я хотела бы быть в жизни, а я сама не такая - мягкая, влюбчивая, а я как раз та, жесткая, логичная и рациональная, потому что мягкость и влюбчивость умерли впервые в 13, а потом в 16. Меня кстати, диагноз очень порадовал, видимо давно надоело жить в маске, лицо "зачесалось" ))))) Пришлось прибегнуть к кислоте.

----------


## Lоrename

суицидники это конченные извращенцы
=========================
Может, предвзятость, я этого не заметила, даже грубости не вижу и интереса к другим темам, тролль обязательно писал бы в МОЯ ПРОБЛЕМА. Скорее меня легче в этом заподозрить, я там пасусь порой.

И на бабу не похож, у меня подруга с мужского ника писала, за километр фальшивка чувствовалась.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Я  малоэмоциональный  и   хочу  найти  такую  которая  не  хочет  чтобы  об  неё  вытирали  ноги  и  не  хочет  закидывать ноги  на  плечи.  
Я  скорее  предпочёл бы  чтобы  вытирали  ноги  о  меня.

Тогда  в каком  смысле  "поплыть"?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> вот ответь мне пожалуйста на такой вопрос. зачем ты тут? с какой целью? просто ты тут тему создал с предложениями себя потискать, при том предложение было в стиле распродажи, только сейчас, только для вас. а потом ещё и почва оказывается тут благодатная на педарастию. Мне кажется просто ты фейк и цель у тебя одна, ты хочешь доказать типо суицидники это конченные извращенцы. поему ты меняешь свой род когда тут пишеш с женского на мужской? забываешься чтоли?


 Я  одинокий  парень. Мне тоскливо, в  реальности  я  ни  с кем  общаюсь  уже  давно.  
А   когда  это я  менял  свой  род? Всегда  в мужском  пишу.

----------


## Lоrename

> Я  малоэмоциональный  и   хочу  найти  такую  которая  не  хочет  чтобы  об  неё  вытирали  ноги  и  не  хочет  закидывать ноги  на  плечи.  
> Я  скорее  предпочёл бы  чтобы  вытирали  ноги  о  меня.
> 
> Тогда  в каком  смысле  "поплыть"?


 "Поплыть" - это забыть, что я сломанная личность и опять начать унижаться, это в подсознании на уровне личности будет со мной всю жизнь, я из любого мужчины даже нормального сделаю садиста, это у меня подсознательная потребность, мне придется всю жизнь сознательно контролировать подсознание или чувствовать вину, что я поступаю нелогично. Хотя вины уже не будет наверное.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Потискать?   С  предложением  отсосать  и  трахнуться  за деньги. 

И  от  этого  предложения  я  не  отказываюсь.

Мне  лень  работать  и  я  готов  зарабатывать так.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> "Поплыть" - это забыть, что я сломанная личность и опять начать унижаться, это в подсознании на уровне личности будет со мной всю жизнь, я из любого мужчины даже нормального сделаю садиста, это у меня подсознательная потребность, мне придется всю жизнь сознательно контролировать подсознание или чувствовать вину, что я поступаю нелогично. Хотя вины уже не будет наверное.


 А, ясно.  Ну  я  понимаю.

У  самого  тоже  такое. Я   вообще  боюсь и  лень  и  как-то  отвык  разговаривать.  Одичал.

----------


## Кирилллл

> суицидники это конченные извращенцы
> =========================
> Может, предвзятость, я этого не заметила, даже грубости не вижу и интереса к другим темам, тролль обязательно писал бы в МОЯ ПРОБЛЕМА. Скорее меня легче в этом заподозрить, я там пасусь порой.
> 
> И на бабу не похож, у меня подруга с мужского ника писала, за километр фальшивка чувствовалась.


 да не похож так не похож, мне пофиг уже.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Я  одинокий  парень. Мне тоскливо, в  реальности  я  ни  с кем  общаюсь  уже  давно.  
> А   когда  это я  менял  свой  род? Всегда  в мужском  пишу.


 ну раз не менял то я наверное ошибся.

----------


## Lоrename

и лень и как-то отвык разговаривать
=========================
а я и по жизни болтушка, веселая, резковатая, нелогичная фантазерка, люблю строить модель мира, что мне и в тебе импонировало, обожаю абсурд и провокации )))) Только с мужиками - беда, да и плевать, разберемся  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Скорей  бы  подохнуть.

----------


## Lоrename

> Скорей  бы  подохнуть.


 Деньги кончились? Шучу ))))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Как ни  странно, да.

А  работать  неохота.

Да  что  там,  ответить  перед  аудиторией  уже  боюсь.

----------


## Lоrename

> Как ни  странно, да.
> 
> А  работать  неохота.
> 
> Да  что  там,  ответить  перед  аудиторией  уже  боюсь.


 Аудиторию разные манипуляторы предлагают представлять без штанов или в смешном виде )) А мне помогала увлеченность предметом, я любила вникнуть поглубже и рассказать своими словами, иногда поллекцции дисскутировала с преподом, многие правда за это не любили и пытались валить, но с моей суперпамятью - это никак. правда, она у меня только до экзамена, потом чердак освобождаю, остается только общая эрудиция и название учебника.

----------


## Lоrename

Ну вот вы сказали, что женщине главное чтобы ногти просохли и симпатичные мальчики рядом вились.

В таком случае, мозг это рудимент. По вашей логике.

Он уже не нужен) Понимаете.
==================================
Дошло, отсохло, хвост у человека.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Пришло  время  умирать.

----------


## Lоrename

> Пришло  время  умирать.


 Спать надо было, умирать лучше завтра  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А если  просто садизм. Вы  такого  не  допускаете.  Господа  патлатые  философы.

----------


## mat

Кстате да, игрушки это уход просто в другой мир. Знаю по себе наиграл очень немалое количество часов в онлайн игрушки.  Формально, как будто живешь другой жизнью если играть достаточно много. К сожалению красоты в этом мире не вижу.

----------


## Lоrename

> Кстате да, игрушки это уход просто в другой мир. Знаю по себе наиграл очень немалое количество часов в онлайн игрушки.  Формально, как будто живешь другой жизнью если играть достаточно много. К сожалению красоты в этом мире не вижу.


 Или уход от мыслей, которых боишься.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Мне  быстро  надоели  игры и  алкоголь.  То  есть  я  изредка  к  ним  возвращаюсь.  Особенно  знаете,  старым совсем играм  ещё  на  приставках.  Кайф  доставляют  воспоминания, а  не  сама  игра.  Какие-то  детские  книжки,  то  же  самое.  Но я  чувствую  что  это  опасный  путь. Реальная  жизнь  всё  больше  трещит  по  швам  пока я  в этой матрице.  Я  не  осуждаю  это  как грех и  слабость  я  не  связан  моралью,  как  вы  знаете.  Просто  это  действительно  не круто,  это ошибка,  находиться  в  неполноценном  убогом  мире,наплевав  на  реальность. Опять  же  тут  тонкая  грань, сама  фантазия  это  очень неплохо,  необходимо  в  своём  смысле, но  навсегда  остаться  в  ней..  Знаете, это  как  зацикливание  на  чём-то  одном. Не  может  быть  хорошим.

----------


## mat

Откуда нам знать где истина? Опять же суицид многие осуждают, потому, что так принято. И опять же это часто, "прописные истины". Но, что есть истина? Ведь истина для каждого своя, не так ли? И часто мы просто уходим от своей истины к чужой, что есть ошибкой.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Да-да,  всё   нужно  подвергать  сомнению  это  хорошая  мысль.

Но  что  вы  хотите  сказать?  Что  погружаться  в  имитацию  мира, в  свои  фантазии,  а  затем,  возможно  и  вовсе  исчезнуть  -  это   не  так  уж  плохо?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Прислушайтесь  к  своим  ощущениям, поймите  чего  вам  на  самом  деле  хочется.

Это же  неправда.

----------


## Lоrename

> Откуда нам знать где истина? Опять же суицид многие осуждают, потому, что так принято. И опять же это часто, "прописные истины". Но, что есть истина? Ведь истина для каждого своя, не так ли? И часто мы просто уходим от своей истины к чужой, что есть ошибкой.


 Ну про суицид сказано в древнейших книгах, то есть можно конечно отрицать ПОВАЛЬНО ВСЕ, но лично я уважаю древние знания, хотя бы потому, что в ту пору писать было нелегко (каменные скрижали) и записывать просто фантазии никто бы не стал просто.

----------


## mat

Конечно не стал бы никто, я просто к чему веду. Что все наши истины в целом основаны на наших первейших инстинктах, не так ли? 1. Выжить 2. Продолжить род. Поэтому в целом так и видятся нам истины, а если один из пунктов слегка искажается, мы становимся немного не такие. Не очень получается нормально доносить свои мысли, вы уж простите за это.

----------


## Lоrename

> Прислушайтесь  к  своим  ощущениям, поймите  чего  вам  на  самом  деле  хочется.
> 
> Это же  неправда.


 Правда может быть неудобоварима, тогда ты ее постараешься подсознательно не замечать, или настолько парадоксальна, что не впишется в рамки твоей реальности, тем не менее, по определению правды - правда - она одна для всех и едина, все остальное философия.

----------


## Lоrename

> Конечно не стал бы никто, я просто к чему веду. Что все наши истины в целом основаны на наших первейших инстинктах, не так ли? 1. Выжить 2. Продолжить род. Поэтому в целом так и видятся нам истины, а если один из пунктов слегка искажается, мы становимся немного не такие. Не очень получается нормально доносить свои мысли, вы уж простите за это.


 Извиняться в дискуссии - это комплекс неполноценности  :Smile:  Улыбаюсь, потому что сказала не в упрек, а чтоб задумались, если конечно не испугаетесь узнать правду.

А так, мысль вы внятно выразили, я так и поняла, просто немного добавила: инстинкты + артефакты = истина в последней инстанции.

----------


## mat

Извинятся это дать должное уважение к собеседнику. Это + Вам. Но как тогда найти эту истину... Ведь истина должна быть одна для всех. Но она не одна для всех. Ведь мысли у каждого свои. Поэтому у меня вообще мысли такие, что смерть это в целом просто конец. И не более того. Наше существование в целом, это просто развитие, что бы продолжить как природа жизнь.

----------


## Lоrename

> Извинятся это дать должное уважение к собеседнику. Это + Вам. Но как тогда найти эту истину... Ведь истина должна быть одна для всех. Но она не одна для всех. Ведь мысли у каждого свои. Поэтому у меня вообще мысли такие, что смерть это в целом просто конец. И не более того. Наше существование в целом, это просто развитие, что бы продолжить как природа жизнь.


 А я верю в реинкарнацию  :Smile:  Ну хотя бы потому, что буддистские (или какие-то там - эрудиция хромает) мантры написаны на санскрите - древнейший мертвый язык - прародитель всех (АБСОЛЮТНО) языков на земле.

А насчет извинение = уважение, я бы поспорила. Например, так как мы затронули разночтение истины, рискну трактовать это как неуважение, например, как излишнюю вежливость как средство показать партнеру покровительственное отношение к нему в следствии невысокой оценки его умственных способностей. Раз уж вы отрицаете предложенный мною комплекс неполноценности у вас  :Smile:  Потому как равные партнеры не могут при обмене мыслями извиняться за то, что какая-то из мыслей может не понравиться оппоненту, это противоречит как бы самой сути дискуссии и ограничивает свободу высказывания, что может сделать дискуссию просто менее интересной и даже скучной (например, я постесняюсь высказать абсурдную или парадоксальную мысль и мы с вами не откроем "закон Ньютона" ).

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Правда может быть неудобоварима, тогда ты ее постараешься подсознательно не замечать, или настолько парадоксальна, что не впишется в рамки твоей реальности, тем не менее, по определению правды - правда - она одна для всех и едина, все остальное философия.


 
Да-да. И  правда  в  том,  что  лучше  реальности  нет ничего,  матрица   её  полноценно  не заменит.

Вы  не согласны?  


Да,  это  инстинкты   "всего  лишь"  жизнь,  "всего  лишь"  её   продолжение.

А  что  тогда  не  "всего  лишь"?   

Имитация  этого  "всего  лишь"?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> но лично я уважаю древние знания, хотя бы потому, что в ту пору писать было нелегко (каменные скрижали) и записывать просто фантазии никто бы не стал просто.


 Я  был  о  вас  лучшего  мнения.



Это  задротские    мысли  понимаете. О  том  что  жизнь  "всего  лишь"  инстинкты. 

Вся  наша   прошлая   радость,  познания, удачи,  выход  за  пределы  -  тоже  инстинкты.  Если  мы  прыгнем  выше  головы, всё   равно  останемся   "всего  лишь"  обезьянами.  
А  вывод  какой?  Что  жизнь  не  "всего  лишь".  Смысл  жизни  в самой  жизни.

Мы  это  рвущийся  наружу  лимонад.  Жёлтый,  оранжевый,  сладкий   сироп.
И  клеймить  себя,  это  ошибка.


Играть  в  игры, пытаться  уйти  от неудач. Желание  удовлетворить  свои  "всего  лишь"  инстинкты  останется,  его  никуда не денешь,  потому  что это  и  есть  мы.
Так  может  быть,  стоит их  удовлетворять, а  не  затягивать  страдания.

----------


## Lоrename

> Да-да. И  правда  в  том,  что  лучше  реальности  нет ничего,  матрица   её  полноценно  не заменит.
> 
> Вы  не согласны?  
> 
> 
> Да,  это  инстинкты   "всего  лишь"  жизнь,  "всего  лишь"  её   продолжение.
> 
> А  что  тогда  не  "всего  лишь"?   
> 
> Имитация  этого  "всего  лишь"?


 Согласна, так как мудрецы, книги которых я не всегда внимательно, порой поверхностно и без достаточной почтительности просматриваю, говорят именно так. Там и про сыроедение и солнцеедение, которое ты, Принц, упоминал  :Smile: , про минимум эмоции, близость к природе, ограничение мыслей и прочая многа ))))

Но вот жить этой жизнью я пока не могу, видим не готова, по большому счету все еще жажду простого человеческого бабьего счастья, хотя дважды разведена, видимо пока не удалось сломать шаблон и выйти за рамки, но стремлюсь!!! Возможно выйду, а нет, то просто буду еще одной несчастливой смертной бабой, а чо такого-та? ))))

----------


## Lоrename

Я был о вас лучшего мнения.
=======================
Очень хочется показать тебе средний палец ))))) Но картинки вставлять не умею!


Я писала что то об инстинктах, сейчас скопирую, время - 2011 год.


Ночь... 
Я опять курила и, раздавая деньги в долг, позаботилась, чтобы осталось на бутылку вина. Странное желание убить себя, разрушить свою жизнь.  
А ведь я почти счастлива. Сейчас в моей жизни есть все, что я хочу. Я нашла дорогу. Она дает мне свет в конце тунелля. Обстоятельства складываются так, что скоро я буду богата и свободна. Впереди жизнь, полная приключений, множество планов, реализуя которые, я буду занята на все 100. Даже любовь присутствует. Дарит ощущение нужности кому-то. Я планомерно сливаю эмоции и чувствую себя прекрасно... днем...  
А сейчас ночь... ночь разрушает стержень. А может его и нет? Вернее, он не внутренний, а внешний - зиждется на тех реалиях, которые дают мне уверенность... днем...  
А сейчас ночь. И любовь? Бывает ли любовь в 35? Дело не в возрасте, а в знании того, что любви не бывает. Не бывает любви, как в книжках и мягкотелых принцев, не создающих проблем. И даже, когда ТЫ любишь - это самообман: приятно приписывать себе тонкую душевную ориентацию или маскировать свою душевную тонкость под маской уродливого цинизма.  
Когда, я отвечаю на тесты, всегда попадаю в самую середину охваченого ареала. Но разве это возможно. Как могу Я - такая уникальная и ни на кого непохожая - быть среднестатистической личностью. Тесты снова доказывают невозможность быть честной, особенно с самой собой.  
Так в чем же правда? Правда, которую видишь только ночью. Вернее, НЕправда. Неправда, что можно найти свой путь - особенную фишку, которая позволит увидеть свет в конце туннеля. Неправда, что имея возможность и желание экстремально порушить все старое, освободив дорогу для нового и светлого, обретешь счастье. Неправда, что прижавшись к мужскому плечу и даже будучи поглаженной по голове, обретешь нирвану.  
В чем же правда? - В том, что ленивое животное внутри хочет только спать, пить, курить и жрать, и плевать ему на любовь, самореализацию и счастье. И любишь ты не реального мужчину, а это самое животное. Больше всего на свете. Ты готова умереть, отказаться от своих грандиозных сногшибательных планов, ты готова отдать детей в детский дом и предать любовь (с большой буквы Л), только чтобы это животное могло подольше поспать, всласть накурится, чтобы всегда имелись деньги на вино и жратву.  
Так зачем тратить силы на поиски внешнего счастья, если счастье, оно уже есть - оно внутри тебя. Зачем отрицать очевидное в угоду психологическим изыскам и философским измышлениям других людей о смысле жизни?  Может стоит принять эту очевидную истину и быть счастливой изнутри, обретя, наконец, свой внутренний стержень.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Да  при-чём  здесь  э-тооо.. Я  не к  аскетизму  призываю  и  единению  с природой.
Наоборот к  богемному,  светскому  образу   жизни  и  не  сомневаться  в  ней  ни на минуту.

Не  думать  в  ключе  "это  всего   лишь  инстинкт"

----------


## Lоrename

> Да  при-чём  здесь  э-тооо.. Я  не к  аскетизму  призываю  и  единению  с природой.
> Наоборот к  богемному,  светскому  образу   жизни  и  не  сомневаться  в  ней  ни на минуту.
> 
> Не  думать  в  ключе  "это  всего   лишь  инстинкт"


 Это гедонизм, если выразить одним словом, мне это не близко совсем, во первых, когда я толстею, мне трудно дышать и ходить, когда я много ем, у меня чувство тяжести в желудке и прочии излишества доставляют мне неудобства, то есть аскетизм более комфортен для меня, даже если у меня было бы куча бабок, я бы предпочла его. Поэтому гедонизм - считаю ошибочной философией, мое тело протестует, а душе тоже стремно.

----------


## Lоrename

> Это гедонизм, если выразить одним словом, мне это не близко совсем, во первых, когда я толстею, мне трудно дышать и ходить, когда я много ем, у меня чувство тяжести в желудке и прочии излишества доставляют мне неудобства, то есть аскетизм более комфортен для меня, даже если у меня было бы куча бабок, я бы предпочла его. Поэтому гедонизм - считаю ошибочной философией, мое тело протестует, а душе тоже стремно.


 Хотя вышенаписаная заметка 2011 года - как раз созвучна твоим мыслям, но я эту мысль озвучила именно как альтернативную и парадоксальную, для себя я ее так и не приняла.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ну да,  лучше подыхать   за  медитацией  в  чистом поле. 

Гедонизм  это единственно  адекватное  что  вообще  возможно.

А  брюхо  отпускать  и  нажираться  так  что  живот  болит   это не  гедонизм, это  уже  ошибка.  Неудовлетворение  своей  потребности опять  уже.  Потребности  в  разумном   удовлетворении  потребностей  не  перебарщивая  так  что  это становится  равносильно  их  неудовлетворению.

----------


## Lоrename

Кстати, Принц, несмотря на стаж общения, взаимопонимание у нас явно прихрамывает )))) Согласен?

----------


## Lоrename

Медитация - это способ избавиться от круговорота мыслей в голове и начать мыслить, а не навязчиво прокручивать жуткий клубок навязчивых неосознанных обрывком мелодий, воспоминаний, планов и прочего дерьма, что кстати, я ошибочно принимала раньше за "свой богатый внутренний мир" ))))

То есть - ее роль не духовная (приблизиться к Кришне), а вполне материальная.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А  какой  у  нас  стаж?  Нет никакого  стажа.


Кришне?  Вас   что  сектанты  эти  завербовали?  Ко  мне  тоже  подходили  тут.  Дарили  книги  о  кришне.

Медитация  медитацией,  главное  свои  потребности  круто  и  своевременно  удовлетворять  тогда  и  медитация ни  фига  не  понадобится.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А  какие  потребности? Болтать  и  трахаться.

БОЛЬШЕ  ПОТРЕБНОСТЕЙ  НЕТ.

----------


## Melissa

Все посты не читала, отвечу по стартовому.
Принцесса, не парься. Я тоже бука, злюка и та еще гадюка. И мне пофигу если так думают случайные люди. Будь настоящим для близких и вообще будь таким какой есть. Только полюбив себя к тебе начнут липнуть все, будут мечтать чтобы ты на них поднял глаза и одарил вниманием.

----------


## Lоrename

> А  какой  у  нас  стаж?  Нет никакого  стажа.
> 
> 
> Кришне?  Вас   что  сектанты  эти  завербовали?  Ко  мне  тоже  подходили  тут.  Дарили  книги  о  кришне.
> 
> Медитация  медитацией,  главное  свои  потребности  круто  и  своевременно  удовлетворять  тогда  и  медитация ни  фига  не  понадобится.


 Ишь ты какой бука )))
Я к тебе со всей душевной теплотой, а ты? Бог с тобой, золотая рыбка, плыви, куда хочешь ))))

Нет, я не общалась ни с кем из сообществ, я сама по себе, а понимание у нас по прежнему хромает.

Так я не поддержу твоего мнения, а ты не примешь мое на данном этапе, у нас просто обмен. Изредка я получаю эстетическое и когнитивное удовольствие от твоих мыслей, отнюдь не пытаюсь тебя переубедить или агитировать, но и переубедить себя не даю, сама приду к этому, если понадобится.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Я  не  бука,  не  злюка  и  не  гадюка. Это  раз. Я  самый  нежный  на  планете.  

Ну разве что  бука  может  быть, но весьма  развратная  и  безотказная  скажем  так.

Будь  я  бабой  был  бы  безотказной  давалкой.

Просто  я  стремлюсь  забыть  свои  чувства  потому  что   не  осмеливаюсь  их  выразить,  потому  что,  так  уж  получилось  что  друзей-подруг  у  меня   нет.
Я   молчу  всегда,  веду  себя  как  шизофреник  да  в  принципе я  подозреваю, что  скорее  всего  так и есть.

Вот  всё  что  я пишу  вам  здесь  это  попытка  вытянуть   из  себя  что-то   как  из  трясины. А  на  самом  деле  я  бы лежал  сейчас  статуей  и  круглыми   сутками   смотрел  в  потолок.  
Ни о  чём   не  думая,  ни хорошем,  ни плохом. Вы  можете  сравнить  меня  с  ребёнком  лет  пяти-шести,  притом   очень  пассивным  робким  заторможенным.  Я  не  то  чтобы  робкий  понимаете.  Просто  не в  кайф  общаться  потому  что  всё   не  так  как  в моих   фантазиях.  Не  о  том  говорим  о чём-то пустом.  Может  я  животное  да,  но мне  обсуждать  ничего  не  хочется, только  взяться   с кем-то за  руки  и  бежать,  бежать  по  снегу, по  росе,  кататься в  песке  и  так  далее.  Нюхать,  щупать,  кусать  друг  друга   и  всё  что  вокруг.  Слова  вообще не  нужны.   Путешествия  обожаю.  Но  это  всё  свойство  шизы. Потому  что  я замечаю  что  в  голове  это  только  всё.  А  в  реальности-то я  не замечаю  как летят  недели  -  одна секунда.  Я  собираюсь  сходить попить  гляжу  уже   ночь. Хотя  собирался   с  обеда.  Сижу  неподвижно и  всё   меньше  о  чём-то  думаю  переживаю.  То  есть  как  будто  медленно  становлюсь  скалой.  Я  выбегаю  на  улицу  пойти   поделать  что-то.  Фигня  не помогает.  Ощущение  пустоты.  Мне  страшновато.  Людские  дела  такие  пустые  скучные  с  заранее  известным  тухлым  финалом.
Старый  словарный  запас  остался,  но   прогресса нет.  Ощущение  какое  было  раньше  что я  живу,  что  двигаюсь вперёд,  нет.  
Всё  как-то  потухло  в  один миг  как  лампочку  выключили.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Ишь ты какой бука )))
> Я к тебе со всей душевной теплотой, а ты? Бог с тобой, золотая рыбка, плыви, куда хочешь ))))
> 
> Нет, я не общалась ни с кем из сообществ, я сама по себе, а понимание у нас по прежнему хромает.


 И  я  с  теплотой.


Я  понимаю  всё  прекрасно.  Что  ты  не  можешь  без  дополнительных смыслов и указок.

Я  это  потерял  в  17.  Впрочем  жизнь  тогда  и  пошла  под   откос.


Пустота, пустота, пустота.  Иногда  она  даже  давит  немного.

Я  как   животное  которое  осознало  свою бессмысленность, свою  конечность.

Которое   мечется  среди  пазлов,  но  новых  больше  нет,  бессмыслица.  На  небе  тоже  смысла   нет, потрахаться  родить  ребёнка  разве  что.

У  меня  то  приливы  то отливы. Иногда  вроде  есть смысл, иногда нет.

----------


## Lоrename

Всё как-то потухло в один миг как лампочку выключили
====================================
Человек себя знает лучше, чем психологи, Бог и тем более простые люди на этом форуме. Ответ на любой вопрос ты уже знаешь, а если е можешь его озвучить, то избегаешь, боишься узнать - неудобоваримая правда.

Итак, для начала, расслабься и думай, КОГДА выключили лампочку и С КАКОГО СОБЫТИЯ это началось. Правильным будет первый мысль-ответ, пришедший тебе в голову в расслабленном состоянии. Это может быть зрительный образ или нечеткая мысль, значение которой от тебя ускользнет, тогда надо так же расслабиться представить этот образ или полумысль и спросить себя, что это значит. И так далее до полной ясности, дальше в том же роде о том, как изменить ситуации и пр.

Но если ты не готов работать вообще, возможно просто подсознание хочет покапризничать, тело отдохнуть или жизнь сознательно "унижает" тебя, показывая, что ты слишком "возгордился" своим умом, везением или что там у тебя было.

В этом мире, все разумно и ведет к лучшему, цель - научиться жить счастливо, отработав все свои уроки, если ты умрешь не счастливым, то в следующей жизни будешь отрабатывать те же уроки. Закон кармы ))))

----------


## Lоrename

И я с теплотой
====================
А я вновь почувствовала себя конченым уродом в рамках своего расстройства, которого никто не любит и все считают отбросом общества. Очень малоадекватно переношу критику и недоброжелательность даже посторонних людей. Мне еще этому учиться и учиться.

Слава Богу, хотя бы не стала внушать себе, что это заслуженное унижение и я должна благодарить тебя, что ты тратишь свое драгоценное время, общаясь с таким уродом как я )))) Раньше это могло бы промелькнуть. Делаю успехи  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

"едко" Ага.  Карма.  Как же.

Возгордился?  Как  и  всякий  адекватный человек. Биться  головой  в  мечетях  я  никогда  не буду.

А  какой-то  пустой, глупой  гордости  никогда не  было.  Я  просто  любил  себя  и радовался  жизни.  Да, я,  чёрт,  самый  не  гордый, идущий  на  помощь  и контакт  человек.  Если  я  чем-то  горжусь  так  это тем  что  я  самый  не  гордый.

Когда,  с  какого  события.  Когда  сперма   окончательно  залила  мой мозг.  И  мне  всё  наскучило. Друг, учёба,  один в  новом  классе,  замкнутость,  вокруг   только  дибильные  задротские  шутки,  алкоголь,  интернет.  Всё  это   возникло  в  16.  И   я  перенёс  свой мирок  сюда.  
И  теперь  не  знаю  просто.  Нюх утратил. Самоопределения,  ориентации  нет,  что ли.  Наверно  это.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Да  у  меня  тоже  такое.  Что  тратят  мол  на  меня  время.  Я  думаю   что  скучный,  я  скучен  сам себе и  от  этого  действительно  скучный.

"Я не всегда был столь интровертным. Я считаю, что молодые люди должны жить весело. Хотя у меня это не слишком получалось. Не умею я связно говорить. Мне вообще трудно поверить, что я могу быть кому-то по-настоящему интересен. Со мной не просто общаться. У меня крайне неупорядоченная башка. Но в любом случае я вовсе не тот, каким вы меня себе представляете".

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

И  в  любом  случае  я  не  тот,  кто  вы  думаете.

----------


## Lоrename

> "едко" Ага.  Карма.  Как же.
> 
> Возгордился?  Как  и  всякий  адекватный человек. Биться  головой  в  мечетях  я  никогда  не буду.
> 
> А  какой-то  пустой, глупой  гордости  никогда не  было.  Я  просто  любил  себя  и радовался  жизни.  Да, я,  чёрт,  самый  не  гордый, идущий  на  помощь  и контакт  человек.  Если  я  чем-то  горжусь  так  это тем  что  я  самый  не  гордый.
> 
> Когда,  с  какого  события.  Когда  сперма   окончательно  залила  мой мозг.  И  мне  всё  наскучило. Друг, учёба,  один в  новом  классе,  замкнутость,  вокруг   только  дибильные  задротские  шутки,  алкоголь,  интернет.  Всё  это   возникло  в  16.  И   я  перенёс  свой мирок  сюда.  
> И  теперь  не  знаю  просто.  Нюх утратил. Самоопределения,  ориентации  нет,  что ли.  Наверно  это.


 Ну так найди девушку, ответ очевиден. Ты умный, высокий (для меня это равно красивый), правла худощавых не люблю, но в 20 все такие, никуда не денешься. 
Ответь на вопрос, что тебе мешает найти девушку для секса, возможно непритязательную, например, дамочку постарше или не очень красивую. Жениться же необязательно. А ждать идеал рановато, так как жениться лучше годам к 30, за 10 лет идеал может сильно истрепаться, стать поеденным бытовухой и прочее, лучше встретить его года за 2 до женитьбы ))) В конце концов, можно трахать все, что шевелится, а шевелится в этом мире до фига чего, надо просто места знать ))) Но лучше найти адекватную вдовушку, еще и подкормит малясь  :Smile:

----------


## Викторыч

> если ты умрешь не счастливым, то в следующей жизни будешь отрабатывать те же уроки. Закон кармы ))))


 Карма она только на род влияет. Типа дети и внуки будут отрабатывать. Вне земной жизни её нет.

----------


## Lоrename

> И  в  любом  случае  я  не  тот,  кто  вы  думаете.


 Ты мне нравишься и общаться с тобой интересно, немного категоричен и резковат, но опять же в терпимой степени. Но в душе не ...читаю ) Может, и ошибаюсь, даю тебе не нужные советы, раздражаю излишней суетливостью в теме, хотя сама я думаю, что мы просто общаемся. Я почему то утратила момент, что ТЫ ПРОСИШЬ СОВЕТА В СВОЕЙ ПРОБЛЕМЕ. Мне казалось, что ты слишком адекватен и умен для этого и мы просто болтаем ни о чем и обо всем )

Извини, чувствую себя виноватой. Теперь я лучше понимаю тебя и твои ответы.

----------


## Lоrename

> Карма она только на род влияет. Типа дети и внуки будут отрабатывать. Вне земной жизни её нет.


 Ну так собственную то отработать надо, в том числе, доставшуюся от дедов и прадедов.
Привет, Викторыч. Ты что, тоже буддизмом увлекаешься или просто эрудит?

----------


## Викторыч

Привет Лора. А что про карму только буддисты знают? Иными словами эту карму только тупо плоть отрабатывает.

----------


## Lоrename

> Привет Лора. А что про карму только буддисты знают? Иными словами эту карму только тупо плоть отрабатывает.


 Плоть? Я не поняла, а можно немного развить мысль?
Я как раз про плоть и не считаю, потому как всегда себя считала здоровой, как корова и внешне достаточно презентабельной.
А вот душевных расстройств дофигища + психическое отклонение до кучи.
Возможно, ты имеешь ввиду, что где-то на небесах, тоже души, карма и прочее, но я приземленная, мне все равно на других, на внеземное будущее и прошлое, я не хочу знать почему мне душевно больно сейчас (может мой прадед был полицаем в Освенциуме и я отрабатываю его карму) - по барабану.
Единственное, что значит, для меня земной закон кармы, что в этой жизни я должна отбросить коньки счастливой, иначе малышку, которая родится с моей душой в будущем опять дважды "морально сломают" ее родители в детстве, а это не выносимо больно и несвоерременно, неожиданно жестоко и подло. Ни одному ребенку не хочу такой судьбы. И я буду стремиться к счастью, всем чертям назло, буду искать путь, пока не найду: вера, аскетизм, бабское счастье, благотворительность - пофиг, но ЕЕ не УБЬЮТ в детстве, она будет жить от ВСЕЙ души.
Вот мое понимание кармы.

Расскажи, Викторыч, где я неправа?

----------


## Викторыч

Ну не то что плоть, а всё вместе с Собью. Собь воплощается в тело и только тогда несёт карму за род который это тело породило путём продолжения. У меня несколько иное мировоззрение по сравнению с атеистическим и христианским.

----------


## Lоrename

> Ну не то что плоть, а всё вместе с Собью. Собь воплощается в тело и только тогда несёт карму за род который это тело породило путём продолжения. У меня несколько иное мировоззрение по сравнению с атеистическим и христианским.


 А у меня вообще смесь бульдога с носорогом )))) Эрудиции маловато, да и восприятие очень избирательно, леплю свою философию из кусочков чужого опыта с учетом своего и жизненных реалий. Пока получается не очень (

----------


## Викторыч

Ну дык в карму то зачем лесть. С собой то ещё предстоит разобраться ))))

----------


## Lоrename

> Ну дык в карму то зачем лесть. С собой то ещё предстоит разобраться ))))


 Викторыч, не ищу легких путей, удалять гланды, так через задницу )))
Шучу, конечно. Слишком умная видать, никогда не устраивал предложенный большинством смысл жизни: жить ради того, чтобы жить, я читаю это жить, ради того, чтобы жрать, срать и трахаться, а у меня более высокий уровень потребностей по жизни. По крайней мере, могу обходиться без еды или с минимумом, не привязана ко вкусу и разнообразию, да и трахаться сильно меня не вдохновляет, может уже перебрала свое )) А вот порассуждать о жизни, построить парочку утопий - с удовольствием, может писателем стану, многие отмечают, что я прекрасно владею словом, но пока лень или не уверена в себе, или читала перлы не сравнимые по гениальности со своей убогой фантазией. расту над собой вообщем ))

----------


## Викторыч

> никогда не устраивал предложенный большинством смысл жизни


 Он у каждого свой и не стоит об этом заморачиваться. А то действительно



> А вот порассуждать о жизни, построить парочку утопий - с удовольствием, может писателем стану, многие отмечают, что я прекрасно владею словом, но пока лень или не уверена в себе, или читала перлы не сравнимые по гениальности со своей убогой фантазией.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Ну так найди девушку, ответ очевиден. Ты умный, высокий (для меня это равно красивый),


 
Я  тебе   точно  скину  фотку. Посмотришь  какой  я   красивый.

Давай  свой  контакт.

Ага.. Ты  в  пустыне   задыхаешься  от  жажды.  Найди  оазис,  ответ  очевиден.

Дайте  мне  пистолет,а. Скорее.  Хочу  сдохнуть.




> Но в душе не ...читаю )


 Не  понял.





> иначе малышку, которая родится с моей душой в будущем опять дважды "морально сломают" ее родители в детстве, а это не выносимо больно и несвоерременно, неожиданно жестоко и подло.


 Всё  что   мы  сделали  глупо. Всё  что  с  нами  сделали  - подло.

Да, а впустить  в  голову  мысль  что  нет  никакой   кармы  и  люди  не  лучше  тараканов, это  мы   не  можем.  МИР  НЕ  МОЖЕТ  БЫТЬ  ТАКИМ  ПРОСТЫМ.  И  всё тут. Сказки красивые  сочинили  и  мы  упрямо им верим.  Потому что  нравится. А, мне по  фиг. 
Мне  приятнее   стоять  одному  на  вершине.
А   вы  копайтесь  в  своих  кармах.

Думают  я  не  хотел  большего,  млять.  Ахах.


Вот  она  ужасная, неудобоваримая   правда  -   бога  и  кармы  нет.  
Единственное  удовольствие  это  трахаться  и  утверждать  свою  власть.

Представляете?  Шок!
Но  вы  пресытились  этим  и  упрямо  ищите  новых  впечатлений.
Которых  нет. Умные  люди  в  учёные-исследователи  идут, а  кто  не осиливает  изучает  карму.

Мне  самому скучно  уже  сто  раз  становилось.  Хоть вой  на  луну. 
Но я  быстро  убеждал   сам  себя.  Воскрешал  первозданное  чувство  новизны  "примитивных"  удовольствий.

----------


## Justitiam

Аж интересно стало...

----------


## Викторыч

> Вот она ужасная, неудобоваримая правда - бога и кармы нет.


 Есть совершенство. В него не входят понятия добра и зла. Жалость культивировало христианство. В итоге падение и деградация. 



> Единственное удовольствие это трахаться и утверждать свою власть.


 Они не единственные.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Есть совершенство. В него не входят понятия добра и зла. Жалость культивировало христианство. В итоге падение и деградация.


 Ну  жалость,  положим,  нужна.

А  то,  знаете ли,  я  далеко  не  уверен,  кто  слабый, а  кто  сильный,  кто  полезный, а  кто не  очень,  кого  жалеть, а  кого  миловать.
Да,  совершенство.  Условное  понятие, прям  до  безобразия,  но  допустим  есть. 
Только  кармы  и   бога,  нет. Тем  не  менее.



> Они не единственные.


 А,  ну  да,  ещё  пожрать..

----------


## Викторыч

> Только  кармы  и   бога,  нет. Тем  не  менее.


 Ещё есть судьба. Набор определённых вариантов. В них есть ловушки. Их надо обходить.



> А,  ну  да,  ещё  пожрать..


 Ну, тоже потянет.



> Да, совершенство. Условное понятие, прям до безобразия, но допустим есть.


 Будешь стоять на месте (не совершенствоваться), время сотрёт в порошок. В том числе и как личность. Другие на месте стоять не будут. Они и внесут свою лепту во времени.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Да-да,  всё  правильно.

А  кармы  и  бога  нет.

----------


## Lоrename

Вот она ужасная, неудобоваримая правда - бога и кармы нет. 
Единственное удовольствие это трахаться и утверждать свою власть.
=================================================
Я эту првду уже в 2011 году открыла и протестировала. - Фигня. уверяю. Мой контакт у тебя в личке.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ну  и  почему  фигня?

----------


## Lоrename

> Ну  и  почему  фигня?


 Потому что счастливее не стала. Более менее сносно жить именно на сыроедении и с минимумом контактов.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Смелое  заявление)  

Сыроедение,  я  повторяю,  очень  любопытная  для  меня  идея, но  к сожалению  пахнет  обманом.

А  так  представляете  -  освободиться  от еды,  сна  и  питья!

Это  же  свобода  полная  и  крах  рыночной   экономики.

----------


## Lоrename

> Смелое  заявление)  
> 
> Сыроедение  я  повторяю,  очень  любопытная  для  меня  идея, но  к сожалению  пахнет  обманом.
> 
> А  так  представляете  -  освободиться  от еды,  сна  и  питья!
> 
> Это  же  свобода  полная  и  крах  рыночной   экономики.


 Меня тоже это привлекло. Представь, двинуть летом на га со спальным мешком и на голодании, дней на 10. я и курить то бросила из этих соображений. Вообще очень хочется быть свободным от общества и в ПЕРВУЮ ОЧЕРЕДЬ эмоционально.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Да.  Эмоционально.  Это я  тоже  прочувствовал. Поэтому  наверно  и  один,  это  кажется  со  стороны  высокомерием  наверно.

----------


## Lоrename

> Да.  Эмоционально.  Это я  тоже  прочувствовал. Поэтому  наверно  и  один,  это  кажется  со  стороны  высокомерием  наверно.


 Мне кажется рановато просто. Надо сначала окунуться в говно, чтоб понимать, чего теряешь ))) как с тем же голоданием, особенно тянет на него, когда съешь штук 6 сосисок и тебя полутошнит, полупучит )))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Что  теряю? Общение?  Так  вы  сами  и  сказали что  лучше без него.  Где  логика?


Я  уже  окунулся  в  это  дерьмо.   Плаваю  в   нём  три  года.  А на  самом  деле  всю  жизнь.

И я  знаю  что  теряю.  Естественно  под  дулом  автомата или  угрозой  голодной  смерти я  бы  пошёл  с кем-то  знакомиться, просить  милостыню.  
Да  и  то  не факт. Я  вот   думаю  голодная  смерть, как,  нормально.  Легко её принять.

Вроде  говорят  не  ешь две  недели  и  всё.  А  без  воды вообще три  дня.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> как с тем же голоданием, особенно тянет на него, когда съешь штук 6 сосисок и тебя полутошнит, полупучит )))


 
6  сосисок?  Вы издеваетесь?  Да  я бы  жрал  и жрал  их. Моя  мечта, это  накрытый  стол  с   бесконечными  салатами  море  сметаны, колбасы,  жаренной  картошки..

Мм.  Я  утопаю  в этом  всём  облизываю  своё  тело.  А  ещё   говорят  что это  грех,  меня  это  вдвойне  возбуждает.

А,  ну  да,  вы  имели  в  виду, когда сорвёшься  во время  голодовки  живот  болит.  Понятно.

----------


## Lоrename

Вроде говорят не ешь две недели и всё. А без воды вообще три дня.
-----------------------------------------------------------
Я 17 дней голодала, энергии только больше было, и заканчивать не хотелось, пишут, что до 40 дней можно, а сухое до 11. На 40 день - просветление, типа в Библии Моисей 40 дней шел по пустыне и услышал голос Господа, который все в нем починил, полечил, все грехи списал, дорогу указал, потому что у нео просветление началось, иначе бы он не смог услышать голос просто.

----------


## Lоrename

> 6  сосисок?  Вы издеваетесь?  Да  я бы  жрал  и жрал  их. Моя  мечта, это  накрытый  стол  с   бесконечными  салатами  море  сметаны, колбасы,  жаренной  картошки..
> 
> Мм.  Я  утопаю  в этом  всём  облизываю  своё  тело.  А  ещё   говорят  что это  грех,  меня  это  вдвойне  возбуждает.
> 
> А,  ну  да,  вы  имели  в  виду, когда сорвёшься  во время  голодовки  живот  болит.  Понятно.


 Нет, во время голодовки срывов не бывает, они во время диет только, когда не отказываешься, а ограничиваешь. Я вообще - 6 сосисок зараз, но я уж не помню как раньше было, сейчас печенка порой в желудке и кишечнике по несколько дней циркулирует.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Скатерть-самобранка.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ну  что  вы  предлагаете  просто  взять  и не  есть?

Я  пошатываться  начинал  день на  третий.

----------


## Lоrename

> Ну  что  вы  предлагаете  просто  взять  и не  есть?
> 
> Я  пошатываться  начинал  день на  третий.


 С 4 дня есть вообще не хочется, а первые 3 дня надо пережить. Попробуйте 4 дня хотя бы - поймете, только воду не кипяченную и никакой еды, даже ледеец облизнуть просто или крошки - нельзя. Меня на 17 день еле уговорили выйти, вообще влом было опять есть начинать.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А  зачем  же  вы начали?

Деньги  некуда  тратить?

----------


## Lоrename

> А  зачем  же  вы начали?
> 
> Деньги  некуда  тратить?


 Как способ очистить организм, а потом поняла, что энергии столько, что летаешь просто. Депрессия исчезла, начала спортом заниматься, мысли светлые, так бы и жила вечно. Жаль, что не удержала этого.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Так  вот   я  и  говорю, почему  начали  опять  есть.

----------


## Lоrename

> Так  вот   я  и  говорю, почему  начали  опять  есть.


 Мужик вернулся, который униджал, они ж вампиры, чувствуют энергию, слетаются как моль на норковую шапку. А там - вина, события, факты, и пошло, алкоголь, сигареты и прочее. Курить бросила 1 месяц назад только, алкоголь правда, давно не употребляю. На таблетки не подсадили. думаю, начну опять голодать. хочется только ребенка отправить на лето, то есть через пару месяцев, а сейчас просто посыроедю, если не влом будет, у меня сейчас период безвременья. Я его перестала считать, впереди - вечность.

сегодня целый день смотрю сериал Не родись красивой, лежа на диване и ем варенники с картошкой. сейчас может схожу, куплю 6 сосисок ))) чтоб прочувствовать, сколько дерьма внутри в полной мере ))))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Давно  бы  уж  ничего  не  ел,  блин,  если б  мог.

Не  понимаю  как  можно  бросать  такое  революционное  искусство.

Вы  понимаете  что  мы  так  сокрушим  государство?

Это  же  стоит  того,  чтобы  увидеть.

Как  рушатся  египетские  пирамиды, грубо  говоря.

----------


## Lоrename

> Давно  бы  уж  ничего  не  ел,  блин,  если б  мог.
> 
> Не  понимаю  как  можно  бросать  такое  революционное  искусство.
> 
> Вы  понимаете  что  мы  так  сокрушим  государство?
> 
> Это  же  стоит  того,  чтобы  увидеть.
> 
> Как  рушатся  египетские  пирамиды, грубо  говоря.


 
Ага. Погугли исповедь Изюма, для начала. Теоретическая основа не помешает.

----------


## Абстэйнер

Весь ваш трэд не осилил, только начало и конец. Но прикольно: от растоптанных котят к сыроедению. Вас бы, г-н Хрустальная принцесса, в морг на полчасика... в жару... Чтобы, так сказать, насладились смрадным дыханием смерти... Да изуродованный труп дать пощупать... Может, и котяток мучать резко расхотелось бы...

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

В  кошачий  морг?  С  удовольствием.

Ахаха..  Запугать  решил.

Вот  уж  забава.

А  при  тут  вообще   морг?  Как же  меня  всю жизнь  бесило   это  отсутствие  логики.   Только  силой  и  глумлением  хотят   подавить, больше нечем.

При  чём тут  морг?  Мне хочется  видеть  дрыгающееся  тело  котёнка  с  глазами  вертящимися  от ужаса.
А  не  его  смерти и  вони  разложенного  трупа.
Понимаете.

----------


## Абстэйнер

Логика здесь как раз есть. Мозги на место моментально встают.
Сегодня кошек вешать, завтра детей насиловать... Видел я таких.
А насчет запугать... Думаю,для этого хватило бы обычного гопника =D

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Опять  ошибка.

Вешать  я  их  не  хочу. Убивать НЕ хочу.  

Ну  я  и говорю,  силой.   Это  проще  простого. 

Только  моей сущности-то  это  всё  равно не  изменит.

А  так, да, если  вы приставите  ко  мне  гопника  который  будет  следить  чтобы  я  не  пытал  кошек, эффект  будет  стопроцентный. 

Морг  же..  Никакого  эффекта  не  даст. 
Это   подобно  кодировке  от  алкоголя.  На моего  отца  никогда  не  действовало.

----------


## Lоrename

У меня начал формироваться комплекс или синдром СВЕРХЧЕЛОВЕКА. Я сама себя боюсь, Принц.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А  зачем  бояться?  Это  хорошо.

Я  тоже  сверхчеловек,  полубог,  давайте   дружить.

Я  Древний  Языческий  Бог.  Вообще-то.

Обожаю  себя  так  называть.

----------


## Lоrename

:Smile:  А я обдумываю мысль, что убить человека легко и Преступление и наказание Достоевского можно переписать или переиграть в театре, главное не попасться, а это достаточно просто в наше время повальных висяков, когда преступление раскрываются только в результате добровольного признания преступника.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ружья   охотничьи  вроде  продаются   без  лицензии, да.

----------


## Fleshly

> Я 17 дней голодала, энергии только больше было, и заканчивать не хотелось, пишут, что до 40 дней можно, а сухое до 11. На 40 день - просветление, типа в Библии Моисей 40 дней шел по пустыне и услышал голос Господа, который все в нем починил, полечил, все грехи списал, дорогу указал, потому что у нео просветление началось, иначе бы он не смог услышать голос просто.


 без еды на воде? интересно. а на сухом сколько держалась?
ну с Моисеем Бог и так говорил, нету в Библии понятия "просветление".

----------


## Lоrename

> без еды на воде? интересно. а на сухом сколько держалась?
> ну с Моисеем Бог и так говорил, нету в Библии понятия "просветление".


 На сухом я не держалась. Я про него только читала, его рекомендуют людям со смертельными заболеваниями, типа вылечиваются из последних стадий рака и пр, там очень много условностей, вплоть до режима сна, рекомендации стоять в позе на коленях, прислонившись лбом к полу и другие, читать очень интересно, по-моему автор Столешников. Мне такое голодание не нужно, кроме того, что я психопат и моральный урод, я совершенно здорова, даже простудами не болела лет с 10.

В Библии нет про "просветление", это последующий анализ Библии адептов голодания, согласись, что ее анализируют и интерпретируют под свои цели все кому не лень )))

----------


## Fleshly

> В Библии нет про "просветление", это последующий анализ Библии адептов голодания, согласись, что ее анализируют и интерпретируют под свои цели все кому не лень )))


 согласен.
а здоровье все время было в норме?

----------


## Lоrename

> согласен.
> а здоровье все время было в норме?


 Я летала все 17 дней, с 4 дня о еде не хотелось думать вообще, все время сыпался песок из почки, чувствовала при мочеиспускании. Говорю, уговаривали начать есть, самой не хотелось, тянула, еще денек, может завтра, сегодня не в настроении ))) Похудела правда на 20 кг, в бане бабы плакали, когда я вошла )

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А  у  меня  камень  в  почках был  вот  недавно  достали, ха-ха.

----------


## Lоrename

> А  у  меня  камень  в  почках был  вот  недавно  достали, ха-ха.


 Операцию делали? Шрам остался?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ой,  то  есть,  не  достали, а  он  сам  с  мочой  вышел.

Первая  боль  которую  я стерпеть не  мог.

Вот так.

----------


## Lоrename

> Ой,  то  есть,  не  достали, а  он  сам  с  мочой  вышел.
> 
> Первая  боль  которую  я стерпеть не  мог.
> 
> Вот так.


 У меня тоже было перед голоданием, я думала, что аппендицит, только кеторол помог, жуткая боль и страх.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Жизнь  это  не сказка
Жизнь  это  не  сон
Подлинное  счастье -
Песня  похорон.

Взбрело  вдруг  в  голову.

----------


## lexei

> согласись, что ее анализируют и интерпретируют под свои цели все кому не лень )))


 Соглашусь. Но ,кажется, что не лень всё таки не очень-то и многим.  С другой стороны чем это черевато? "*Как он(в контексте апостол Павел) и говорит об этом во всех своих письмах. Но есть в них то, что трудно понять и что *невежественные и неутверждённые извращают, как и остальные Писания, себе на погибель*. 2 Петра 3:16 Кажется есть только один способ понять Библию правильно.

----------


## Lоrename

> Жизнь  это  не сказка
> Жизнь  это  не  сон
> Подлинное  счастье -
> Песня  похорон.
> 
> Взбрело  вдруг  в  голову.


 А мне все больше нравится жить. Вокруг почти весна, достала плеер и слушаю Васю Ложкина. Клевый товарищ ))))

Я, я, я - ужасный мутант-хомячок!
Научный сотрудник в белом халате
А ну-ка, давай ещё! ©

Да, да, Принц, сама знаю )))) Цитирую Верку Сердючку, Семена Слепакава, а вот теперь еще Васю Ложкина ))))
-100500 баллов из моей репутации-!!! - придется как-нибудь пережить (
Как человеку без совести, - мне будет нетрудно  :Smile:

----------


## Lоrename

У меня в голове постоянно играет музыка –
«Ансамбль песни и пляски имени Кащенко».
Целый оркестр моих инфернальных сущностей,
Чёрт знает что, какой-то, б***ь, авангардный джаз.

А еще голоса, мужские и женские,
Поют невпопад, да так громко, что волосы дыбом встают.
Хотя это всё иногда мне даже нравится!
Собственно, это и есть альтернативная музыка.

Я постоянно танцую, ногами топаю,
Трясу головой, руками вот так вот делаю! :Smile: 
Да, я немного е***тый, люди пугаются,
Особенно если в общественном транспорте.

А что я могу поделать, если в голове музыка?
Да к тому же такая вот необычная?
Это у вас попса в ваших радиоприемниках,
Я - сам по себе, у меня концерт круглосуточно! :Smile:  ©


Вообще шедевр!!!! Прямо про меня, если вчитаться, - я теперь с плеером в ушах тоже постоянно улыбаюсь, пританцовываю и ору как оглашенная, когда с людьми разговариваю ))))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Какие-то  религиозные  баталии  тут  идут,  что-то  успоряют..

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Низменные чувства
Скрыты коммунизмом
Комиссары лгут нам
Это очевидно


Мягкое время, мутное время
Время такое что хоть в петлю
Якобы что-то мы в нём имеем
Якобы кто-то нам скажет - люблю.

----------


## Lоrename

> Низменные чувства
> Скрыты коммунизмом
> Комиссары лгут нам
> Это очевидно
> 
> 
> Мягкое время, мутное время
> Время такое что хоть в петлю
> Якобы что-то мы в нём имеем
> Якобы кто-то нам скажет - люблю.


 Привет, Принц! Ностальгируешь?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Да   так  пишу  что в  голову  лезет.  Тема    для  художника  не  важна, лишь бы  употребить  разные  оттенки  красок.

----------


## Lоrename

> Да   так  пишу  что в  голову  лезет.  Тема    для  художника  не  важна, лишь бы  употребить  разные  оттенки  красок.


 Мазня получится  :Smile:  НО ЭТО НЕ ПРО ТВОИ СТИХИ ))))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Да  нет,  как  раз  у меня  мазня.  Особенно  когда  в  запои  ушёл  и  как-то расслабился  что  ли.

Хлестнула  дерзко  за  предел нас  отравившая  свобода.

----------


## Lоrename

> Да  нет,  как  раз  у меня  мазня.  Особенно  когда  в  запои  ушёл  и  как-то расслабился  что  ли.
> 
> Хлестнула  дерзко  за  предел нас  отравившая  свобода.


 Может тебе от бабуленции в общагу переехать, там все бухают, трахаются и общаются по молодости. На учебе правда может отразиться  :Frown:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ага.  Чтоб  мне  вообще  кирдык  пришёл.  И  так  ничего  не  делаю. А  когда  волной. 

Да  я  там не просохну.

----------


## Lоrename

> Ага.  Чтоб  мне  вообще  кирдык  пришёл.  И  так  ничего  не  делаю. А  когда  волной. 
> 
> Да  я  там не просохну.


 Ну да ( А я жила, правда учиться влом было, за счет суперпамяти выживала, но через год замуж вышла.

----------


## Rum

Все 50 страниц, разумеется, не осилила, но до момента с котятами дошла)
В ваших постах постоянно мелькает фраза "это бессмысленно" и я как раз это понимаю.
А мучить котят разве имеет смысл? Это не улучшит вашу жизнь и так далее.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Имеет.  Бессмысленно  жить  в  одиночестве.  Голодным.

А  глумление  над  котятами.  Это  сок.  Для  меня  -  старого  истосковавшегося  дерева.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Мирно далёкое  жаркое  солнце
Греет  покойного перед  уходом
Светит  уныло  и отрешённо 
Просто втянула земля кого-то
Очередного  кто  всеми  брошен

----------


## Lоrename

> Мирно далёкое  жаркое  солнце
> Греет  покойного перед  уходом
> Светит  уныло  и отрешённо 
> Просто втянула земля кого-то
> Очередного  кто  всеми  брошен


 Красиво!

----------


## Rum

> Имеет.  Бессмысленно  жить  в  одиночестве.  Голодным.
> 
> А  глумление  над  котятами.  Это  сок.  Для  меня  -  старого  истосковавшегося  дерева.


 Странный у вас способ развеяться...

----------


## Lоrename

> Странный у вас способ развеяться...


 Рам, а ты знаешь способ лучше? Или может универсальный?
Поделись пожалуйста, мне очень интересно  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Блин, как давно  не  мял  котёнка.  Так  хочется.

Сдавить  его,  услышать писк.  ТРЯСТИ   РЫЧАТЬ  ЕМУ  НА  УХО  ИЗО  ВСЕХ  СИИИЛ!
А  потом  швырнуть  об  стену. Ловить  и  мокать  в  воду.  Запереть в  холодильнике. В  кастрюле.
"глуповатый  клокочущий  смех"

----------


## Lоrename

> Блин, как давно  не  мял  котёнка.  Так  хочется.
> 
> Сдавить  его,  услышать писк.  ТРЯСТИ   РЫЧАТЬ  ЕМУ  НА  УХО  ИЗО  ВСЕХ  СИИИЛ!
> А  потом  швырнуть  об  стену. Ловить  и  мокать  в  воду.  Запереть в  холодильнике. В  кастрюле.
> "глуповатый  клокочущий  смех"


 Это наверное и называется - "желание общаться", я своих котят игнорировала, детей тоже, мужей бросила, и сейчас совсем нет желания кого-то тискать. Может завтра? А сегодня точно нет (

----------


## Rum

> Блин, как давно  не  мял  котёнка.  Так  хочется.
> 
> Сдавить  его,  услышать писк.  ТРЯСТИ   РЫЧАТЬ  ЕМУ  НА  УХО  ИЗО  ВСЕХ  СИИИЛ!
> А  потом  швырнуть  об  стену. Ловить  и  мокать  в  воду.  Запереть в  холодильнике. В  кастрюле.
> "глуповатый  клокочущий  смех"


 напоминает тролля

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Напоминает, ага.  

Вот-вот  желание  общаться.  Типа,  ОБРАТИ  НА  МЕНЯ  ВНИМАНИЕЕЕЕ АААА!

Верный ответ.

----------


## Lоrename

> Напоминает, ага.  
> 
> Вот-вот  желание  общаться.  Типа,  ОБРАТИ  НА  МЕНЯ  ВНИМАНИЕЕЕЕ АААА!
> 
> Верный ответ.


 Жалко, что ты не в моем городе живешь, я б тебя кормить звала, правда я не готовлю ничего, но у меня деньги на еду есть ))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Хах..  Звала,  а  я  бы  не  пришёл.  Потому  что  замкнутый.  Хотел  бы, но не  пришёл.

----------


## Lоrename

> Хах..  Звала,  а  я  бы  не  пришёл.  Потому  что  замкнутый.  Хотел  бы, но не  пришёл.


 Может быть и не позвала бы ))) У меня тоже в голове всегда, что я хорошая, а как до дела доходит, то трубки не беру и двери не открываю )))
И еще мне не нравятся 20 летние, это же дети, лет с 24 лучше, а с детьми я со своими то не знаю, что делать (

А ты какие фильмы любишь? По жанру - про любовь там, или ужасы? Я люблю мистику и ужасы без крови, еще про психов. Вот могла бы тебя кино позвать смотреть, если бы интересы совпали, я одна редко смотрю - боюсь, что не пойму - не визуал же, или что сильно испугаюсь, а подержаться не за кого,я трусиха та еще  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

ДЕТИ?!   Я  НЕ  РЕБЁНОК! "яростно  прыгает на  стуле, сдерживая  слёзы"  Я  НЕ РЕБЁНОК!!!

Да  мне  по фигу  что  смотреть.  Я  всеядный.  И  в  извращениях  и  в еде  и  в  фильмах. Лишь  бы  человеку  приятно  было.

----------


## Lоrename

> ДЕТИ?!   Я  НЕ  РЕБЁНОК! "яростно  прыгает на  стуле, сдерживая  слёзы"  Я  НЕ РЕБЁНОК!!!
> 
> Да  мне  по фигу  что  смотреть.  Я  всеядный.  И  в  извращениях  и  в еде  и  в  фильмах. Лишь  бы  человеку  приятно  было.


 Может и не ребенок, извини. Я просто всегда функциональна к людям. У меня 2 дочери, поэтому в девочках 20 лет я могу усмотреть немного от дочери, а мальчиков 20 лет - студентов без работы и места во взрослой жизни, у меня не получается воспринимать адекватно, я могла бы быть твоей мамой, если б родила в 17. А сыновей у меня не было и я не знаю, как с ними обращаться ))))))))) Вот было бы тебе даже 18, но ты бы вкалывал и жил отдельно, я бы тебя воспринимала по другому. 
Вообщем - не ты ребенок, а я моральный урод, не способный увидеть в человеке что-то, пока не повешу на него ярлык и не надену соответствующую маску (

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Да  я  кстати  тоже  думал  что  ты   могла  бы  быть  матерью. В 17  лет  да  многие  рожают.

А   насчёт  ребёнка  да   понятно  всё  что там.

Я  и  не  хочу  взрослеть.

----------


## Lоrename

> Да  я  кстати  тоже  думал  что  ты   могла  бы  быть  матерью. В 17  лет  да  многие  рожают.
> 
> А   насчёт  ребёнка  да   понятно  всё  что там.
> 
> Я  и  не  хочу  взрослеть.


 Я очень рада, что не сильно задела тебя. Знаешь, таким как мы итак, сильно достается в жизни негатива, мне бы не хотелось сделать тебе больно или обидно. Скорее желание покормить - видимо это прогресс, как пишет Флэшли: зарождение истиной любви к ЧЕЛОВЕКУ в виде "инстинкт самосохранение и удовлетворения своих потребностей" ©

Извини, мне слишком понравилась эта мысль, я ее сейчас развиваю в своих буйных социопатических фантазиях.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Да  ты  меня  вообще  не  задела,  разве  неясно  что  это я  просто   в  шутку  написал.

Какую  мысль?  Что  ты меня  кормишь?

Как  птенца  неся  в  зубах.

Да, эта  мысль  о  природе  заботы  мне  тоже  давно  уже  приходила  в  голову.

----------


## Lоrename

> Да  ты  меня  вообще  не  задело,  разве  неясно  что  это я  просто   в  шутку  написал.
> 
> Какую  мысль?  Что  ты меня  кормишь?
> 
> Как  птенца  неся  в  зубах.
> 
> Да, эта  мысль  о  природе  заботы  мне  тоже  давно  уже  приходила  в  голову.


 Мысль высказана великолепным и неподражаемым Флэшли в соседней теме, и хотя ты раскритиковал меня за невольное, но вполне логичное преклонение перед мужским умом, уже некоторое время назад  :Smile:  -ь я так и не исправилась.

Флэшли считает, что то, что книги и окружающие описывают как любовь - психологическая похоть, а на самом деле любовь - это инстинкт самосохранение и удовлетворения своих потребностей. Так вот, испытав желание покормить тебя, я очень обрадовалась, ведь это значит, что я возрождаюсь из пепла, становлюсь человеком, короче понемногу вытесняю социопата из своей головы  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ну  понятно-понятно.

Великая мысль, блин.

Как  же  раздражает.

Любовь  -  это  химия.  Любовь  это  желание  сохранить и  сохраниться.

Да  какая  разница, блин.  Как  будто  если  разобрать  а  потом  собрать  механизм он  от  этого  лучше  работать  станет.

Ощущения-то  от  любви  те  же какая  разница  какими  словами  это выражать и  описывать.

Да  обезьяны,  да  бессмыслица.  Ничего  не  меняется.

----------


## Lоrename

А ты как описал бы любовь?

Флэшли - инстинкт самосохранение и удовлетворения своих потребностей.
Я - страдание и зависимость.

А ты? Вот в чем ты не прав: каждый видит любовь по своему, но не понимает, что другие не на его волне. Поэтому тебя и раздражает разговор со мной. Мы говорим о разных вещах.

Я ОЧЕНЬ ХОЧУ ПЕРЕСТАТЬ СТРАДАТЬ, но я не могу, эти чертовы нейролептики на меня не действуют (

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Мляяяять..  Да  это   всё  об  одном   и  том  же.  Разными  словами  и  краями  одной    монеты  просто.

Удовлетворение  потребности  ага.  И  твоя  потребность  -  зависеть  и  унижаться.
Выходит  вы  говорите  об  одном  просто   другими  фразами.

А  мне  не  надо  её  описывать. Бросился  на  человека и  всё.  Я  животное  мне  пустые  филосовствования  не  нужны.

Это  то  же самое  если  спросить -  как  ты  охарактеризуешь  приём  пищи?  Флешли  считает  что  это  стремление   сохранить  свой   организм, а  для  меня  -  зависимость  от  позывов  желудка..

Вот  то  же  самое.

----------


## Lоrename

> Мляяяять..  Да  это   всё  об  одном   и  том  же.  Разными  словами  и  краями  одной    монеты  просто.
> 
> Удовлетворение  потребности  ага.  И  твоя  потребность  -  зависеть  и  унижаться.
> Выходит  вы  говорите  об  одном  просто   другими  фразами.
> 
> А  мне  не  надо  её  описывать. Бросился  на  человека и  всё.  Я  животное  мне  пустые  филосовствования  не  нужны.
> 
> Это  то  же самое  если  спросить -  как  ты  охарактеризуешь  приём  пищи?  Флешли  считает  что  это  стремление   сохранить  свой   организм, а  для  меня  -  зависимость  от  позывов  желудка..
> 
> Вот  то  же  самое.


 Нет. У меня нет желания унижаться, я хочу чтоб меня обнимал и защищал мальчик, но почему то хочу, чтоб это был не любой мальчик, а тот самый (ОН НЕ ХОЧЕТ), выходит, что я хочу плакать и не спать? Так что ли?

И еду я по другому опишу - это зло, первая стадия в образовании дерьма, зависимость от социума, наркотик, избегание.

Так что ты меня сегодня не можешь переспорить - это тоже неплохой знак, может я начну все же думать своей головой, а не перебирать авторитетные мысли в черепушке?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А  я  тебя  в  другие    дни  переспаривал  что  ли?)

----------


## Lоrename

> А  я  тебя  в  другие    дни  переспаривал  что  ли?)


 Ну да, вроде, ты же наглый, я теряюсь и киваю )))))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Неет,  никогда  такого  не  было.

Ну  можно  сказать  ты   не подчинилась  мне  но  подчинилась  Эшли  тогда.  Какая  разница.

----------


## Lоrename

> Неет,  никогда  такого  не  было.
> 
> Ну  можно  сказать  ты   не подчинилась  мне  но  подчинилась  Эшли  тогда.  Какая  разница.


 Да я уж не помню ))) Вы мне оба нравитесь  :Smile:  Мне приятно с вами спорить, потом, -  можно вспомнить еще тактическое подчинение, когда уступаешь, а в последний момент - раз и хук справа (не больно)))) а потом хихикаешь в кулачок  :Smile: 

Чертова кукла, опять не сплю ( 
Давай, Принц, до свидания  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Кукла?

Спокойной  ночи.

----------


## Lоrename

> Кукла?


 Я так ругаюсь - подцепила в какой-то книжке еще в юности  :Smile:  
Какое сонное и унылое утро, я бы поспала еще до обеда  :Frown:

----------


## Загорелся кошкин дом

ну и флудильщики вы.

----------


## Lоrename

> ну и флудильщики вы.


 Здесь одна такая тема  :Smile:  Остальные серьезные!

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ахах..  Серьёзные.  Да  ВОТ  ЭТА  тема  самая серьёзная  и  разумная.  Тут  все  темы, какие  хочешь,  встретят  обсуждение, а  не  надутые  губы  и  жалобы  модераторам,  тьфу  противно это  слово  произносить.

Тут  вольница.  Дети  Стеньки, да  Пугачева  мы.

----------


## Lоrename

> Ахах..  Серьёзные.  Да  ВОТ  ЭТА  тема  самая серьёзная  и  разумная.  Тут  все  темы, какие  хочешь,  встретят  обсуждение, а  не  надутые  губы  и  жалобы  модераторам,  тьфу  противно это  слово  произносить.
> 
> Тут  вольница.  Дети  Стеньки, да  Пугачева  мы.


 Ты неправ, помнишь флуд в чужой теме (наш с тобой), я получила в личку предупреждение о возможном бане. До сих пор боюсь флудить, а твоя тема, как нарочно для этого создана  :Smile:  Такая вопиющая о нежности и желании быть нужным кому-нибудь на чувственном уровне, ах, все эти пушистые комочки - эрзац настоящей страсти и любви.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Я  и  говорю  вообще-то.  Что  вольница.   А  это  для  меня  и  есть  самая серьёзность.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

О, где же золотое время
Плеяды грёз и наваждений
Теперь улёгся я поленом
Вернул обратно божий дар
Моё значение нетленно..
Я от себя не ожидал
Самопредательства вселенной

----------


## Lоrename

> О, где  ты  хлопотное  время,
> Отрады  грёз и наваждений
> Теперь  улёгся  я поленом
> Вернул обратно  божий дар
> Моё  значение  нетленно..
> Я  от себя  не  ожидал
> Самопредательства  вселенной


 Красиво пишешь  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Там   в  начале   теперь  "о,  где же  золотое  время,  плеяды  грёз  и  наваждений"

Ну  это  ладно.

Треть жизни канула в века
Мне незаметно стало двадцать..
Наружу рвётся борода
И в мире так же я несчастлив

Кому-то нравится гроза
Кому-то сон уединенья
А я унылая брюзга
Без самоудовлетворенья

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Закрылись  маленькие веки
И  открываться  не  хотят  
Ну  ничего -  на  этом свете
Ещё  достаточно  котят

----------


## Justitiam

Тролли.

----------


## Justitiam

> Красиво пишешь


 Копипаста

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Да,  правильно.  Что  мы  можем  сказать.  Только  два  заученных  слова.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ну наконец окончены мытарства
Ещё вчера казалось, лишний я везде
Я старый  мальчик - мне ли сомневаться
Нужна та мудрость что укрыта в седине
Или же просто я духовный импотент

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Пьяная я пьяная
Не   дойду    до  дома  я
Пьяная   и  голая
Будто  в  небе  облако

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

В своей руке я комкаю синицу
А пальцами ноги душу котят
Да, я больной и я убийца
Меня изменит только яд

Я мну цветы над гибелью которых плакал
Я разрушаю мир который воздвигал
Вы дружно назовите меня слабым
Чтоб я скорее на курок нажал



О молодость, я буду твой должник
Скажи только куда же ты бежишь?
Увы, сейчас старею я, увы
И душу ничего не веселит
Я медленно сгораю изнутри
Я знаю: права не имел кончаться миг.

----------


## June

*Хрустальная принцесса*, извини, 54 страницы не осилил, прочитал лишь первые несколько постов. И мне показалось, что твоя история похожа на мою. Вопрос: ты сейчас спортом заниматься не пробовал?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А  что  их  осиливать?  Это   же  всё   бред,  задротский  бред.  Мне  самому  не  хочется  перечитывать  собственные  посты.
Да  они  все  эти  истории  задротские  друг  на друга  похожи.  Истории  людей-овощей.

Не  пробовал.  Да и  нельзя  мне.  Нет,  овощем  я  себя  не  считаю  конечно.  Просто  необщительный.  Да  и  мозг  мой    отмирает.  Понемногу)  В  больнице   проверяем,  киста  растёт.  Врач  говорит,  она  заполняет  мертвое  пространство  мозга.  Скорей   бы,  пусть  на  месте  мозга   будет  эта  чернота.

----------


## June

> Не  пробовал.  Да и  нельзя  мне.


 Врачи запрещают?
На меня бег довольно положительно влияет, хотя тоже голова от нагрузки часто болит.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Конечно  запрещают.  

А  я  просто  утомляюсь  и  всё. На  меня  вообще  любая  нагрузка  и   недосып  действуют  просто  убийственно.  Легче  сдохнуть  чем  что-то  делать.

----------


## June

> На  меня  вообще  любая  нагрузка  и   недосып  действуют  просто  убийственно.  Легче  сдохнуть  чем  что-то  делать.


 У меня похожие ощущения, и раньше я выбирал как раз ничегонеделание. Но потом заметил, что кроме отрицательного влияния ощущается еще и положительное. Т.е. в одном месте хуже, в другом лучше. Если нагрузка становится регулярной, отрицательное влияние почти исчезает. Взять тот же бег - сначала и сердце болит, и в боку колет и воздух легкие обжигает, особенно зимой, но если бегать регулярно, со временем эти проблемы пропадают полностью и остается только положительное влияние - голова в течение дня яснее, внутренние органы лучше работают, сил в течение дня больше.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ты  конечно  прав. А  я  только  курю  и бухаю.  Вообще  курение  не  люблю,  но  после  того  как машина  сбила  опять  начал. 

Сколько   тебе  лет?

----------


## Сайм

Рад видеть здесь единомышленников. Тоже люблю пробежки под любимую музыку. 
Иногда помогает справляться с проблемами.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Млять,  как  устроена  природа.  За  удовольствие  надо платить  разрушением. Почему  курево  вредит?  Алкоголь  тоже. Почему  нельзя  получать  кайф  вечно?  Почему  мы  вообще болеем  и  умираем.  Почему  приходится  быть  в  чьём-то   рабстве.  

Уродливая  природа.

----------


## Сайм

Ох, ну это же удовольствия самого низшего уровня. Мне о таких даже и думать противно.

----------


## Игорёк

> Почему нельзя получать кайф вечно?


 потому что это надоест.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ах  да.. "ядовито  улыбнулся"  пробежка  с  утреца  -   вот   высшее  удовольствие.  А секс   и  наркотики  это  так.
К  сожалению  для  меня   пресен  высокоморальный  образ  жизни.

Жить?  Веселиться? Никогда.  Надоесть  что-то  может   только  разуму.  А  фокус  "низших"  удовольствий  в  том  чтобы  его   отключить.
Не  надо  оправдывать  смерть  и  насилие.

----------


## June

> Сколько   тебе  лет?


 Я здешний старичок, недавно стукнуло 38.



> Тоже люблю пробежки под любимую музыку. Иногда помогает справляться с проблемами.


 Уменьшает чувствительность к боли, а иногда вообще единственное, что отрезвляет и повышает настроение.



> Ах  да.. "ядовито  улыбнулся"  пробежка  с  утреца  -   вот   высшее  удовольствие.


 Обычно утренняя пробежка для меня не сильное удовольствие, но она позволяет получить удовольствие в течении дня.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А  мне  стукнуло  20.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Мир  есть  домино  из  денег
Деньги  -  сила  трения
А  я  миру  не  советчик
Мысли  переменчивы

----------


## CRIME

> люди так устроены , что, 
> чтобы что-то получить,
> нужно что-то отдать.


  Ради смерти своей я готов жизнь отдать.

----------


## Статист

Читаю тему, и понимаю - автор не отчаялся и слишком много надеется. Иначе бы не настрочил столько текста.
  Чтобы совершить самоубийство, нужна *КРАЙНЯЯ* степень отчаяния. Когда человек придёт к выводу, что *ВСЕ* доступные ему способы решения ситуации исчерпаны, искренне веря в это. Исчерпать* ВСЕ* доступные способы. Поднять физический уровень. Отказаться от дурных привычек. Начать учиться/работать. Пусть чуть-чуть, но сделать что-то, делать лучше, чем сейчас.

----------


## Шол

Заходите к нам в гости

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ахахахахахахахахахахахахахахахаха)  

Не    совсем  отчаялся?  Я  совсем  не отчаялся,   плевать  на  одиночество,  на  всё  это  стадо  в  которое  мне  не  попасть. 

А  вредные  привычки  помогают  отключить  мозг  и  этим   забыться.  Оттого  и  кайф. В  эти  мгновения  я  забываю  что  тайна  некрасива.
А   жить  активной  общественной  жизнью   у  меня  давно  не  осталось  ни  сил  ни  желания.  

Я  навеки  один,  отстранёно  поджидаю  гибель  глухо  ненавидя  всё и  вся.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Из темы прочитал только про котят, лол. и вступление.
Веселая тема.

----------


## Статист

> Ахахахахахахахахахахахахахахахаха. Не совсем отчаялся? Я совсем не отчаялся, плевать на одиночество, на всё это стадо в которое мне не попасть. 
>  А вредные привычки помогают отключить мозг и этим забыться. Оттого и кайф. В эти мгновения я забываю что тайна некрасива.
>  А жить активной общественной жизнью у меня давно не осталось ни сил ни желания. 
>  Я навеки один, отстранёно поджидаю гибель глухо ненавидя всё и вся.


   Ну тогда не стоило и думать о самоубийстве.
   Уверен, у тебя есть ощущение, что всё можно изменить. Сделать лучшим образом. 
  А насчёт стада... почему не попасть. Тут просто.
 1. Начать качаться. Результаты не сразу( да ты и не ожидаешь их), но через три месяца - полгода - уже мускулатура глядишь нараститься.
 2. Работа. Тут сложнее. Для хорошей работы нужно учиться. Тем более, с самого начала хорошая работа только по знакомству. 
 3. Хобби. Любое. Только не связанное с компом.

----------


## Lоrename

Привет, Принц. я скучаю по тебе. Давай флудить, как обычно. Так жаль, что мы с разных концов России, я б тебя пригрела, родная душенька  :Smile:

----------

